# September IUI's!



## lusterleaf

Hi ladies,

Anyone joining me for a September IUI? I just had my CD 4 monitoring appointment this morning, I am going to be on clomid once again but since I had such a great response last month they are lowering my dosage... I still cannot fathom how I did not get pregnant with 4 follicles 17mm and up. This is technically IUI #4 for me while TTC #2. I got pregnant with my DS on my 2nd IUI which was almost 2 years ago, so I guess it is taking longer this time.


I am hoping my IUI is sometime next weekend! Come on June babies!!!


How are you all doing?


----------



## raelynn

Hey lusterleaf! Joining you here since I'll be doing IUI attempt #2 sometime in September whenever AF shows. Hopefully this is our month! That is amazing that you respond so well on clomid. What dose were you on? I'm on 50mg and have only been getting one mature follicle each time.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ladies iui was cancelled last month so Sept will be my second attempt at IUI #1:wacko:. Hoping we get our bfps this month and be bump buddies :) GL

AF hasn't arrived yet and I have at least another week b4 I expect her so will not be starting meds for another 2 weeks I think. In the meantime I'm just patiently waiting:coffee:


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck Raelynn and praying!! I have to go back on Friday which will be cd 11 for me. These cycles are getting expensive as I have to pay a copay each time I go in the office plus $110 each month for the trigger shot since my insurance doesn't cover it. I don't know why I respond so well to the clomid, last cycle I was on 25mg for 4 days because when I was on 50 I made like, a ton of follies. But even the 25mg last cycle caused me to make 4 follies, although I still did not get pregnant. This month I am taking 25mg for just 3 days, I guess I will see what is going on with my follies on Friday. 

Raelynn, is your doctor upping your dosage to 100 or will you stay at 50?

I hope AF comes soon for the both of you so you can get started on a new and hopefully successful cycle! Fingers crossed for June babies!


----------



## raelynn

AF showed today so I'll be going in on Tuesday for CD3 blood and ultrasound. I'm not sure yet what the plan is for this cycle since I had to leave a message with my nurse since it is the weekend. Hopefully I'll find out Tuesday. 

My cycles are expensive too. The one we had to cancel felt like just throwing money down the toilet. I also have a copay each time and my trigger isn't covered either, although I still have the trigger meds since I didn't use it last time. At least we haven't had to pay that cost again.


----------



## Juu

Hey ladies,

we had to cancel our first IUI last month so I hope this month, everything works out. :)
I'm on cd 8 and have been put on 50mg clomid (cd 5-9). I'll have my u/s on wednesday, I'm beyond excited and nervous as our RE only want's one follie. She says the risk of multiples is too high due tomy partner's pretty good SA and me being young (yeah well, I'm 32, I dont agree with the "young"-part).
My boyfriend and I would take the risk of twins so I hope that everything works out one way or another.


----------



## jaan613

I had back to back IUI on Sept 3/4.
Hope these next two weeks fly by. I'm already getting impatient :)

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Juu

jaan613 said:


> I had back to back IUI on Sept 3/4.
> Hope these next two weeks fly by. I'm already getting impatient :)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

Does back to back mean that you got 2 IUIs? I've heard of that but don't really know anything about it. What's the indication to have that done?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi Juu so sorry your IUI cycle was cancelled I know when ours was cancelled I was so disappointed I packed up all my meds etc into a bag out of sight and cried like a big ole baby lol. GL to us all this cycle and I pray we both get our bfps on the first IUI attempt. 

Juu-What meds are you on? Last cycle I was on Femara and menopur injections and the plan from doc is to use the same meds but a modified lower dosage.


----------



## Savasanna

GL Luster - I'll be following you and crossing my fingers and toes for this month!


----------



## Juu

Prayingforno1, I'm on 50mg Clomid cd 5-9. Today is day 8 so I'm getting there. :)
I'll trigger with Brevatid.

In february I had a cycle of clomid with my old gyn and was on 25mg cd 3-7. I produced one nice follicle then, which I told my RE. But she wanted to put me on 50mg nonetheless eve though she only wants to do the IUI with one follie. 
So I'm hoping that either I only produce 1 or that we can follow through even with 2 (or 3) follies. My boyfriend and I are okay with the risk of twins. It's not what we're aiming for but if it ups our chances of a successful IUI, we're down for it!


----------



## lusterleaf

Juu said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> I had back to back IUI on Sept 3/4.
> Hope these next two weeks fly by. I'm already getting impatient :)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!
> 
> Does back to back mean that you got 2 IUIs? I've heard of that but don't really know anything about it. What's the indication to have that done?Click to expand...

Good luck Jaan!

Yeah Back to Back means you get 2 IUI's, some doctors do it and others don't - mine does not. Mine does 1 IUI and its usually either 24 or 36 hours after trigger


----------



## lusterleaf

Juu said:


> Prayingforno1, I'm on 50mg Clomid cd 5-9. Today is day 8 so I'm getting there. :)
> I'll trigger with Brevatid.
> 
> In february I had a cycle of clomid with my old gyn and was on 25mg cd 3-7. I produced one nice follicle then, which I told my RE. But she wanted to put me on 50mg nonetheless eve though she only wants to do the IUI with one follie.
> So I'm hoping that either I only produce 1 or that we can follow through even with 2 (or 3) follies. My boyfriend and I are okay with the risk of twins. It's not what we're aiming for but if it ups our chances of a successful IUI, we're down for it!

Good luck!! I hope your follies increase. It only takes one- although last cycle I had 4 and the doc was even hesitant to do the IUI and I didn't get pregnant at all! oh well.


----------



## lusterleaf

raelynn said:


> AF showed today so I'll be going in on Tuesday for CD3 blood and ultrasound. I'm not sure yet what the plan is for this cycle since I had to leave a message with my nurse since it is the weekend. Hopefully I'll find out Tuesday.
> 
> My cycles are expensive too. The one we had to cancel felt like just throwing money down the toilet. I also have a copay each time and my trigger isn't covered either, although I still have the trigger meds since I didn't use it last time. At least we haven't had to pay that cost again.

Thats good that you still have the trigger from last cycle- One time I made too many follies and they had me cancel the cycle- but they had me trigger anyway!!!They said if I didn't trigger then my follies would turn into cysts! Talk about a waste of money! Fingers crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## lusterleaf

Savasanna said:


> GL Luster - I'll be following you and crossing my fingers and toes for this month!

Thanks!! How are you doing??


----------



## jaan613

Juu said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> I had back to back IUI on Sept 3/4.
> Hope these next two weeks fly by. I'm already getting impatient :)
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!
> 
> Does back to back mean that you got 2 IUIs? I've heard of that but don't really know anything about it. What's the indication to have that done?Click to expand...

Yes, it means that I had two IUI's this month, we tried to maximize our chances and hopefully get a BFP this month. Some clinics recommend it. So glad we did it this month as my husband's sperm count was way higher the 2nd IUI this month.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Juu said:


> Prayingforno1, I'm on 50mg Clomid cd 5-9. Today is day 8 so I'm getting there. :)
> I'll trigger with Brevatid.
> 
> In february I had a cycle of clomid with my old gyn and was on 25mg cd 3-7. I produced one nice follicle then, which I told my RE. But she wanted to put me on 50mg nonetheless eve though she only wants to do the IUI with one follie.
> So I'm hoping that either I only produce 1 or that we can follow through even with 2 (or 3) follies. My boyfriend and I are okay with the risk of twins. It's not what we're aiming for but if it ups our chances of a successful IUI, we're down for it!

 GL to you hun hope this cycle is the one for you. Are you doing injectables or just clomid. I am doing femara cd3-7 and menopur cd8-12 (depends on how fast follies grow)


----------



## Juu

Prayingforno1 said:


> Juu said:
> 
> 
> Prayingforno1, I'm on 50mg Clomid cd 5-9. Today is day 8 so I'm getting there. :)
> I'll trigger with Brevatid.
> 
> In february I had a cycle of clomid with my old gyn and was on 25mg cd 3-7. I produced one nice follicle then, which I told my RE. But she wanted to put me on 50mg nonetheless eve though she only wants to do the IUI with one follie.
> So I'm hoping that either I only produce 1 or that we can follow through even with 2 (or 3) follies. My boyfriend and I are okay with the risk of twins. It's not what we're aiming for but if it ups our chances of a successful IUI, we're down for it!
> 
> GL to you hun hope this cycle is the one for you. Are you doing injectables or just clomid. I am doing femara cd3-7 and menopur cd8-12 (depends on how fast follies grow)Click to expand...

Thank you Praying! 
I'm doing clomid 50mg cd5-9. Tonight will be the last pill. I'm pretty nervous for the scan tomorrow. It feels, like something is growing but I'm not at all sure... ^^


----------



## raelynn

Got the news that we're doing the same plan as last cycle. I went in for day 3 scan and no cysts and blood work came back fine so I will be starting 50mg of clomid on CD5. I refilled my prescription today. 

Juu - Sounds like we're on the same plan just a few days apart


----------



## FutureBabyG

May I join you ladies again on this thread? 

Background: I am 26 and dh is 27. Been trying since late may 2013. We had a natural bfp Dec 2
2013 cycle which ended in a very early mc. I had hsg august 2014 everything normal. Dh had his SA the same day. Sa was 325 million with 6.6 ml. 28 % living and 19% motility. Meaning we have poor swimming sperm. We started eating even better and doing more vitamins. MD gave us the options and we choose clomid trigger and iui. I did 50mg cd 3-7. Cd 11 ultrasound showed 2 Follicules on my right at 17 and 15. One follicles on my left at 15. She wanted to wait to trigger due to my lining at 6.8. She believes that tomorrow cd 13 we should be good to go. I will trigger tomorrow am at 6 ND have my first iui Thursday around 12.


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck Raelynn, hope those follies grow!

Welcome FutureBabyG, Good luck on your appt tomorrow and on your IUI!! 

I am going in on Friday to see how my follies look, I suspect based on the last few cycles that I am triggering Friday for Saturday IUI but we will see....

Question, do any of you drink during the 2WW? I am conflicted on what to do. Not this weekend but next weekend I was invited to a girls night out so I was wondering if its harmful to have a glass of wine in the middle of the 2WW...


----------



## FutureBabyG

lusterleaf said:


> Good luck Raelynn, hope those follies grow!
> 
> Welcome FutureBabyG, Good luck on your appt tomorrow and on your IUI!!
> 
> I am going in on Friday to see how my follies look, I suspect based on the last few cycles that I am triggering Friday for Saturday IUI but we will see....
> 
> Question, do any of you drink during the 2WW? I am conflicted on what to do. Not this weekend but next weekend I was invited to a girls night out so I was wondering if its harmful to have a glass of wine in the middle of the 2WW...

Thank you. I don't drink very often so it's easy for me to play off not drinking when out with friends. I don't personally drink during ttc. Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## ld276

Hi all,

I'm on my 5th round of clomid 100mg, which seems to be working. This month I had a trigger shot followed by an IUI.


I am due in a few days and the months of disappointment have gotten to me and it's difficult to stay positive.


My doctor says that the next round of clomid will be my last and I will have to wait 6 months before I can go back on it - I asked if there was anything else I could do but he didn't suggest anything.

I just hope it's worked this month.


----------



## unbrokenspin0

Hello to all! My dh and I are currently on our first IUI journey. We have been ttc for two years and had no luck. We were both sent to an RE and both have fertility issues. Dh and I wanted to try iui. The RE had suggested clomid day 3-5, with observation and Ovidrel trigger shot. Had ultrasound on cd 12, RE said that I have three follicles, but not quite big enough. Told to come back cd 14 (tomorrow)for another ultrasound and blood work. Hopefully we will get the go ahead for the shot and be able to do our procedure Friday or Saturday. Super excited and praying this works! Good luck to everyone on their ttc journey! Postivie vibes :flower:


----------



## unbrokenspin0

I ment 3-8


----------



## Juu

Hey ladies! 

Welcome Unbroken and finger crossed for your scan tomorrow!! :)

My cd 10 scan yesterday went well. :happydance:
There was one nice follicle of 13mm on the left. My lining was up to 10,5mm with which my RE was very happy. :)
She told me to trigger on sunday and come for the IUI on monday. I initially had an appointment for the afternoon. But back home, I got really really nervous that I might ovulate before. Unfortunately the clinic isn't open on weekends so the only thing, I could do was move the appointment to early monday morning.
The lady on the phone said that my doc would be able to see from the bloodwork yesterday if I would ovulate earlier than that and in that case they would call me.
I'm having a hard time, trusting them, I must admit. Last (and first) time on clomid in february, I ovulated on cd 14. But the follicle was 19mm on cd 13 then.
I've googled of course and found only inconclusive information on follicle growth. 1-3mm a day. Well with 1 mm and then 2mm from trigger shot, I'd be perfectly fine. If it's more... we might miss the timing.

I guess, I'm just panicking. Because we're not allowed to BD starting tomorrow, there wouldn't even be a natural chance if I ovulated during the weekend.

Argh, so I guess, I gotta trust the bloodwork...


----------



## raelynn

Juu - I understand how you feel since we missed ovulation on my first cycle. If it helps, I didn't ovulate last cycle until my follicle was 24mm. I was so nervous we'd miss it I had them checking every day. My doctor just kept telling me I had to be patient and it was still growing. The blood should help too because they can tell by your estradiol level how close you are to ovulating. It is hard to trust sometimes when things are out of our hands but they are the experts so they know what they're doing. Good luck!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Just popping in to say welcome to all the new "faces" and best of luck to us all this month


----------



## lusterleaf

ld276 i hope you get a BFP soon!

unbroken- fingers crossed that your follies are big enough tomorrow! we seem to be almost on the same schedule.

Juu- can you BD saturday night at least? if you go in on monday and they trigger you, your IUI wouldn't be until Tuesday the earliest, right? So I think that would be enough time in between but keep your bases covered.

I wanted to update on myself- I went in this morning for CD 11 monitoring. I had a 24.5mm follie and then a 17mm, and a few other smaller follies ranging from 11-15mm. The nurse said she wanted me to come back tomorrow because she fears that the 24.5mm is too big to trigger, so she wants the other ones to catch up. I asked them to text the doctor that I usually see since he was in another office today, because I trust his advice. They said they would get back to me. I am worried that I may ovulate that big follie soon. When I go in tomorrow if the follies are still there, I am going to ask for the trigger anyway because then my IUI would be on Sunday and I prefer to have my IUI done on the weekend since its hard for me to get to work with IUI's during the week. Ugh just so frustrating that i have to go back tomorrow, I would have rather triggered today! In fact I think I got pregnant with my DS 2 years ago when I triggered with a 25mm and 19mm follie so I don't know for sure if the 24.5 is "too big". Well I will keep you all posted!!


----------



## Juu

Raelynn, thank you! Yes, it's incredibly hard for me to let things out of my control. It irritates me to no end. :blush:

I went in today and blood levels were still good. So no ovulation today or tomorrow. Which still leaves sunday. 

I could have come in and have gotten some expensive shots to postpone ovulation but that seemed kind of too big of an investment for something that might work out anyway. And our insurance doesn't cover anything as of now so we have to watch the money a bit... :/

The plan ist now, that I do OPKs and if the turn positive tomorrow, do some BDing tomorrow night. If the don't turn positive, then we'll stick to the original plan of no BDing until the IUI monday morning.

Lusterleaf, I am to trigger on my own at 1:30 am on sunday morning for the IUI monday 9:30am. So at least there isn't another day in between.

I'll go in at 8 am with my boyfriend and while he gives the sample, they'll do an u/s to see if the follicle is still there. If it's gone too long ago, we at least won't have to pay for the sperm washing and everything if we cancel the IUI.

So yeah, that's the plan as of now. I'm just praying that I don't ovulate this weekend but we'll see.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Good luck juu


----------



## jaan613

hello, just popping in to wish every good luck with their cycles :) i am 10dpiui now and getting nervous about testing day. ahhhhh!!!!!! 

best of luck to us all :)


----------



## FutureBabyG

jaan613 said:


> hello, just popping in to wish every good luck with their cycles :) i am 10dpiui now and getting nervous about testing day. ahhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> best of luck to us all :)

Good luck.. how have you held back testing out the trigger? I applaud you for self control. I am only 3 dpiui and I want to test out the trigger. I haven't yet but I will.


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck juu and jaan!!

I went back in yesterday morning and I had a 25mm, 18, and 16.5mm follicle. The rest were all small. The nurses told me I should wait another day to trigger but I told them that I prefer to do the iui on a weekend. So I triggered yesterday and had the iui this morning about 26 hours later, so now I'm officially in the 2ww. Fingers crossed that this one works!! It's funny, I saw a medium last month who told me that she saw me pregnant soon with a June due date, let's hope she is right!


----------



## FutureBabyG

lusterleaf said:


> Good luck juu and jaan!!
> 
> I went back in yesterday morning and I had a 25mm, 18, and 16.5mm follicle. The rest were all small. The nurses told me I should wait another day to trigger but I told them that I prefer to do the iui on a weekend. So I triggered yesterday and had the iui this morning about 26 hours later, so now I'm officially in the 2ww. Fingers crossed that this one works!! It's funny, I saw a medium last month who told me that she saw me pregnant soon with a June due date, let's hope she is right!

Did your doctor tell you why they have you do iui 24 hours after the trigger vs 36 hours? I am just curious because mine did too.


----------



## jaan613

FutureBabyG said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> hello, just popping in to wish every good luck with their cycles :) i am 10dpiui now and getting nervous about testing day. ahhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> best of luck to us all :)
> 
> Good luck.. how have you held back testing out the trigger? I applaud you for self control. I am only 3 dpiui and I want to test out the trigger. I haven't yet but I will.Click to expand...

Hello - good luck to you on this cycle!
i haven't held back on testing, but i wish i did!! haha. I tried testing a few days ago and got a faint BFP but I didn't test out the trigger so I was a bit confused if it was just the trigger or the start of a BFP. Tested the day after and the second line was lighter so I knew it was just the trigger. :nope: confused myself and stressed myself for no reason! my doctor told me to wait until 15dpIUI to test but I tried 9/10dpiui.
I'm going to do my best to wait a few more days to test again, if I can!


----------



## jaan613

When did you all trigger and then do IUI, I'm curious to know and learn about this.

Sept 2nd 2.30 PM TRIGGER
Sept 3rd 2 PM IUI Round 1
Sept 4th 1PM IUI Round 2

So technically my first round of IUI was 24 hours after trigger, then the second round was about 46 hours after trigger.


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi FutureBabyG & Jaan- My doctor's office only does 1 IUI, and usually it is 24 hours after trigger (they trigger me in the office and I go in the next day), but i have had a few IUI's that were 36 hours after trigger, in those cases I did not have the trigger with me so, they ordered me the trigger, I triggered that night for IUI 2 mornings later. I have had BFN's with both so I don't really know which one is better. I even asked my doctor about this and he said there was no difference.

I will say that when I got pregnant with my son, my IUI was done around 27 hours after trigger. The one I had yesterday, was done 26 hours after trigger. I did feel cramps last night though, which makes me think that I ovulated 36 hours after trigger, so I'm just hoping some of the sperm were still alive from the IUI that morning. 

I am going to try and hold off until 12dpiui to test since I noticed I was still getting faint BFP's on wondfo's last month up until 10dpiui. ugh the 2ww is the worst!


----------



## Savasanna

Hey everyone - looks like I'm planning for a late Sept iui. Just took my first dose of Clomid. Fx for everyone!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Savasanna said:


> Hey everyone - looks like I'm planning for a late Sept iui. Just took my first dose of Clomid. Fx for everyone!

Good luck.... lots of baby dust.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Future! Your chart is looking FAB!


----------



## Juu

Hey ladies! :)

@lusterleaf: Oh we're almost 2ww twins then. I hast my IUI done yesterday. :)

@jaan: Fxed that the line will come back! 10dpo is still waaay early so there is plenty of time!

@Savasanna: Happy to hear that you're back and going strong! You can do this and I really hope that this will be your lucky cycle!


My RE had me trigger 33h before the planned IUI. I was really scared that I might ovulate before that but everything went according to plan and the folli was still there monday morning.
Only thing that worries me now after a google session (argh) is that it was at 25mm on IUI day. I've read that they might be too big/overripe. How are your experiences? What do your doctors say?
Actually the article I read was talking about size at trigger so my folli probably grew 2-3 mm between trigger and IUI (it grew 12mm in 5 days!! ) but well, i'm still a little worried even though there is nothing I can do now but wait. ;)


----------



## jaan613

lusterleaf said:


> Hi FutureBabyG & Jaan- My doctor's office only does 1 IUI, and usually it is 24 hours after trigger (they trigger me in the office and I go in the next day), but i have had a few IUI's that were 36 hours after trigger, in those cases I did not have the trigger with me so, they ordered me the trigger, I triggered that night for IUI 2 mornings later. I have had BFN's with both so I don't really know which one is better. I even asked my doctor about this and he said there was no difference.
> 
> I will say that when I got pregnant with my son, my IUI was done around 27 hours after trigger. The one I had yesterday, was done 26 hours after trigger. I did feel cramps last night though, which makes me think that I ovulated 36 hours after trigger, so I'm just hoping some of the sperm were still alive from the IUI that morning.
> 
> I am going to try and hold off until 12dpiui to test since I noticed I was still getting faint BFP's on wondfo's last month up until 10dpiui. ugh the 2ww is the worst!

thanks for writing back! hmmmmm. i'm wondering if the 2nd IUI i had was too late? I guess the problem is I dont know when I actually O.:shrug: The first one was 24 hours and then it was done 46 hours after trigger. Even my last cycle was similar timing when we tried back to back.

the month i conceived i did the iui 24 hours after trigger. it's so interesting to see how so many people have so many different schedules. part of it confuses me thinking my doctor may be wrong though!


----------



## jaan613

Juu said:


> Hey ladies! :)
> 
> @lusterleaf: Oh we're almost 2ww twins then. I hast my IUI done yesterday. :)
> 
> @jaan: Fxed that the line will come back! 10dpo is still waaay early so there is plenty of time!
> 
> @Savasanna: Happy to hear that you're back and going strong! You can do this and I really hope that this will be your lucky cycle!
> 
> 
> My RE had me trigger 33h before the planned IUI. I was really scared that I might ovulate before that but everything went according to plan and the folli was still there monday morning.
> Only thing that worries me now after a google session (argh) is that it was at 25mm on IUI day. I've read that they might be too big/overripe. How are your experiences? What do your doctors say?
> Actually the article I read was talking about size at trigger so my folli probably grew 2-3 mm between trigger and IUI (it grew 12mm in 5 days!! ) but well, i'm still a little worried even though there is nothing I can do now but wait. ;)


hi there, thanks for the note. yes, still early but hoping to see that BFP sooooon. amazes me how so many people get theirs so early. on the 18th i will officially be 15dpiui so I will hopefully see the double lines then. as of now, it's still a clear BFN. the faint second line i was seeing earlier was probably the remains of trigger. :dohh:

damn google! always going and confusing us. yes...you are right, dont worry about it too much now what's done is done, and hopefully your doctor made the right call on the timing. as far as i know, my doctor triggers me once she sees an egg of 18mm. usually that's day 14 or 15 for me.

in feb, i had a 22mm randomly on day 9 which she triggered because she was scared if she waited for the days to catch up, or for my lining to thicken we'd miss the egg. bfn that round, but she says it's mostly because my lining was too thin. somehow the timing was just weird with that one!

best of luck!


----------



## lusterleaf

Savasanna said:


> Hey everyone - looks like I'm planning for a late Sept iui. Just took my first dose of Clomid. Fx for everyone!

Good luck!!!


I just started crinone today, ugh. I never used to have a problem with the crinone before they re-designed my applicator (it was different when I used it for my DS). Now I feel like it leaks, and I have to wear a pantyliner and just feel gross.


----------



## jaan613

lusterleaf said:


> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone - looks like I'm planning for a late Sept iui. Just took my first dose of Clomid. Fx for everyone!
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> I just started crinone today, ugh. I never used to have a problem with the crinone before they re-designed my applicator (it was different when I used it for my DS). Now I feel like it leaks, and I have to wear a pantyliner and just feel gross.Click to expand...

crinone! it never leaked with me when ive used it before but the annoying bit was that I would get some "build up". Why not use it bed time so less chances of it leaking?


----------



## Juu

damn google! always going and confusing us. yes...you are right, dont worry about it too much now what's done is done, and hopefully your doctor made the right call on the timing. as far as i know, my doctor triggers me once she sees an egg of 18mm. usually that's day 14 or 15 for me.

in feb, i had a 22mm randomly on day 9 which she triggered because she was scared if she waited for the days to catch up, or for my lining to thicken we'd miss the egg. bfn that round, but she says it's mostly because my lining was too thin. somehow the timing was just weird with that one!

@Jaan: Thanks for your experiences! My doctor said in advance that around 19mm would be the size, when she would trigger. And as far as I know the trigger also gives the folli en extra growth spurt. Mine grew 12mm in 5 days, which is roughtly 2,5mm per day. But maybe it grew even more than that during last 33 hours between trigger and IUI. It might have been around 20/21mm that night.

I really hope, I ovulated that evening and not later. I suspect it due to heavy cramping aroung 8:30pm but as I forgot to temp the next morning, I can't be sure. :dohh:
I also accidentially slept in this morning and then rushed to the bathroom. So no temping today either. Maybe I should just let it be this cycle. ^^

Just for documentation:
All I have are my OPKs from the day before IUI (3 bottom ones), the day of the IUI (3 middle ones) and two from yesterday. Looks like I had two peaks. One at the end of cd 14 and on in the evening of cd 15 (where I hoep a ovulated).

https://oi59.tinypic.com/fnehxd.jpg

How is your lining usually, Jaan?

And how are all you other ladies doing?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Juu does your MD put you on progesterone? 

AFM I am 6 dpiui and 7dpt. I have been using ic to test our my trigger and they are almost negative. I expected the trigger to last longer, but I guess I only needed it to make me ovulate so it can go. Then I can see my bfp sooner. I don't have any symptoms. No bloating no sore books no aches no cramps no spotting. Nothing. I am on progesterone so my temps don't mean anything.


----------



## lusterleaf

jaan613 said:


> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone - looks like I'm planning for a late Sept iui. Just took my first dose of Clomid. Fx for everyone!
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> I just started crinone today, ugh. I never used to have a problem with the crinone before they re-designed my applicator (it was different when I used it for my DS). Now I feel like it leaks, and I have to wear a pantyliner and just feel gross.Click to expand...
> 
> crinone! it never leaked with me when ive used it before but the annoying bit was that I would get some "build up". Why not use it bed time so less chances of it leaking?Click to expand...

Yes I suppose I could use it at night, I guess my doc just told me 'start it Tuesday morning" so thats what I did. The build up is so gross too, I have to scoop it out in the shower ughhh !


----------



## lusterleaf

Juu said:


> damn google! always going and confusing us. yes...you are right, dont worry about it too much now what's done is done, and hopefully your doctor made the right call on the timing. as far as i know, my doctor triggers me once she sees an egg of 18mm. usually that's day 14 or 15 for me.
> 
> in feb, i had a 22mm randomly on day 9 which she triggered because she was scared if she waited for the days to catch up, or for my lining to thicken we'd miss the egg. bfn that round, but she says it's mostly because my lining was too thin. somehow the timing was just weird with that one!
> 
> @Jaan: Thanks for your experiences! My doctor said in advance that around 19mm would be the size, when she would trigger. And as far as I know the trigger also gives the folli en extra growth spurt. Mine grew 12mm in 5 days, which is roughtly 2,5mm per day. But maybe it grew even more than that during last 33 hours between trigger and IUI. It might have been around 20/21mm that night.
> 
> I really hope, I ovulated that evening and not later. I suspect it due to heavy cramping aroung 8:30pm but as I forgot to temp the next morning, I can't be sure. :dohh:
> I also accidentially slept in this morning and then rushed to the bathroom. So no temping today either. Maybe I should just let it be this cycle. ^^
> 
> Just for documentation:
> All I have are my OPKs from the day before IUI (3 bottom ones), the day of the IUI (3 middle ones) and two from yesterday. Looks like I had two peaks. One at the end of cd 14 and on in the evening of cd 15 (where I hoep a ovulated).
> 
> https://oi59.tinypic.com/fnehxd.jpg
> 
> How is your lining usually, Jaan?
> 
> And how are all you other ladies doing?

I think you may have caught the egg at a good time. good luck!!!


----------



## lusterleaf

FutureBabyG said:


> Juu does your MD put you on progesterone?
> 
> AFM I am 6 dpiui and 7dpt. I have been using ic to test our my trigger and they are almost negative. I expected the trigger to last longer, but I guess I only needed it to make me ovulate so it can go. Then I can see my bfp sooner. I don't have any symptoms. No bloating no sore books no aches no cramps no spotting. Nothing. I am on progesterone so my temps don't mean anything.

that's good that they are almost negative... when I tested out on IC last month I did not get a BFN until 11dpiui! Which is why i'm trying to hold off testing until 12dpiui. I don't think having no symptoms is an indicator of not being pregnant- when I got pregnant with my son I had no symptoms whatsoever. The only thing I had that I can remember, is a sore throat and cold around 7dpiui.


----------



## jaan613

Today is 15dpiui from my 1st round and 14dpiui from my 2nd round this month. Both are clear BFNs. I feel so shattered. I am getting impatient and feel so disheartened. I know AF isn't here yet, but *sigh*


----------



## Juu

I'm sorry Jaan. :nope: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that AF won't show up for you but I would feel disheartened, too. :hugs:

FutureBabyG, sounds great that they are almost negative!! Are you planning on testing on or are you stopping when they're negative?
I wasn't put on progesterone. My doctor said my blood levels from the past monitore cycles where good so I wouldn't need any. 

Lusterleaf, how many dpo are you now? I think, it's probably really good to wait until at least 12dpo to test. I'm not sure, I'll have the willpower but it'sd be definitely great to wait and not go through the whole "it might just have been too early" thing...

I tested today at 3dpiui and 4dpt. Because on that one round of clomid I did, the trigger was barely still visible at 3dpt and practically gone at 4dpt.
Well, today it's still there. Faint but I think visible, right?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies can I join in. 

I will be doing my first IUI next week. I believe it'll probably be Tuesday, but not sure just yet of course. Fx'd for us all.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Juu said:


> I'm sorry Jaan. :nope: I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that AF won't show up for you but I would feel disheartened, too. :hugs:
> 
> FutureBabyG, sounds great that they are almost negative!! Are you planning on testing on or are you stopping when they're negative?
> I wasn't put on progesterone. My doctor said my blood levels from the past monitore cycles where good so I wouldn't need any.
> 
> Lusterleaf, how many dpo are you now? I think, it's probably really good to wait until at least 12dpo to test. I'm not sure, I'll have the willpower but it'sd be definitely great to wait and not go through the whole "it might just have been too early" thing...
> 
> I tested today at 3dpiui and 4dpt. Because on that one round of clomid I did, the trigger was barely still visible at 3dpt and practically gone at 4dpt.
> Well, today it's still there. Faint but I think visible, right?

I see it. That's how mine look and the have for the last two days... grrr. It's said i want the negative so if the line comes back I know. I guess I can't complain I am only 8 dpt.


----------



## raelynn

Juu - Looks faint but you are right, it is still there.


I had my ultrasound and blood done today and have 2 follicles on the right 9mm and 10mm and one on the left at almost 9mm. Hoping for multiple follicles this time if they'll let me go ahead with it since it didn't work with just the one last round. I go back Saturday for another look.


----------



## lusterleaf

Jaan- I am so sorry. I would have a talk w/ your doctor to see if you have to tweak your protocol at all.

Juu- I definitely see the line. I am 4dpiui so still early. Waiting until 12dpiui to test.

Raelynn- hope your follies grow!

So if this month doesn't work, I don't know how I am going to be able to continue with the RE. My son just got accepted into a pre-school which would be great for him. I am trying to work with my job in coming in late so that I can bring him there, but that would leave me no time to get to monitoring appointments in the morning. So i'm not really sure what we would do. ugh.


----------



## lusterleaf

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies can I join in.
> 
> I will be doing my first IUI next week. I believe it'll probably be Tuesday, but not sure just yet of course. Fx'd for us all.

welcome and good luck!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone! MZ - we're on similar schedules! I have my last clomid dose today and my IUIs should be somewhere next Thursday - Saturday. This round of clomid was tougher than the first one. Nothing unbearable, but I was definitely way more affected by the meds. Hopefully that means my ovaries were too! C'moooon multiple follies!


----------



## FutureBabyG

I got my first negative hpt today after my pregnyl 1000 MG. Hopefully next week I will have positive HPT again. If not it's ok it was my first iui and I will know more for next time and I will be closer to my take home baby.


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck Savasanna, hope you have multiple follies!

FuturebabyG- I hope that your BFN turns into a BFP next week!

I am 5dpiui. I have no symptoms so I don't even know what to expect.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hello everyone I go in this afternoon for CD2 scan and bloodwork keeping fingers crossed all goes well. From my last convo with doc he will put me on the same meds (femara and menopur) but a lower dosage. Excited for IUI this month. 

I see we are all at different phases in our cylce but GL to those just starting their cycle, in the tww after IUI and in the poas phase. GL to everyone.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, luster - me too!! 

My doc doesn't monitor me, so there's no way to really know. However my left ovary was pretty sore earlier in the week, and today my right one has been acting up. Here's hoping that means there's at least one in each! 

We're using frozen sperm this month.. which is a bummer because it doesn't live as long, but it's still a shot. I'm ordering it after work today - super excited!


----------



## madtowngirl

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? My RE surprised me this month and wants me to do IUI. I go in for my CD12 scan after Clomid on Monday. I'm nervous. I had a good feeling about this at first, but now I'm feeling a bit negative.


----------



## lusterleaf

Savasanna are you seeing a re? Or just your OB? If I wasn't monitored on clomid then I wouldn't have known how sensitive I am to it!

Welcome mad town hope you have a great cd 12 scan


----------



## jaan613

hi lovely ladies,
sadly, im out for this month. tested 15/16dpiui and both were BFN, followed my period the next morning.
I am already on CD2 today and already started my injections. So onto a new fresh cycle. Hoping this is it. She's increased my dosages for the first three days to hopefully produce a better egg or two. The more injections the more money and the more stress! *sigh* In the Philippines none of this is insured so I am paying so much per cycle. Hopefully this is it. I will be researching IVF (clinics, prices, procedures etc) this month, but didn't want to lose time so will continue IUI for this next cycle.
best of luck all of you. xx


----------



## Savasanna

Jaan - :hugs: I'm so sorry AF showed for you. So incredibly frustrating.. But don't lose hope! Fx for this next cycle - I hope this is it for you and you don't have to worry about IVF. I understand though, most insurances in the states (including mine) don't cover any of this either. So hard. 

Luster - I'm just seeing my ob so that's why I'm not monitored. I'm incredibly curious how sensitive I am/am not to clomid. Is it not working enough? Too much? Is it making my lining too thin? There's always questions. I'm trying to let go of control this month and just go with the flow but it's hard. Haha


----------



## lusterleaf

So sorry Jaan. Fingers crossed that this next cycle works. I get how it can be so expensive :(

Savasanna, Hope your follies are growing well.. that is interesting that your OB does IUIs. If this cycle doesn't work then I don't think I am going to be able to continue seeing the RE since I will not be able to go to morning monitoring appointments any longer (My DS got approved for a pre-school and I may need to drive him there and come into work late- therefore no time for monitoring appointments). If I can't go to the RE my next step would be asking my OB if we have any options because at least I can make an evening appointment to see him after work. Ugh the stress! 

I am testing on Friday which will be 12dpiui but i'm not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## raelynn

Hi ladies, I got the news today that I will be triggering tonight. Hopefully this is the trick that will work for us. The previous cycles I ended up ovulating on my own and we didn't need the trigger. Follicle was at 19.7 mm this morning, estradiol was 340, and lining was 8.7. I go in Wednesday afternoon for the IUI!


----------



## Savasanna

Rae!! What exciting news!! Are you taking clomid as well? I'm a little concerned that clomid will thin out my lining.. but yours looks fantastic!! Fx for you!!

Luster - Yea, oddly enough the topic of an RE wasn't even brought up. I went to speak with my ob during my annual and she was like, ok - here are the next steps. I'm not sure if it's a state thing? In Maine our pcps can also do light gyn work as well, which I find odd. Every year during my physical they offer me a pap. Um.. no thanks.. I have an obgyn for that. I know a doc is a doc - but I just can't imagine being comfortable getting a pap from my pcp. Anyway.. I digress.

So does your re ONLY do morning monitors? That must be frustrating - but as long as you've never had any complications you could just continue with an unmonitored IUI. 

Of course - ideally this isn't even a topic for discussion bc you're about to get your bfp :) 

AFM - I just started opks this morning. I'm expecting a + somewhere Thursdayish, give or take a day. I've stopped temping, for the most part. It's just more stress than it's worth. I might pick it up again around CD20 or so, as that's usually when my temp starts dropping again.


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - I took 50mg of clomid days 5-9 and haven't had any problems with my lining. It may be because I have PCOS and I think that tends to have thicker lining but who knows at this point since everything is controlled during these cycles. Hopefully you have no problems!


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck Raelynn!!

Savasanna, how odd that PCP's can do OB work!! I am in NY.. many of the RE's around me only do monitoring in the morning. There is one RE I know of that does monitoring from 9am-5pm, but its in NYC and I live an hour outside of the city so its not possible for me to go there unfortunately. I know my RE will not agree to do unmonitored cycles, I can ask but I doubt that they would let me. I will see what happens! Good luck getting a + OPK soon!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks but not too soon! haha. 

We're using frozen sperm this month and it doesn't arrive until Wednesday. Not worried though as Wednesday is cd12, which would still be on the early side for a +opk.


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - We're using frozen sperm this round too and I had it delivered CD12 and we were ok since it is now CD16 for me. You should be fine! Good luck with the timing!


----------



## Savasanna

No kidding, Rae.. I feel like I haven't met all that many other women who are using frozen sperm on these boards! Nice to have some company! GL tomorrow!!


----------



## madtowngirl

CD12 scan went well, and I've got one follie ready to go. Taking my first ever trigger shot tonight! I've been known to faint when needles have been inserted, so we'll see how this goes!


----------



## raelynn

Madtowngirl - I'm triggering tonight too! Good luck! I used to be a huge needle-phobe but all this fertility treatment stuff has gotten me over it. You'll be fine! Are you doing it yourself or having someone else do it? I'm doing mine on my own. Hubby actually asked me if I could handle it or if he had to psych himself up to do it :) I use an ice pack to numb my stomach first and then I don't even really feel it. Good luck! When is your IUI? Maybe we'll be 2WW buddies.


----------



## madtowngirl

My IUI is Wednesday morning. I'm going to try and do it myself, but I'm going to make DH standby in case I get lightheaded.


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck Madtown and Raelynn on your IUI's!! When I triggered, if not in the office then I would do it myself. I found watching YouTube videos were very helpful. 

Savasanna- in that case hopefully your +OPK comes after Wednesday!

I am going to test Friday morning. Going to be crushed if its a BFN. :(


----------



## Savasanna

Luster - Fxxxx good news is on its way for you!

GL with your triggers, ladies - excited to hear how everything goes.


----------



## Savasanna

Just scheduled an acupuncturist for next week. Hey, can't hurt - right?


----------



## beneathmywing

Savasanna said:


> Just scheduled an acupuncturist for next week. Hey, can't hurt - right?

Ohhh!! Tell me how it goes. I've heard good things about acupuncture.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. Trigger was easy. I di have to work myself up to it since it has been a while since I've had to inject myself but once I did it it was quick and painless. I took an hpt and an opk this morning to make sure the trigger worked and both were positive so I should be all set for IUI tomorrow.

Madtown - How did your trigger go?

Savasanna - I've heard acupuncture is great for fertility. Hope it goes well for you!

Lusterleaf - Hope you see that positive!


----------



## madtowngirl

Haha, as expected, I freaked out with the needle, and DH had to poke me. Good thing, too, because I nearly fainted right after. But it's done, and the IUI is tomorrow morning! Good luck on your IUI rae!


----------



## raelynn

Aw sorry it was so rough for you! My hubby would be the one to pass out if I made him jab me :) Good luck on your IUI too! Mine isn't until the afternoon. I'm already anxious I don't know how I'm going to get through the 2WW.


----------



## lusterleaf

savasanna- hope acupuncture goes well!

madtown and raelynn- good luck on your IUI's!

I was tempted to test this morning at 10dpiui but I am being strong and holding off until Friday! I have 1 wondfo and 1 FRER left and I rather not waste them. I figure by 12dpiui I should have a line if I am pregnant.


----------



## Savasanna

Stay strong, Luster! That bfp on Friday will be worth the wait!


----------



## raelynn

Keeping my fingers crossed for you lusterleaf!


----------



## madtowngirl

Good luck luster!

I had my IUI this morning, and it was pretty much like getting a pap - although, I was a little crampy afterward. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Savasanna

Yes, I had some cramping for the rest of the afternoon/night after my IUI. Totally normal. Fx!


----------



## raelynn

I had a bit of cramping today too. Nothing major just a little uncomfortable. It seems to have subsided now though.


----------



## Savasanna

Alright guys - so I'm using 2 opks right now, the clearblue regular digi and the advanced one. This morning the regularly one was still negative but the advanced had the flashing smiley. So I'm thinking they'll both be positive either tomorrow or Saturday! Here we go!


----------



## lusterleaf

madtown- yes it does feel like a pap and i do get cramping afterward too, totally normal!

savasanna- yeay! good luck!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck to you too, luster! Fx for a good day for you tomorrow!


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - Good luck! Glad you'll be moving forward soon!


----------



## madtowngirl

Good luck Savasanna and luster!


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies I went a little MIA there lol

Raelynn we did our IUI's on the same day. The cramping definitely took me by surprise. Today however about 10am I began to have some abdominal tenderness. This is my 1st IUI. I didn't have any meds. I ovulated early Wednesday morning and we did the insemination about 11:30am. 

Has anyone else experienced a similar feeling? I did have a little spotting on the tissue after the IUI which i was sort of expecting. I didn't have any with my HSG test, but the doctor told me that I would have just a little bit so that didn't surprise me. 

Hopefully we all get our BFP this time around. When are you guys going to test?


----------



## Savasanna

2 +opks this morning! Calling my doctor as soon as they open to schedule my appointments! Woohoo!

Thinking about you today, luster. Hoping for good news!


----------



## Savasanna

Update! IUIs scheduled for 1:15 this afternoon and 8am tomorrow morning! I hope we catch it!


----------



## lusterleaf

good luck on your IUI Savasanna!

Unfortunately not good news for me, BFN this morning at 12dpiui, I have been having AF cramps but still put in my crinone this morning anyway. I know people may say its still early yet but by now I had a BFP when I was pregnant with my son.... I just don't get why it's not working this time around.... sigh.... ok sorry for the vent. My beta is technically scheduled for Monday, but if by Sunday (14dpiui) I have no BFP then I may just cancel the appointment, no use of wasting time and a copay for confirmation of what I already know.


----------



## fossie

Good Morning, Ladies!

I am new on this thread. Have, of course, been stalking it since I started this journey and finally decided to write, ha!

Luster: I'm so sorry, but there's still a chance it is a little early, right? I am 6dpiui and have been telling myself the whole time that the earliest I can test is 12dpiui. Any signs of AF? There could still be hope!!

This is my first time in my life TTC and first ever 2ww! I am 36 and single, and finally decided that I needed to pursue my dream of being a mother since "Mr. Right" hasn't made his appearance yet. So I am using frozen DS. I am going through a RE, all preliminary bloodwork and HSG came back normal/great, so we went unmedicated the first round. But the doc said that even though I should have no trouble conceiving "on paper", to not expect my first IUI to take. :( Has anyone else been told this and do you know why they say that?

I figured I would post my specifics since I have been obsessing over everyone else's numbers to see if they're like mine, ha!

9/17 - cd8, OPK low (the month before OPK was high on cd8 and cd9, peak on cd9 and cd10)
9/18 - cd9, OPK low
9/19 - cd10, OPK still low, feeling discouraged. U/S and B/W at 8:15am, they say I have one mature follicle on my right ovary, 19mm, will call later in the afternoon with my bloodwork results, may trigger depending on results. Called at 4:40pm, numbers are good, no trigger needed, IUI next morning!!
9/20 - cd11, IUI at 9:45am. Doc said 15 million swimmers. I thought that was low but he said they look for at least 5 million. Very slight cramping when they inserted catheter. Rest of the day, A LOT of cramping and bloated, not comfortable at all!
9/21 - 1dpiui, cramping subsided
9/22 - 2dpiui, no symptoms
9/23 - 3dpiui, no symptoms
9/24 - 4dpiui, noticed slight tenderness in my boobs starting that afternoon
9/25- 5dpiui, boobs still feeling sore, "pinching" pain at night in my right ovary (didn't last more than a minute or two)

I really, really hope that I'm not making this stuff up in my head! Like everyone else has shared, this is the longest 2 weeks of my life!! I want to hold out to at least 12dpiui to test, hope I can. I'm thinking of all of you and grateful to have my "September Buddies" who understand this! :)


----------



## Savasanna

Hey fossie - welcome to the wonderful/horrible world of ttc! I hope you have a short journey!

They probably told you not to expect it to take because even with perfect health and timing, you still only have a 20% (ish) chance of success. Honestly, there's just so many factors at play that are out of your control that it's a miracle anyone ever conceives! Of course, this is coming from the slightly jaded girl who thought she was going to conceive on the first try (as everyone does) and is still at it a year later. BUT - I've seen several SEVERALY ladies on these boards who it happens very quickly for so Fx you're in that group! 

Those symptoms sound promising! I've personally tried to give up symptom spotting as I feel like I've had every symptom in the book (ESPECIALLY now that I'm on meds. Clomid mimicks pregnancy symptoms. It's pretty cruel) but I think sore boobs are one of the best symptoms you can have. Especially if you don't usually get sore boobs from PMS. 

I'm also using frozen sperm. It makes the timing a little more complicated, doesn't it? We're doing back to back IUIs this month and saw that one of our vials was donated on my wife's bday. We're taking that as good luck. haha. 

Anyway - welcome and I'm glad you posted! The ladies on these boards are absolutely fabulous, caring and supportive. I don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## fossie

Thank you, Savasanna!! Today and tomorrow are big days for you! I'll definitely have my Fx for you. I believe in the little things like your vial being donated on your wife's bday. :)

I want to give up the symptom spotting because it's making me nuts and I feel like it will only lead to bigger disappointment if it's a BFN. If there's a round 2 maybe I'll lock it down a little bit. Lol!

Good luck to you today!


----------



## lusterleaf

welcome and good luck fossie!! Yes the 2ww feels like it takes forever!

To answer your question, I feel AF cramps but I am on progesterone suppositories (crinone) because I have a short LP/low progesterone. So my AF will not come until I stop them. In the past I have stopped them before my beta appointment because I knew I wasn't pregnant from a HPT. Its just frustrating because I probably won't be able to continue to see the RE I'm seeing now because I won't be able to make morning monitoring appointments anymore. I suppose I could see if my OB will write me scripts for progesterone at least and try on our own.


----------



## raelynn

*mzhwd* - How exciting to have another cycle buddy! Madtowngirl did her IUI the same day too. I'm currently testing my trigger out but once the HPTs go negative again I'm going to try and hold out until 10dpIUI since that is the earliest I saw a positive last time I was pregnant. I'm thinking the trigger should be gone by tomorrow since my test this morning was super light. I've been having some light cramping and tenderness too but it could be any number of things - from the IUI procedure, the meds, ovulation pains. I'm trying not to dwell too much on every little twinge since all the meds tend to give me a bunch of symptoms even if I'm not pregnant. Good luck!! Hopefully we'll be seeing some BFPs in the next couple weeks. When are you planning to test?

*Savasanna* - Good luck today and tomorrow. Hopefully the defrost goes well. Guess you'll be joining us in the dreaded TWW now!

*lusterleaf* - I'm so sorry you got a negative today. It is still early but I know how it feels to get those negatives when you previously had positives at this point before. Hopefully you just had a late implant. If not, maybe you can talk to your RE and see if there are any options for you without having to come in.

*fossie* - Welcome! I'm using donor sperm too since hubby has azoospermia. It adds a whole other level to all the timing concerns. My doctor told me on the day of my IUI they like to see at least 10 million post wash on frozen samples. They usually tell you not to get your hopes up on the first round since it is just like any other couple trying...it doesn't always work right away. It has slightly better chances just because IUI surpasses your cervix so that helps. I got lucky and got pregnant on my first IUI so it does happen! It is taking a bit longer this time around but I know it does work from experience. I also had a 19mm follicle before I triggered so hopefully they were just right :) 

Hopefully all our TWWs just fly by and we'll be seeing a bunch of BFPs soon!


----------



## fossie

Thanks, Luster! I didn't realize that progesterone delayed AF, that must be really confusing and frustrating. I'll hold out hope that there's still a chance. :)

And Raelynn, that's very inspiring to hear that it worked for you the first time on your first IUI. So funny how it varies so much. A friend of mine said the most important thing to remember is that it's just a matter of science, that there's nothing I can or cannot do (within reason, of course) to make or break this. Good reminder! Also funny how my doctor said they like 5 million and yours said 10 million! Are you going to test at home before your beta?

I go in for my progesterone check tomorrow morning, they didn't schedule me for a beta, said to just let them know if I get a BFP at home and then they'd schedule one...


----------



## raelynn

I've heard all different numbers from other women at different clinics. There probably isn't one good set number for sperm. Really, all it takes is one good swimmer. I'll be testing before my beta. I always give in even if I try and hold out so why fight it? Hubby has already been asking me if I'm pregnant yet and it is waaaay to soon :) I have a beta scheduled for 10/8 but I should know beforehand if it'll be good news or bad news. That way it isn't a shock when I get the call.


----------



## Savasanna

"All it takes is one good swimmer" I'm so trying to hold onto this. When I went in for yesterday's IUI my dr told me the sample was bad in that most of the sperm were dead. :nope: We did the IUI anyway because there were SOME sperm present, but it was not at all the 10 million motile sperm that the cryobank supposedly guarantees.


----------



## madtowngirl

Oh no, Savasanna, getting bad news like that super sucks. I hope one of those sperm made it to your egg!


----------



## mzhwd

Hey Ladies,

Luster have you tested again? Maybe your RE will give you another script. It wouldn't be uncommon since you've already been dealing w/ the MD. It's definitely worth a try. I agree with Raelynn as well maybe you can ask about options. 

Welcome Fossie my doctors were very supportive and really optimistic they gave me the facts and believed that it should work 1st round unless some other things happen. After we were done DH and I seen 1 of my MD's (I'm still using my OB. I'm at a large hospital my OB and the RE are at the same place) on the way to the elevator and he said "Did it work" and we were like "Yep" lol and he was like GREAT ATTITUDE. I think each doctor would have a different way of approaching things, but the science will be the same. 

I like what your friend said. Cause it really is science and science is rarely wrong, it's only when we interpret things incorrectly. 15m/ml is nice number. Only 5m/ml is needed for IUI.

Savasanna I wouldn't worry to much about it. DH numbers weren't were we would've liked them to be, but it only takes a few thousand to break the outer shell and 1 lucky one to get in. The key is all in the timing. 

We did our IUI when i was sure that my egg was available since it only takes the sperm seconds to minutes to get to the egg and the sperm only live 6-12 hours in the body for this process. I read a few articles saying that the egg lives more than 24 hours more in between 36-48 hours, but my MD insisted on sticking with the 12 hour egg lifespan. I pray that all of my hard work pays off and I get my very 1st BFP my first IUI. Well and I don't want to pay for it again since my insurance doesn't cover it lol. 

GL to us all :dust:

I feel like this is Hunger Games for fertility. lol

I only have 3 FRER's so I'll be testing 8dpo and 12dpo with them. However I have a lot of IC's so I may use them at any time. I wanted to test today smh lol


When are you guys going to test?


----------



## mzhwd

So I know i'm crazy lol, but i really want baby#1 lol. So i'm going out to buy some pineapple. IT can't hurt so fx'd. I guess i'm probably going to SS all the way up to CD25 which would be 11dpo for me. I know my FF says i ovulated on CD13, but i didn't feel any ovulation pains until I awoke on CD14. So i ovulated sometime overnight CD13-CD14 (day of IUI) . Usually I can tell when I'm ovulating i know that it was my right side. But I wasn't awake to tell when it was starting. When I awoke i felt like I was catching the tail end of it. I usually ovulate harder on my right ovary than my left ovary and my right Fallopian tube has fewer turns than the left one lol for whatever reason. lol

Wish me luck


----------



## FutureBabyG

mzhwd said:


> So I know i'm crazy lol, but i really want baby#1 lol. So i'm going out to buy some pineapple. IT can't hurt so fx'd. I guess i'm probably going to SS all the way up to CD25 which would be 11dpo for me. I know my FF says i ovulated on CD13, but i didn't feel any ovulation pains until I awoke on CD14. So i ovulated sometime overnight CD13-CD14 (day of IUI) . Usually I can tell when I'm ovulating i know that it was my right side. But I wasn't awake to tell when it was starting. When I awoke i felt like I was catching the tail end of it. I usually ovulate harder on my right ovary than my left ovary and my right Fallopian tube has fewer turns than the left one lol for whatever reason. lol
> 
> Wish me luck

Theory is to do pineapple only 1-5 dpo. You may already know this but they say after 5 dpo can interfere with implantation. Good luck.


----------



## mzhwd

FutureBabyG said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> So I know i'm crazy lol, but i really want baby#1 lol. So i'm going out to buy some pineapple. IT can't hurt so fx'd. I guess i'm probably going to SS all the way up to CD25 which would be 11dpo for me. I know my FF says i ovulated on CD13, but i didn't feel any ovulation pains until I awoke on CD14. So i ovulated sometime overnight CD13-CD14 (day of IUI) . Usually I can tell when I'm ovulating i know that it was my right side. But I wasn't awake to tell when it was starting. When I awoke i felt like I was catching the tail end of it. I usually ovulate harder on my right ovary than my left ovary and my right Fallopian tube has fewer turns than the left one lol for whatever reason. lol
> 
> Wish me luck
> 
> Theory is to do pineapple only 1-5 dpo. You may already know this but they say after 5 dpo can interfere with implantation. Good luck.Click to expand...



Yeah that's what I read. Today I'm 3dpo. So idk if it'll work. I read somewhere that some people have ate it over 2 days and got BFP, but i'm too skeptical for that. I think I'm going to just do it today and tomorrow though. And maybe Monday depending on how I feel. Usually the egg arrives in the uterus 4-5dpo and rolls around a tad before implanting. IDK if it will help. If it's only helping with the lining, i think that Aspirin 81mg would be better at that. But who knows. 

Was this your 1st IUI too? Are you going to do another 1? Do you have any tips?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Ya first iui. I thought we had good timing bc we were off that week. We didn't think about how much walking we would be doing on vacation. I don't think I should have been so active and stressed. We will try it again this month and hopefully have some good results. I did to the pineapple thing back in December and got a bfp. I mc in January very early on but I do believe it helped.


----------



## mzhwd

Aw man really. Thanks for the info. Sorry about the lost. :hugs: I hope that this cycle you get your sticky. Are you ttc #1 too?


----------



## FutureBabyG

mzhwd said:


> Aw man really. Thanks for the info. Sorry about the lost. :hugs: I hope that this cycle you get your sticky. Are you ttc #1 too?

Yep. We have only had hsg, us and sa for testing. So far we are only dealing with low motility. Great count but low motility and our iui had better motility almost close to normal standards. Hoping dh vitamins will help. He started them last month. So if his SA continues to improve through iui we may do more than 3 cycles. I am hoping next month we may get a break.


----------



## fossie

*Raelynn* - I liked your "bolding the names" idea and stole it! I think it's cute that your hubby is asking. ;) I'm probably overly excited because I'm new to all this, but I'm excited to see yours and everyone's updates/progress on here!

*Savasanna* - I'm so sorry to hear. Did you still go in for your second IUI today? But like you said, it only takes one good swimmer, so stay positive! :) I know my sperm bank has a guarantee as well so hopefully they'll give you a credit or something. That stuff ain't cheap!

*mzhwd* - I SO understand what you were saying about feeling crazy! This is my first IUI, trying for my first baby. I've read a million times in these forums about how obsessed women get, but I guess you just have to experience it to understand it, lol! I did do the pineapple thing, bought a whole one and cut it into 5 slices and had it day 1-5piui/o. Hey, I'll try it! As far as testing, I kept saying I would wait until 12dpo, which is Thursday, but I have a feeling I'm going to break down and test before.

*FutureBabyG* - sounds like things may be lining up well for your next IUI - Fx'd! I have a very stressful week coming up at work and was worried about that as well, but the doc told me not to be, we'll see...

Got my progesterone check this morning (cd18) and it was at 15 which they said was great. It's funny, I so want that number to be an indicator of pregnancy but I realize that it isn't... this wait is agonizing!!


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks Fossie lol cool we can try to wait it out together. Lol I plan on testing Thursday too. That seems like ages from today lol. Hopefully I can wait until then lol. 

Fx'd for you FutureBabyG I hope you get your BFP next month too. Hey on the bright side next month is only like 3 days away I think lol. DH and I are dealing with MFI low motility and low count.His morphology is usually good. But I guess he's on the fence lol. So now there's nothing left to do but wait.


----------



## lusterleaf

Savasanna i'm so sorry to hear that most of the sperm were dead but I hope the ones that weren't made it!!

Well my AF arrived yesterday, even while on the crinone. my beta was supposed to be this morning but I didn't even make it there. I left a message for a nurse at the RE office to see if I can try on my own this month and just use crinone during the 2WW being that I can't get to the office for morning monitoring. My DS starts preschool on wednesday and so I have to take him there, and go to work, leaving no time for monitoring.

Also, i was wondering if I should ask about the HSG test. Everyone I have talked to that has undergone fertility treatments had commented that it is strange that my RE did not include this in the initial workup, this test is to see if my tubes are open. My RE has not ordered this for me and I have had 4 failed IUI's so far.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh luster.. :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear AF showed yesterday. That must be so frustrating.

I think asking about the HSG test is a good idea, especially because a lot of people fall pregnant on those cycles because the test temporarily increases your fertility. Where you're not able to make the morning monitoring perhaps you could do the HSG and try on your own?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Savanna good luck. I hope you get your bfp.. you're doing frozen sperm right? Do they guarantee the count?

Lusterleaf it looks like you and I will be cycle buddies. AF came yesterday around 3 so counting today cd1.

Afm I am counting today as cd1. AF started at 3 pm which isn't normal for me I usually have spotting for days and then af usually starts in am. The progesterone did it's job I only had spotting a few hours prior to af starting. Called md office clomid will start Oct 1 -5. US Oct 10 and then plan iui I am going to guess October 13. Hopefully someone at work will switch me days.


----------



## Savasanna

Hey Future. They do guarentee count, but in order for the guarentee to be honored there has to be an official count given with a counting microscope. Because I'm doing my IUIs with my obgyn and not with an RE, they don't have the official counting microscope. They just have a normal one where they look for general quality. This took me FOREVER to figure out, haha. 

However, assuming I don't get pregnant I might call and issue a general complaint.. who knows - maybe they won't give me a full refund but they'll offer 20% off my next order or something.


----------



## mzhwd

Sorry to hear AF you got you ladies FX'd for next cycle. The HSG definitely couldn't hurt.

Savasanna, hopefully they compensate you. They really really should.


----------



## fossie

Hi ladies!

Luster, I have gone with an RE out of the gate and, even though I had no known fertility issues (I have never ttc and am using DS), they required the HSG just to know what they're up against, so I'm kind of surprised they haven't done that for you. I would request it.

mzhwd - how are you feeling?? I kept saying I would wait til Thursday (12dpo) but I already broke down and started testing yesterday. Of course it is early, so I can't get my hopes up. Since this is my first go 'round, I wonder if the insanity of the 2ww lessens with each try?? This has been quite the ride already, lol!

Positive thoughts for all of you ladies on here :)


----------



## Savasanna

My ob let me skip the HSG test because I've got pregnant once so they know my tubes aren't blocked. Same with a friend of mine who is ttc her second. So I think it's not ALWAYS recommended for people. 

GL to you fossie! I don't know if the tww every gets easier. I think this month is a little easier in that I know what clomid does to me so I know not to get excited. Last month I had a lot of pinches and pulls and my boobs became VERY sore. That never happens to me so I definitely took it as a good sign. This month I know not to be fooled.

But that doesn't stop me from wishing/hoping/praying!


----------



## raelynn

I don't think it gets any easier. The wait is still killer. But, I'm with you *Savasanna*, I don't symptom spot anymore since I know most of it is caused by the meds.

My trigger finally left my system. There might be the tiniest hint of a line still or I just have line eye from all these tests but at least now I can wait a few days and then start testing again around 10 or 11 dpIUI and know if a line shows up it is real. I don't know why but I kind of feel down that the line is gone now. I guess a part of me was just hoping that once the trigger was gone I'd still see a line for a BFP. I'm just so sick of negative tests at this point and now I'm thinking it didn't work again. I know it is still really early (7dpIUI) but those negative tests just bum me out.


----------



## Savasanna

I completely understand, Raelynn. Even though I know it's from the meds, I've been looking forward to my boobs getting sore again this tww (happened this morning!) because it makes me feel like what it would feel like if I were pregnant. I imagine I would feel the same with a trigger shot. You know it's the trigger - but it just feels good to see that second line.


----------



## madtowngirl

I've been feeling bummed, too, rae...I'm trying to stay positive, but I feel like my gut is telling me not to get my hopes up.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies,

I said that I was going to test in the morning, but now I'm nervous and IDK if i will. I don't feel any different than usual though. I try not to ss either, but sometimes I can't help it lol. I said that if I don't test in the AM, I would wait until Saturday which is 11dpo for me. I'm sure the results of my test would be pretty accurate then. 

Have any of you ladies on clomid tried FertilAid?

I don't think that it gets any easier, but i definitely wish that it did


----------



## raelynn

*Savasanna* - That is it exactly. I'm just holding out hope for some sign and when I don't get any I start losing hope fast.

*Madtown* - Sorry you're feeling down too. I know that there is still time and we're not out yet but it is hard to hold out hope when it very well could be for nothing. Hopefully we'll all have some good news soon!

*mzhwd* - I'm going to try and hold out until Saturday too. That will be 10dpIUI for me and that is when I saw the beginning of my BFP before so I should have a good idea then if this cycle worked or not. I haven't tried fertilaid either.


----------



## Prayingforno1

GL to all those waiting on IUI or in the tww. Keeping my fingers crossed for lots of BFP announcements this month :flower:


----------



## Savasanna

Praying - what does it mean when your lining is too thick? Does that disrupt implantation?


----------



## Prayingforno1

Savasanna said:


> Praying - what does it mean when your lining is too thick? Does that disrupt implantation?

Hi Savasanna-I am not exactly sure but when I went in for my cd2 scan my lining was really thick (I can't remember the measurement) which meant it wasn't shedding properly and making room for the new lining. I am not sure if it had something to do with the meds I was on in the previous month (femara and menopur) but to clear this I was put on birth control pills for 7 days and I am now waiting on af. I then do birth control for 21days then go back in for cd 2 scan again and hoepfully IUI early November.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I have used fertility aid. My dh uses it too. I couldn't tell you if it works or not. MD hasn't found anything wrong with me and dh was taking several months prior to his SA.


----------



## lusterleaf

Just wanted to check in and say hi to all, I hope everyone is doing well and best of luck to all in the 2ww!! 

I asked the nurse at my RE about the HSG and she said that it is only done if I had a history of chlamydia or pelvic inflammatory disease so I wouldn't need it, but it doesn't make sense to me because so many people say they had gotten it done right away. ugh..

So for now just looking to do a natural cycle with crinone during the 2ww. I hope for the slim chance that it works...


----------



## FutureBabyG

lusterleaf said:


> Just wanted to check in and say hi to all, I hope everyone is doing well and best of luck to all in the 2ww!!
> 
> I asked the nurse at my RE about the HSG and she said that it is only done if I had a history of chlamydia or pelvic inflammatory disease so I wouldn't need it, but it doesn't make sense to me because so many people say they had gotten it done right away. ugh..
> 
> So for now just looking to do a natural cycle with crinone during the 2ww. I hope for the slim chance that it works...


That is odd.. I don't know your whole TTC journey, but for us as soon as I went to the OBGYN and said we have been trying for a year with only 1 early MC (she was aware) she immediately said let's start with a HSG. If we wanted to go slow wait for the results and either treat or continue diagnostic/testing. We said we wanted to go fast so she said ok then schedule the SA and HSG ASAP and once we have results we can start with a plan either medication, IUI, timing, etc. So our first step was the HSG and my OBGYN knows my whole history and she knows my DH.


----------



## fossie

Thank you, *Savasanna* & *Raelynn*! Yeah, this cycle is unmedicated and she did say we would do a half dose of Letrozole if there is a cycle #2. That's bittersweet to me because I imagine it will only make me crazier knowing that the meds are creating symptoms!

I am now 12dpiui and still getting BFN on FRER. I know it is still early. I finally did some research online about inexpensive pregnancy tests because I have already spent a small fortune, so may need to invest in those moving forward. I swear, one second I think I'm pregnant and the next second I'm crying because I think I'm not. Lol! I was hoping I would hear a few of you say that it gets a little easier but... we're talking babies here! And when you want one this bad, I can see how it won't get easier.

*mzhwd* - how are you doing? Did you test? My AF is due Sunday, I think we're on about the same cycle (it gets hard to remember all the different cycles!)

*madtowngirl* - where are you in your cycle?

Thanks for kind words prayingforno1!!


----------



## raelynn

*fossie* - I bought a bunch of cheap internet test strips since I tend to always give in and test early. That way, I don't feel so bad about wasting them since they weren't expensive. I save the FRER until I either see a BFP on the cheap ones or for 14dpIUI just to be sure. I'm the same with you, going back and forth one moment I feel totally not pregnant the next I think I might be.

*lusterleaf* - I also had an HSG done very early on. It was the first test we did after a blood test and I don't have any disease history.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Fossie- I think you are right. We want this so bad that there is no other option. Unfortunately I don't think it gets any easier as time goes on, but some day it will all be worth it.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Raelynn is right I forgot all the bloodwork I had done my last natural cycle. I had 3 tubes of blood I believe.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies


I'm so nervous to test. I'm thinking about doing it in the AM. I just may.

Fossie you should definitely buy some IC's. I purchased some a while back and I still have some. lol Yeah AF for me is due Wednesday. Do any of you ladies have any symptoms? I know that some of you are on meds, do you take them throughout the entire cycle? Also I noticed the cycle count by dpiui, is there a certain reason why?


I was just curious about the Fertilaid. I've tried it before. That was before we found out about DH MFI, but some people have gotten their BFP's with it.

I can't wait to see some BFP's floating around here. lol


----------



## raelynn

I feel like I might cave and test in the morning too. Though I'm pretty sure I won't see anything until at least 10dpIUI if I am pregnant. I took medication - cloimid CD 5-9 to help me ovulate and then my clinic puts you on progesterone suppositories until you get a negative beta or 10 weeks if you're pregnant. The progesterone tends to cause symptoms that could be pregnancy symptoms so I try to ignore everything. So far I've only had some dull cramping or aches and been a bit gassy. No real noticeable symptoms.

I think everyone counts dpIUI because we all ovulate at different times so if you go by cycle days, no one really knows what stage you're at. Counting the days passed ovulation or IUI for us lets everyone know how long it has been since you ovulated and how close you are to expected AF time.


----------



## Savasanna

Ohhhh!! Mz And Rae - did you test??

I took clomid cd3-7. I'm not on any progesterone but I am taking several herbs that are supposed to "calm the uterus" and theoretically aide in implantation. I don't know if they work but I really believe in the power of herbs so I figured why not. This is my first month taking them. 

I don't know why people switch from dpo to dpiui - personally, I still count dpo just because that's what I'm used to and it helps me compare cycles. This month is a little tricky because I took a break from temping around ovulation time so as to avoid the stress of waiting for that temp spike after the IUI. I figured what's done is done, and it doesn't matter when the temp spike happens so why stress about it. So I counted the day after my +opk as o day and the day after that as 1dpo. Based on that I'm 6dpo now. I have a few symptoms.. but I've had symptoms before and clomid can do crazy things to your body so I'm trying not to focus on them. 

I did return to temping today. I love those high temps! I know clomid can also cause your temps to rise, but it just feels good to see them. We'll see what tomorrow says!


----------



## raelynn

I did test but another BFN I knew that is what it would be but now I'm starting to feel like I'm out. If it is negative again tomorrow I'll be convinced since I saw a faint BFP by then last pregnancy. I just don't know why these IUIs aren't working now since last time I got pregnant on the first one. I'm also getting nervous since we're down to our last vial of donor sperm and I'm going to be a little heartbroken if we have to switch donors since my daughter was conceived with this donor.


----------



## Savasanna

Hang in there, Rae. Just because you had a bfp by tomorrow's date your last pregnancy doesn't mean that's how your body will ALWAYS respond. You're not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

OMG OMG OMG!!! I think I see a faint smudge of a positive on this mornings test. Hopefully it is not just line eye from squinting at all these test strips. I'm trying to hold my pee until this afternoon so I can test again on a different test with a larger strip so I can see better. Oh I hope hope hope this is the start of a BFP!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Any news raelynn?


----------



## raelynn

Definitely a positive on the larger strip test. I'm just worried now it is still the trigger or something. Hopefully they keep getting darker!


----------



## fossie

Rae that is soooo exciting!! I can't wait to see more updates! I was holding my pee a couple of days this week too, haha!

I felt like AF was coming yesterday and was convinced I was out this cycle (I get brown discharge a couple of days before, supposed to start Sunday). But then it kind of tapered and I got a faint positive this morning and freaked out, I was so excited! I called to schedule my beta for Monday morning, but now my body is back to the spotting. :( I googled chemical pregnancy and I'm feeling pretty sure that's what this is. Most ladies that have had it report a light positive and then starting their period shortly after. I didn't test again the rest of the day. May again in the morning but I have a feeling AF will show up in full force as scheduled tomorrow. On to the next round if so...


----------



## raelynn

Fossie - I hope it is not a chemical and a BFP for you! All my paperwork says that light bleeding can happen even in a successful pregnancy (they warn us not to stop our meds unless we get full force flow). So I'm keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## fossie

Thank you, Rae! I don't have any paperwork about that so that's helpful to hear. :) Fingers crossed for you as well, sounds very promising!!


----------



## mzhwd

Hey Ladies

Rae I hope that it's a BFP for you lets us know.


Fossie i hope that it's not a Chemical we need some BFP's around here. 

I'm sure i'm out and just waiting on the witch. I tested today w/ FRER and BFN. I'm sure I'm out this go around. I'm trying to decide if i really want to go for another IUI. IDK. GL to everyone


----------



## fossie

Hey Ladies!

Rae - any updates?? :)

mzhwd - so sorry to hear you think you're out. How many IUI's is this for you? Of course, I say stay hopeful and give it another shot. I don't want to give up on anyone!

So, I took another test this morning and it was negative. Feeling 100% sure that it was chemical. Talk about a cruel joke seeing that positive line yesterday! I will say though, that this might just be the lesson I need to not test early. It's not worth the excitement then let down. So I'm going in for my beta tomorrow even though I don't have any expectations. I still haven't started but am spotting. It's so confusing. :wacko: I hope that my body gets on track and I don't have to wait out a cycle before my next IUI. This was #1, learned a lot!

So does everyone jump over to an October IUI thread or just stay on this one?


----------



## mzhwd

Sorry to hear about the chemical fossie. This was my 1st IUI. I hope that you don't have to wait a cycle before your next try. I feel like this entire process is draining the life out of me.


----------



## Savasanna

Damnit.. My temp is dropping. Right on schedule.


----------



## raelynn

Ladies - I'm so sorry so many of you feel out but remember, it 's not over until AF comes. Hopefully it is just some late implantations.

I tested again this morning and there is still a line. Not sure if they are getting lighter, darker, or just the same at this point but at least there is still a line. I'm hoping that means it is not my trigger shot and actually a real BFP. I'm so nervous though I wish the lines would just get darker since I had an early miscarriage before where my beta numbers were really low. I took a FRER this morning too so I can hopefully see better if the line is darkening.


----------



## fossie

Raelynn - that is super exciting!! Fingers crossed, like mzhwd said, we need some BFP's around here so hoping yours is one of them. That is really, really promising that you're still getting positives! Is your beta on Wed?

mzhwd - I so know what you mean about draining the life out of you, I feel the same way. But my RE told me not to expect IUI#1 to take, so perhaps a #2 is a good idea for you? I only allotted myself 2 tries (financially and only bought 2 vials of DS), so maybe if you set your max tries ahead of time that will be helpful? Keep us posted on what you decide. And hey, if the witch hasn't shown, you're not out yet!

Savasanna - I'm sorry, but that's not 100% bad news though, right? You're not out-out yet!

AFM, I have not done a hpt again since positive Saturday and negative yesterday, but I still have not started, so I'm officially one day late. I'm feeling so discouraged after that negative yesterday, convinced that this was chemical (I read they can also delay your period). I went for my beta this morning at 7:45 and am waiting on the phone call. I seriously can't even concentrate on work waiting for this damn phone to ring! Haven't shed a single tear this weekend even during the roller coaster, but something tells me I will today whether the answer is good or bad...


----------



## Savasanna

No, it's not 100% bad news. But... I don't know.. maybe I'm just discouraged and jaded from all the months of bfns in the past. How are you supposed to expect anything different to happen?? I guess it's daunting that my temps are falling LITERALLY right in line with every. other. month. I feel like it's pretty clear what's happening here. 

We'll see what happens tomorrow. But if it continues to go down I'd say that'll be a clear sign that I'm out.

How are you doing with the waiting? I feel like I'd be going out of my mind! Fxx for you!!


----------



## fossie

Savasanna said:


> No, it's not 100% bad news. But... I don't know.. maybe I'm just discouraged and jaded from all the months of bfns in the past. How are you supposed to expect anything different to happen?? I guess it's daunting that my temps are falling LITERALLY right in line with every. other. month. I feel like it's pretty clear what's happening here.
> 
> We'll see what happens tomorrow. But if it continues to go down I'd say that'll be a clear sign that I'm out.
> 
> How are you doing with the waiting? I feel like I'd be going out of my mind! Fxx for you!!


I completely understand what you're saying. Although I'm not that far in on this journey, I know how it feels to want something so badly. And I'm sure that sometimes the "fingers crossed" and "stay positives" can even get old. So hopefully there's some solace in just knowing that every single woman on here understands. :)

I'm still losing my mind with this wait. They normally call by 5:00, so just a couple more hours. When I left the office around 8:00 this morning, the nurse said, "we'll call you in a couple hours with the results." Doesn't she know that I am crazy and obsessed and I hold on to those words?! It's been 7 hours! Lol!


----------



## madtowngirl

How exciting, rae! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

I'm sorry to hear of all the BFNs. The worst part about this stuff is the constant waiting. Waiting for o, waiting to trigger, waiting for appointments, waiting to test, waiting for AF....I'm not a patient lady!

AFM, I also haven't tested yet. I'm waiting for Wednesday, which is my "official" test date. I'm not feeling very hopeful, though. My bbs have been having twingy pain, which is one of my indicators that AF is on her way.


----------



## raelynn

Fossie - I'm with you, the wait is terrible! Hoping you get some surprise good news!

This is my 2nd IUI this round so the first try doesn't always work. I got pregnant on my first IUI last time but BFN on the first try this round. Sometimes it just takes a little while for everything to go perfectly in a cycle. I was also getting worried because we only have 1 more vial of donor sperm too and since we used the same donor for my daughter I was in a bit of a panic. So, hopefully this BFP sticks!


----------



## lusterleaf

Yeay Rae!! So happy for you!! Fingers crossed to those still in the 2ww and sorry about those who had BFN's. I have def been there multiple times and it just plain stinks.

I have to admit it is really nice not having to worry about making it to monitoring appointments and what day my IUI will fall on.

I bought some clearblue OPK's so I am going to start testing beginning tomorrow with a combo of IC OPK's. I also stocked up on IC pregnancy tests since I ran out last month. Hoping there is a miraculous way that I can get pregnant on my own!


----------



## fossie

Rae - your words are definitely encouraging to me. The doc called, BFN. I mean, I suspected that, but then started having hopeful thoughts since AF didn't show up. So on to #2 I go. This is my first ever BFN experience. I thought that I would be sad but really I'm just feeling angry right now! And it's easy for the thoughts about only having one vial of the donor I want left, or how expensive each IUI cycle is, etc... to just run rampant. So I probably just need to take some deep breaths and a warm bath and calm down.

They asked me about letrozole for my next cycle, like if I want to use it. I feel really torn. All of my testing came back so good, that I feel a little funny about taking meds that mess with hormone levels if my body is working fine, ya know? Do any of you have experience with letrozole and any feedback if so? The doc recommended half of the normal dosage for this 2nd cycle.


----------



## raelynn

Fossie - So sorry it was a BFN. I understand getting mad. Our first cycle was cancelled because they missed my ovulation and I was furious. Then mad the second cycle since everything was so perfect. I don't have experience with those meds but changing things can help. My last cycle was picture perfect, almost an exact copy of the cycle I got pregnant on last time around. I ovulated on my own, follicle measured the same and everything but still BFN. This time we changed it up completely. My lead follicle was on the left side this time which all my other cycles were on the right and I did the trigger shot which I never did before. So, I guess what I'm trying to get at is sometimes a change is all your body needs. I hope this next cycle is the one for you!


----------



## mzhwd

Raelynn I hope this is a sticky for you too

Sorry to hear about the BFN Fossie

Lusterleaf I wish that we could get a miraculous BFP on our own too, but I strongly doubt that's going to happen for me.


----------



## mzhwd

Raelynn, are you planning on testing again?


----------



## raelynn

Yes! LOL I can't stop POAS now. Still a line there this afternoon and it looks darker but who can know for sure on these ICs? I took a FRER this morning so I'll have something a bit clearer to compare with. I have one more FRER that I'll either take tomorrow morning or Wednesday then I'll need to buy some more.


----------



## raelynn

madtowngirl said:


> How exciting, rae! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of all the BFNs. The worst part about this stuff is the constant waiting. Waiting for o, waiting to trigger, waiting for appointments, waiting to test, waiting for AF....I'm not a patient lady!
> 
> AFM, I also haven't tested yet. I'm waiting for Wednesday, which is my "official" test date. I'm not feeling very hopeful, though. My bbs have been having twingy pain, which is one of my indicators that AF is on her way.

I can't believe I missed your post. Sorry! You have got some will pwer waiting until Wednesday. I always cave early. Do you have a beta Wednesday or just testing at home? Twingy pain bbs can be good! Mine aren't sore to the touch, just a bit achy all day. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news for you on Wednesday!


----------



## mzhwd

It would be awesome if you could hold out to Wednesday LOL You're line would definitely be darker then. At least you have some IC's to help with the POAS lol


----------



## Mhankins

Hello everyone!

I am new to this whole process and I have been reading all your post and decided to hopefully join in. My husband and I have been TTC for about 2 years but always new there was a chance we would not have biological children due to him having leukemia twice as a child. He did not save any sperm and he regrets it but that is another story. 

We have taken the first step and had our first Dr visit. We will be trying IUI with donor sperm but I was told I have a high prolactin level and was prescribed meds. Dr also wants me to use clomid when time comes.

I feel like we are kind of at a stand still due to money and what not but it is nice to read about others in a similar situation as us. No one I know has been through this before. 

Any advice is welcomed! Best wishes to you all!


----------



## raelynn

Mhankins - So sorry you're going through this to. Infertility is such a hard thing! We're using donor sperm too since my husband has azoospermia (cause unknown). We already have a daughter with donor sperm and now it looks like we're having another. It is tough but science can do amazing things to help us get our BFPs now. I also did clomid since I have PCOS and have trouble ovulating on my own. Have you already started a cycle or not yet? Good luck!


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies, I did my IUI back to back October 3/4. Hope this is it! Doctor wants to move me to IVF after and I'm so nervous about the whole thing.
We really need to see lots of BFPs here soon! Best of luck for all those still trying :)


----------



## Savasanna

Hello MHankins and Jaan! :flower:

Jaan - just out of curiosity, when you do back to back IUIs how do you time them with your +opk (if you use them). My doctor had me do one on the day of the + and one the next day.. but I'm thinking if I have to do this again I might want to do one the day after the + and one two days after it. The reason is I often don't have a temp spike until 4 days after my +opk. My doctor is telling me to rely on the opk and not the temp spike, and that it could be several days after ovulation that you actually see a temp spike.. but due to a few other events I'm starting to think my doctor might be viewing me as a "traditional" patient instead of looking at me from a "case to case" patient angle. If that makes sense.

Anyway.. both my wife and I were bumming pretty hard yesterday. We had a long talk and made a plan for next month, but then decided the time is coming where we're going to have to take a break to pay down some of the debt we've accrued. It's just getting to be too much. But - cross that bridge when we get to it. 

But then this morning I had a pretty decent temp spike. So now my hopes are way up in the clouds. It would be a damn miracle to get pregnant this cycle. whew.. 5 days till testing. Finger's crossed I make it till then!


----------



## fossie

Savasanna - ooohhh, that's promising!! Fingers crossed!! I totally understand the stress of the financial part. I'm in the same boat, it makes it hard not to play the "what if" game in your head and get panicked.

jaan - fingers crossed for you as well!

raelynn - really excited to see your beta results!!

mhankins - welcome! Are you going through an RE that will be doing full testing/monitoring? I just had my first ever IUI on 9/20 and got my confirmed BFN yesterday. So the few things I took away from this experience were:

- expected to be bloated and crampy the day of your IUI
- I used frozen donor sperm (.5mL) and the count was 15 million, my doc said you want to see at least 5 million (others have said 10 million)
- since you will be taking Clomid, I've heard it will create side effects that could be mistaken for pregnancy symptoms. But for what it's worth, either way, try not to symptom spot. I made myself so crazy with every little twinge and pinch and pull. It's probably impossible not to do it, but it will make you feel crazy if you google every single thing you're feeling
- if they give you a trigger shot, some women will test it out of their system so they know when they'll get a valid BFP. I did not trigger so there was no reason for me to, but I started testing _way_ early and I wouldn't recommend that either. I ended up getting a faint positive 14dpiui, only to start spotting and having a BFN 15dpiui, which was quite the emotional roller coaster. So in my opinion, I would say try not to test until the day your period is due

Hope that is helpful. Keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## Savasanna

YES to the symptom spotting advice. If this is your first month on clomid beware! Clomid can give you SEVERAL pregnancy symptoms! I was SO excited last month because I was convinced I was pregnant from all the symptoms. Clomid is cruel like that.


----------



## madtowngirl

raelynn said:


> I can't believe I missed your post. Sorry! You have got some will pwer waiting until Wednesday. I always cave early. Do you have a beta Wednesday or just testing at home? Twingy pain bbs can be good! Mine aren't sore to the touch, just a bit achy all day. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news for you on Wednesday!

Haha, my willpower is mainly in the form of not wanting to see the BFN. I'll do a test at home tomorrow morning, assuming I don't start spotting.


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you for all of the responses! I appreciate them a lot. I will definitely keep all of your advice in mind when the time comes. It has been a long hard...emotional roller coaster but I can imagine the wait after the procedure is one of the hardest parts.

There is more blood work required and a visit to a counselor ( any once else have to do this? I believe it is because we have to go the donor route) before we can proceed with the procedure. We are going to a fertility specialist. There is a lot of calling and tracking involved and it seems a little over whelming now. Do you guys use ovulation kits? The office sells them for $55 and that seems like a lot but looks like that might be about average? Any advice there?

I am a little worried how I will react to the clomid. I have heard many have had bad side effects from it, although some had none. I am not sure how things will play out but we are hoping to be able to try soon. Unfortunately, money plays a large part. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Mhankins

I also wanted to ask those who used donor sperm how you are dealing with it.

Are you open about it to family and friends or planning to keep it a secret? If you do not want to answer I understand. I would just like some opinions and thoughts from those in the same situation. Are parents and siblings know but we think that is as far as it will go.


----------



## raelynn

We had to see a counselor to use donor sperm as well. It was a pretty easy visit. They just help you talk through some of the issues and feelings that may be involved with using a donor like whether you will tell anyone, do you have any support, etc.

I had no side effects with clomid so it isn't always bad. Good luck!


----------



## fossie

mhankins - I did have to go to a counselor as well, however, my situation is a little different because I am taking the "single mom by choice" route so most of the session centered around how to explain to my child that they don't have a dad. And obviously for me, my friends, family and co-workers know that I don't have a man in my life so I've been very open with the fact that I'm using a donor. I would just go with what you're comfortable sharing. Outside of that, it's not really anyone's business. :)

I have been using an OPK, Clearblue Digital to be exact (the one that shows you 2 days of high fertility and then your 2 peak days), I think it was $39.99 at Target. The instructions tell you to test your first pee of the morning, but then I read a lot in these forums that you should test in the afternoon as well, which I recommend. For whatever reason, I almost missed my "peak" this last month because my first morning pee kept giving me low and then when I went in for my cd10 u/s and b/w, they realized I was going to surge the next morning. Ironically, when I tested midday after hearing that, it came up peak. So I will definitely be using it 2 times a day this go 'round.

I completely understand the money thing, but to me I feel better paying the price for the specialist because I feel like they are pretty spot on with all the testing/monitoring, etc. and that I have the best chance of conception with them. So hopefully, big picture, it will turn out to be cost effective and beneficial for you!


----------



## Savasanna

It can seem overwhelming but just try to take everything in stride. Step by step. I did not have to go to counseling but I've heard many do and this is common. I think it was overlooked for me 1. because I'm going through my ob, not an RE; and 2. because we're two women, so obviously we'd be using donor sperm of some sort. There is a whole process that we have to go through once I'm pregnant so that my wife can do a "pre-birth adoption". I dont' know much about that yet, but my friends went through it so I figure I'll just seek out their guidance once that time comes. 

I do use opks. I use clearblue digital, not advanced. That's the one that just gives you a smiley or no, not the one that flashes first like fossie mentioned. They're around 30-35 on amazon. 

I definitely had side effects from clomid but they were nothing unbearable. While I was taking it I was a little moody/emotional. I broke down in tears spiraling down the "I'm never going to get pregnant" rabbit hole randomly one day.. but I've done that while not on clomid as well. haha. That was my biggest side effect. Post ovulation though the clomid did make my breasts quite sore - which I wish I had known about ahead of time. Oh, and my wife says I'm still a little more on the edgy side than usual.. but sometimes I wonder if she's just blaming clomid every time I say something that annoys her. haha. In any event - I'd take it again and I'd 100% say it's worth a pregnancy. 

GL to you!


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - LOL I love it that you say your wife is blaming your moods on clomid. I swear I've been grouchier but that may just be me blaming my moods on meds as well :) Any news? Are your temps still up?

Madtown - Did you test today?

AFM - I went in for my beta this morning. I'm just waiting impatiently for the call with my results :)


----------



## Savasanna

Oh my gosh Raelynn!! I can't wait to hear your beta news!! 

And yea.. my wife was totally pmsing the other day and then saying that *I* was acting irrationally from clomid. Of course I couldn't say anything because she was on an hormonal spin and we all know how well we take it when someone calls out our PMS.. but I so badly wanted to yell "IT'S NOT ME THIS TIME!!!" Lordy lordy - I love being married to a woman (obviously) but the whole two hormone cycles thing can be tricky sometimes. 

My temp stepped down just a tad this morning, but is still on the high side of normal. Yesteray was exciting because it shot up to higher than "high normal" and today it's just high normal. I'm not disappointed necessarily. Just cautiously waiting to see what happens tomorrow. I will say that by 11dpo (the day I am today) last month my boobs had stopped being clomid sore, I had pretty strong menstrual cramping and my temp dropped significantly. 11dpo was the spend the day crying because the cycle failed day. And that's not the case today. It could be tomorrow.. but it's not today. AHHH! This tww is a killer. I SO want to test..


----------



## raelynn

Beta results are in: 167! Woohoo! I go back in on Friday to check progression. My first beta with my daughter was 166 and was taken a day later so good numbers!


----------



## lusterleaf

raelynn said:


> Beta results are in: 167! Woohoo! I go back in on Friday to check progression. My first beta with my daughter was 166 and was taken a day later so good numbers!

yeay congrats!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Raelynn! Brilliant!

Hey Luster! How are you doing? You and I have almost perfectly opposite cycles so you must be gearing up to o pretty soon, no?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies,


Congrats Rae!!!! Hopefully we can have more BFP'S to come. 

ATM I'm just waiting on AF. I'm sure she'll be here tomorrow on time as usual. Lol


----------



## Savasanna

MZ - why do you think AF is about to show? Your chart still looks good!


----------



## madtowngirl

I did test today, and as expected, BFN. I tried not to get my hopes up, but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## fossie

Aaaaggghh! Congrats, Rae! That is so exciting. So glad to see a BFP on here! :happydance:

Savasanna - you're situation is sounding promising, too! When are you planning on testing?

Madtowngirl - I'm sorry :/ Are you going straight into another cycle?

Mzhwd - keep hope alive until AF actually shows!

AFM, I go in tomorrow morning for cd3 b/w and u/s and decided to try letrozole for this cycle. If all goes to plan, I imagine my next IUI will be late next week, then get to start this damn 2ww thing all over again, lol!


----------



## raelynn

Mzhw - You never know! Hopefully AF stays away!

Madtown - I'm so sorry you got a negative. I was really hoping for you! Are you planning on doing another cycle?

fossie - Hoping the letrozole is the key this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## madtowngirl

I'd like to go straight into another cycle, but with AF not showing, I'm concerned that I didn't o on time. I'm worried that the trigger didn't work.


----------



## raelynn

Are you on any meds like progesterone? Some can delay AF. When did you take the trigger shot?


----------



## madtowngirl

No, I'm not on any meds. I took the trigger shot at 9 p.m. on 22Sep. Today is 14dpiui


----------



## raelynn

Weird. Maybe it is just a day late or something. Did you take and ovulation test or anything after the trigger?


----------



## Savasanna

Also, maybe you could speak with your doctor as don't some do one last monitoring appointments after your iui to confirm ovulation? I feel like I've read that from some ladies here. At the same time 14dpiui could still be within the range of normal AF time. I'm so sorry you got bfn - maybe you just have a late bfp coming your way?

AFM - My temp still didn't fall today!! :happydance: It stayed exactly where it was yesterday. I'm pretty happy with this, although I would've been happIER if it had stepped up a tiny bit. Haha - us ttc ladies, always looking for more! Really I'm just nervous to get hopeful and I want something CLEAR to hang my heart on - but my temp is usually declining by 12dpo. Oh man - these last few days are proving to be so nerve wracking! I'm testing on Sunday, provided AF doesn't show by then.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies so I'm out The Witch got me as scheduled lol. 

I doubt I'll be doing anymore iui's for the remainder of the year (which is only 2). I need to put more focus into work. I feel like I've been taking away from that with all of these appointments to keep up with. GL to everyone still waiting. I may check in from time to time. I hope that we all get our BFP soon.


----------



## Savasanna

So sorry to hear that, MZ. I hope this little break is what you need to refuel. GL to you!


----------



## raelynn

mzhwd - I'm so sorry AF came. I know what you mean about all these appointments taking so much time and attention. Hopefully the break is good for you and you can come back to it when you're ready.

Savasanna - So excited that your temps are still up! Keeping my fingers crossed for you on Sunday!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Rae! Hoping I can join you in the first tri soon!


----------



## beneathmywing

Savasanna -- loving your chart right now! temps stay up!!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Right?! And guess whose temp STILL didn't fall this morning!! I actually made my wife take her temperature after me - "just to make sure it's not stuck at 98.6" :haha:

Oh man - Sunday couldn't come sooner!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Savasanna said:


> Right?! And guess who's temp STILL didn't fall this morning!! I actually made my wife take her temperature after me - "just to make sure it's not stuck at 98.6" :haha:
> 
> Oh man - Sunday couldn't come sooner!!

Ahhhhh!!!!! Sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,

May I join?

I'm currently in my 2ww after having an IUI last week. I took Cloimd + trigger. I'm kind of nervous b/c I'm not having many SE/symptoms other than hot flashes. My last cycle on just Clomid I had acne, sore boobs, tiredness and headaches. This cycle I felt really emotional after trigger shot and nausea. I asked nurse and she said it was due to surge in hormones, idk. I'm starting to second guess everything :shrug: I go in for preg. bw next week.

On a another note, my temp dropped from 99.8 to 98.8, is that considered a big drop? 

Thank you for the responses!

Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## Savasanna

Hey Buttercup! Welcome over to this thread! 

How many dpo/dpiui are you? Everyone is different, but that would be considered a pretty substantial drop for me. Possibly an implantation dip?


----------



## Buttercup77

Savasanna said:


> Hey Buttercup! Welcome over to this thread!
> 
> How many dpo/dpiui are you? Everyone is different, but that would be considered a pretty substantial drop for me. Possibly an implantation dip?

Hi Savasanna! :)

I am 8dpi, I'm hoping its due to implantation dip; af is due around 19th or 20th. idk I guess I'll have to wait it out. I go in for bw on the 17th.


----------



## Buttercup77

Savasanna said:


> Hey Buttercup! Welcome over to this thread!
> 
> How many dpo/dpiui are you? Everyone is different, but that would be considered a pretty substantial drop for me. Possibly an implantation dip?

I'm sorry, I meant 99 to 98.8; not


----------



## fossie

Hi Ladies!

mzhwd - I'm sorry that you got a BFN, I know how disappointing it is. If this second IUI doesn't take, I'm with you on taking a break. I hope it gives you a good rest and you can start trying for your baby at the beginning of the year again!

Savasanna - I am so, so excited for you! It makes me laugh how much I look forward to seeing the results, fingers crossed for Sunday!!

Buttercup - welcome! Glad to have another person to root on a BFP for. :)

AFM - I went in for cd3 b/w and u/s yesterday morning, they said everything was a go for me to start on Femara/Letrozole. The doc prescribed me half of the normal dosage which makes me feel better because I'm so paranoid of having my cycle cxl'd!! So far no side effects but I'm sure that will change because I've only taken one pill so far! I didn't trigger last cycle so hoping that I won't have to again this cycle.

I also have a silly question... how do you ladies put your IUI information below your post? Did you add a "signature" to your profile?


----------



## Savasanna

Aw - Thanks, Fossie!! I feel the same way - I sometimes get a little jealous when I see BFP announcements (yes.. even on these boards :dohh:) UNLESS it's one of the ladies I'm in a thread with. I root extra hard for all of us ;) 

Yes, if you go to to 'User CP' (right above the post reply button on the top of the thread) and then go to 'edit signature' you can add your story in there. :)


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - Loving your temps! Hopefully Sunday will be bringing you good news!

Fossie - Glad everything is a go for you and that you get to start on a low dose of meds. I went through a cancelled cycle and wouldn't wish that frustration on anyone. Hoping the low dose is perfect for you!

Buttercup - Welcome. Hopefully it was an implantation temp dip and you're headed for your BFP!

AFM - I'm a bit worried now because my beta didn't double today. It went from 167 (14dpo) to 289 (16dpo). I have another on Monday but I'm sure I'll be spending the whole weekend worrying that my numbers aren't going to go up.


----------



## Savasanna

Hey hun,

If you use this calculator it says that your doubling time is 60 hours and that "normal" doubling time for you would be anywhere from 31-72 hours. I completely understand.. I'd worry too (it's what we do, after all) but this doesn't necessarily mean anything bad. Try to relax this weekend - I'm sure Monday will ease your fears. :) 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## raelynn

Thanks, Savasanna. That helps me a little. Of course I'll still worry but will try to relax a bit :)


----------



## Savasanna

Omgosh guys!!! Temps STILL up! Ahhhh!! One more day till testing!


----------



## beneathmywing

Savasanna said:


> Omgosh guys!!! Temps STILL up! Ahhhh!! One more day till testing!

yayayayayay!!!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Savasanna said:


> Omgosh guys!!! Temps STILL up! Ahhhh!! One more day till testing!

I don't know how you are not testing. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Savasanna

Haha - I ALMOST caved this morning. Test in hand, sitting in my bed prior to fmu with my wife and I just staring at each other all "what do we do?!??". But we decided to hold off until tomorrow as I have to work until 11 tonight and it would suck to have such a long day with a bfn lingering in the air. 

But the thought if temping tomorrow morning scares me a bit. It's kind of like taking a pregnancy test every morning.


----------



## fossie

Savasanna - that is so exciting! I was thinking the same thing as futurebabyg, lol! I have no idea how you've held out. Can't wait to log in tomorrow!

Rae - I would probably inevitably be worrying too because I think that's just what we do when we want our babies. But it's still increasing, and that's great! I believe you'll get great results this week. :)


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - So excited! I can't wait for you to test tomorrow! I definitely would have caved by now.

Fossie - Thanks! I know I'd be worrying no matter what about something or other. My tests seem to still be getting darker so hopefully the numbers just keep going up and it is just slow to mature or something.


----------



## Buttercup77

Savasanna said:


> Omgosh guys!!! Temps STILL up! Ahhhh!! One more day till testing!

Awesome!! Good luck tomorrow!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaan613

Savasanna - so sorry I never replied to you sooner. My doctor does back to back at 24 hours and 48 hours after the trigger shot. This time though, it was something like 26 hours and 43 hours after trigger shot.

:)


----------



## Savasanna

Temp drop. Bfn. Heartbroken. Crying. 

This is so hard - I feel so stupid.


----------



## fossie

Savasanna, I am so, so sorry. :( I am heartbroken for you, too. You should never say you feel stupid. Only those ttc can understand how it feels to want something so badly. And we all have to stay hopeful and positive, even when it results in one more dreaded bfn. So you can't let yourself feel stupid for having your hopes up. Take this day for yourself, cry and let it out. I understand your pain, and am giving you a big ol' virtual hug.


----------



## beneathmywing

Savasanna said:


> Temp drop. Bfn. Heartbroken. Crying.
> 
> This is so hard - I feel so stupid.

I'm so sorry, hun =( don't feel stupid!! stay positive :hugs: <3


----------



## madtowngirl

Savasanna said:


> Temp drop. Bfn. Heartbroken. Crying.
> 
> This is so hard - I feel so stupid.

I'm so sorry about your BFN. They're never easy. But you're not stupid. :hugs:


----------



## mirandala

Sending big love Sav


----------



## Piper183

Savasanna said:


> Temp drop. Bfn. Heartbroken. Crying.
> 
> This is so hard - I feel so stupid.

:hug:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Sorry Savasanna. I hope you can get on with your new cycle and have a surprise bfp at the end. You deserve it. We all do.


----------



## raelynn

Oh Savasanna, I'm so sorry. You are not stupid. I can't tell you how many tests I took and how much I squinted at those tests willing a line to be there on the cycles I got a BFN. I hope your BFP is on its way soon!


----------



## Savasanna

Hey everyone, thanks so much for all your support. Yesterday was sucky. But, as we always do, we're picking ourselves back up and getting ready for next try. Now I'm just waiting for AF to show (who is annoyingly late - still no sign of it) 

For all of you on clomid - what dose are you taking? My doc has me on 100mg but I'm wondering if that's too much? She doesn't monitor so I have no idea how my body is responding to this medication. Maybe I'm overstimming? Maybe it's thinning the uterine lining too much? I'm learning one of the annoying things about seeing my ob instead of an RE is that I don't feel as though I'm getting specialized care. Anyway - I'm wondering if, since I do ovulate on my own, maybe I should drop myself down to 50mg instead of 100 this month?


----------



## raelynn

I was on 50mg of clomid but I also have PCOS so it is very easy to overstimulate me. I do feel like with the RE it is nice to be able to see exactly how you are progressing during the cycle. Also, what cycle days do you take clomid because that can matter to. I've heard CD3-7 is typically used to produce multiple eggs while CD5-9 is used to produce a more mature single egg.


----------



## madtowngirl

I have previously done 50mg on Clomid, and last cycle I only got 1 mature follicle. This cycle, the doctor has me on 100mg to hopefully get more follicles. I have not been formally diagnosed, but I may also have mild PCOS. I think this is why RE's like to monitor you, because everyone responds differently. I realize that might not be an option for you, but it couldn't hurt to bring up your concerns of overstimulation with your OB.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I take 50 MG cd 3-7. I have had 3 follicules and this cycle two really large and she didn't measure the rest.


----------



## fossie

Hi Savasanna - glad to hear you are back on the up and up. :) So, my first IUI was unmedicated and I am completely ovulating on my own, but the RE did say if the first one didn't take, she would put me on 25mg of Femara/Letrozole (half the normal dosage) for IUI#2. Last month I only had one mature follicle so I'm really curious to see what the meds have done this cycle to my lining and follies. I go in for cd10 u/s on Thursday morning. I'm not sure of any diagnosis you've had, but 100mg seems high to me! And I know it's expensive, but is a RE an option for you?

Raelynn - been thinkin' about ya... did you go back in for another beta?

So who do we have going in for another IUI in the next couple weeks? And who is in the 2ww? It's hard to keep up! I've been o'ing on cd11 pretty regularly so I'm assuming my IUI will be Friday.


----------



## raelynn

fossie - So excited that you're going to have another IUI soon! I hope this is the one for you!

I've had three betas now 167, 289, and 804. I go in for another on Thursday but things are looking good.


----------



## Savasanna

That's great news, Raelynn! I'm so glad Friday's scare was just that!

Fossie - I've had zero diagnoses. Everything has come back 100% normal - which is why I'm wondering about the dosage levels. I'm planning on trying to call my doc today, but she's seriously impossible to get through to. Those call center folks are ruthless! I really wish I were seeing an RE at this point, I don't even know if there are any in my area. If this cycle ends up being a bust I think I'm going to make an in office appointment with my doc to try to figure out what to do now. Although I don't really know what other options I have. 

I'm also trying to debate whether I should start clomid today or tomorrow. I got my period around 10pm Monday night. It was lighter, but enough to use a tampon/pad for the overnight. Full (HEAVY - unusually heavy.. but I think that's from the clomid) flow my yesterday morning. So was CD1 Monday? Yesterday? I wish everything didn't have to be so confusing!


----------



## fossie

Yay Rae!! That is really exciting, so glad to hear!

Savasanna - that sounds like a really frustrating situation. I know my doc said she was putting me on low dosage because of the fact they everything tested normal with me, so that seems even more strange that your doc would prescribe double the dosage if you have no known issues. Anyhow, I hope you are able to get some answers, maybe they can schedule you for an in-person consultation with the doc. You'd think they'd realize what a big deal it is for all the women who are TTC! Seems like they take it too lightly sometimes. As for what cycle day, it seems like that was pretty late on Monday to call it day 1, but I don't know for sure... Last month I started full flow at 1:00 in the afternoon and the nurse said count that as Day 1, maybe someone else on here has better info.

madtowngirl - where are you in your cycle? Sounds like we might be close?


----------



## Savasanna

So I called my doctor. I find it so obnoxious that they get annoyed with people looking things up online. I mean, I get it - it must be frustrating for people to preach like they know more than you because they did a 20 minute google search while you studied and practiced for years. I get that. But I flat out say "admittedly most of my information is coming from google but...". So I'm trying to be respectful and NOT come off as a know it all and they STILL laugh at me and say "well reading things on the internet is never a good idea..". Excuse me?! This is only the biggest/most excited/most difficult/saddest/frustrating/joyous thing I've ever tried to do in my life - do you really think people are going to just sit back and not care?! It just makes me roll my eyes. This is my body - damn right I'm going to try to learn as much about it and what I'm putting it through that I can. And damn right I'm going to have questions. THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE THERE FOR!

Whew - venting session over! 

(Again, this isn't my doctor - this is the triage that I have to go through to get to my doctor)

Anyway.. she's going to get back to me.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks ladies. I'm hoping for more good numbers tomorrow!

Savasanna - My clinic said if you don't get full flow before 6pm then that doesn't count as day 1 so it sounds like yesterday was day 1 for you.


----------



## Savasanna

Excellent - everyone is pretty consistently telling me to count yesterday as one so I'm going with that. Thank you!!


----------



## FutureBabyG

Savasanna I had the same thing my af started at 3 pm. I called the following day as cd1 and started clomid cd 3 and it worked well for me. Go with your gut.


----------



## Amigone

Hi!

I'm Chandi. New here, but not new to TTC. I am a lesbian woman, and we have been together for nearly 11 years.

My wife and I TTC in 2008ish with a friend, but it never worked. I had a heck of a time finding my surge. In all those months, exactly one positive OPK was read. 

So, we saved and saved and saved and saved and now we have enough to buy frozen anonymous sperm and go to our clinic. We are working with the Regional Fertility Program in Calgary. They are wonderful.

We were supposed to TTC this spring but my appendix exploded and they found cancer. I had to pass a clear cat scan before they'd let us try, and I got good results at the end of September! I'm supposed to go every 6 months but my oncologist said that it can wait during pregnancy. So far, so good!

I am CD 4. 100mg clomid, this is day 2 of taking clomid. So far none of the side effects that I was told I would have are showing up which is nice. 

The plan is follicle tracking by ultrasound day 12, and trigger shot followed by an IUI. 

I feel better about doing it this way. Last time we tried, I felt like a failure. This time, my job is to take care of me and my body so that it can do what it needs to do. Getting me pregnant is the doctor's job, so I am going to try to not worry. But we all know how that goes and eventually I'm sure I'll be the one peeing on sticks 5 dpiui even though I'll still have the trigger shot in me 

Nice to meet you all. Back on the rollercoaster it is!


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome, Amigone! I'm one part of two ladies trying to concieve our first as well! I'm just about to start my third round of clomid/iui and have used sperm from both a cryobank as well as a known donor. This is such a crazy ride - fx it's a short one for you (at least this time around ;) ) !!


----------



## Amigone

Oh awesome! I hope it works, too. We have enough for 3 tries, and if not, I guess it's back to saving money up again. I'm in Canada, and most everything else is covered by our provincial insurance. Not this stuff. 

This is our first try using cryobank sperm. It shipped on my birthday last week so I'm taking that as a good omen! :D

I expected the clomid to make me crazy like everyone said it would, but so far so good. 

I am anxiously awaiting my tracking day - my appt is on the 23 for ultrasound. I dreamt that I had 4 follicles over 2cm so they canceled my cycle!! I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Savasanna

I didn't have many symptoms during my first round with clomid either, other than hot flashes. The second time was a bit of a doozy, however! Fx round three goes back to smooth sailing! 

I LOVE those little coincidences that make each try special. Last month we inseminated on our anniversary and I SO wanted it to take because of that story. Ah well, I'll take an October pregnancy too. :)


----------



## Amigone

I bet you will!

Where are you in your cycle now? Still taking the clomid? Waiting?


----------



## Savasanna

I'm CD2 (thanks again for the clarification, everyone!) - just picked up the clomid and will be starting it tomorrow. I'm not sure whether we'll be using fresh or frozen this month. We have a complicated relationship with our donor. He's in, he's out, he's in, he's out. It's frustrating (and inconsiderate, I'd add) but frozen is so expensive that we feel like we have no choice but to go the donor route when it's available.


----------



## Amigone

Awesome. Im 2 days ahead of you, but you know what to expect :)


----------



## fossie

Hi Ladies!

Savasanna - that is extremely frustrating what you're going through trying to get in touch with your doc. I get it that the people in the triage/call center deal with this everyday, but I hate how insensitive it can make them to this very *big deal* that is going on in each of our lives! Hopefully your doc got in touch with you.

Amigone - welcome! Like Savasanna said, this is quite the ride! But I really love having this group of women on here that all know and understand every single emotion that wells up (and there are millions, ha!) I, too, have a limited number of tries due to finances. My first IUI last month did not take and #2 is likely coming up on Friday. I only bought 2 vials of DS so there won't be any after this one. And he was my favorite. :/ So I just have to stay positive and believe that #2 is the magic one for me! Glad to have you here!


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies

I hope all is well. Fx'd for everyone. DH and I are going to switch insurance company's starting the 1st of the year and they cover infertility treatment. Hooray!!!! lol So the we're just going to try on our own for the next 2 cycles (technically 3, counting this cycle). Who knows maybe we'll get lucky. FX'd


----------



## Savasanna

Well, it looks like we're taking a month (hopefully only one) off. Our donor returned and said he's available for this month, and then turned around and said he's not. We decided we couldn't handle the back and forth any more so we're looking into a center here that banks sperm from known donors. It's fairly expensive, but a little cheaper than using a cryobank monthly. So we're going to go that route. Plus this will get me out of my OB office and in with a specialist. The down side is that it just takes time to become patients and for our donor to complete all the necessary bloodwork. We're hoping if we push forward with this now then it'll be ready to go by next month. At least this also means a break from clomid. (thankfully we found this out right before I was about to take my first dose!)

So, gl this month everyone! I'll still be around and will be checking in with you all!


----------



## fossie

Morning, Ladies!

mzhwd - fx'd that you can get a BFP trying the good ol' fashioned way. Keep us updated!

Savasanna - quite the roller coaster you've been on! It may be good to give your body a rest, and SO glad to hear you'll be seeing a specialist, I think that's great!

AFM - I had my cd10 u/s and b/w this morning. Uterine lining was 8mm, had 3 follies on my left ovary - 14, 17 & 18mm - and she said it looks like I'll likely ovulate on Sunday or Monday. So if the 14 doesn't catch up, at least I have 2! Waiting to hear back with b/w results and if they are going to have me trigger. I didn't realize that letrozole could slow down ovulation but she did mention that. Makes sense because I have been on point on cd11 until now. I was all geared up thinking I'd be having my IUI tomorrow, but Sunday would be ideal because I could lay around and not have to worry about work! :)

Question about the trigger, I know it's supposed to induce ovulation - if I ovulate on my own and they can tell when that's going to happen, do you know why they would prescribe it? Is it just so they will have a more accurate window of when exactly I will? Guess I could've asked the doc or nurse that question, lol!


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - honestly I think we were starting to spiral a little. As much as you never want to decide to take a month off, I'm actually feeling relieved. It's nice to have a plan and know that when this is done we will KNOW where next month's try is coming from, and that it's in our control. No stressing every month over the cost or a cryobank or relying on someone else's schedule. I'm feeling like this month will be a healthy break from all of this.

Fossie - two follies?! That's great news! What an exciting weekend you're gearing up to have! As for the trigger - I was told exactly what you're thinking and that sometimes they trigger to more accurately time the IUI to get it as close to the moment of ovulation as possible.


----------



## Amigone

Two follicles! Wooohooo!!!

Today's goal is to not fret that my first US isn't until the 23. That's CD12 and odds of me ovulating before that are slim to nil. Working on relaxation and stress reduction. 

I'm sorry that you have to sit this one out. Sometimes though, it is a nice reminder that there is life outside of TTC.


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - So sorry that you're having to go through all this with your donor. Hopefully it all gets figured out and next month will go smoothly!

fossie - I also ovulate on my own with clomid but the last cycle I did, we used the trigger shot to. I think it was to pinpoint ovulation and maybe to force the eggs to go before they were too large. I don't know if that is possible but I normally ovulate a 23 or 24mm follicle and we triggered at 19mm this time. It worked though so I guess they know what they're doing.

AFM - I got my last beta back today at 2328 so that is great! I get my first ultrasound in a week.


----------



## jaan613

Hi Everyone,
Hope everyone is doing well in their rounds, IUIs and 2wws. Hope AF stays far away from all of us!

I am 14dpIUI today and got a BFP last night! So super excited but very cautious too. I have miscarried before and I am so nervous. I go for a HCG Beta tomorrow - and I don't see my doctor for an ultrasound until October 30.

Since my IUI she has prescribed me with progesterone vaginal tablets (Utrogestan) 200 mg and has asked me to continue it for another two weeks when I called her this morning.

Best of luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## Savasanna

Yay! Congrats Jaan!!


----------



## fossie

Morning!

Jaan - congrats!!! I love seeing BFP's!

Rae - super exciting, love that beta! Keep us posted on your u/s! Thanks for the insight on the trigger.

amigone - have you been tracking your ovulation before this cycle?

AFM - got b/w results yesterday afternoon. They said if I don't get a peak reading on my OPK by Sunday morning, they will trigger me that morning. Apparently I would pick up the shot and take it to the office and they administer it for me. I guess that's better than having to muster up the courage to stick yourself, huh? Lol! So hopefully I get a peak tomorrow and I can skip the shot _and_ get the IUI on Sunday instead of a work day!


----------



## raelynn

jaan - Congrats! I'm on progesterone too but until 10 weeks.

fossie - Keeping my fingers crossed for an earlier IUI for you. Either way it'll be soon!


----------



## Savasanna

I LOVE the day or two before the IUI - so much excitement! Thinking of you this weekend!


----------



## Amigone

Congrats on the BFP!!!!


Fossie - No, not really. The first half of my cycle can vary by several days, but after I get the EWCM I am 95% chance going to start my period exactly 2 weeks later. My periods are usually 28-35 days, with very very few shorter than that. I would imagine I have nothing to worry about, but that's what I tend to do anyways so... 

So far so good on the clomid. No real side effects yet. This is CD6, day 4 of the clomid. Follicle tracking day 12 on the 23rd. I will do my best to not wish this week by.


----------



## jaan613

Thanks so much ladies. Had my first beta done today - 148 at 15dpiui.

Going to take it easy and remain hopeful!

Rae - what kind of progesterone are you taking? just curious. :)


----------



## fossie

Jaan - that's great!!

Savasanna - isn't is so funny how you're so excited leading up to the IUI and then it happens and you're like, "crap. now I have this 2 week wait thing to be deal with." Ha ha!

amigone - if your cycles are that long then it sounds like a cd12 u/s is right. I think it's pretty impossible not to worry about things during this process, but just gotta try not to.

AFM - I got my surge reading this morn! So I'm going in for my IUI tomorrow at 9:30. Let the insanity begin! I promised myself I would not test early this time, I think it's going to be tough to not...


----------



## Mhankins

Hi ladies! Just checking in with you all :).. it is getting closer to my first iui attempt. I believe we are going to try in novemeber. I am excited, nervous, hopeful and anxious. I know that 2ww is going to be tough! Just thought I would stop in and wish everyone well and good luck with your cycles!


----------



## raelynn

jaan - I'm on prometrium progesterone suppositories. your beta is great. my first beta this time was 146 at 14dpo and my first beta with my daughter was 147 at 15dpo so you're right there!

fossie - Good luck on your IUI!

mhankins - Glad things are moving along towards your IUI


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck, Fossie!! Thinking of you this weekend!


----------



## mirandala

Hi All!! 

I'm going to be doing an at home unmedicated IUI with frozen sperm in the next few days. I've done it once before and it was successful, but an ectopic pregnancy. I'm trying to decide whether I should do one IUI or two. Any thoughts?


----------



## Amigone

Hi everyone! Today is CD 8, and I am done my clomid. It was strange to not have to take it. 

We have quite the imagery going on. Clomid, in my body, allows my ovaries and fallopian tubes to produce beautiful Cinderella-esque ball gowns for the eggs to wear. They are gorgeous and attractive. 

The washing of the donor sperm will shine them up, and provite fancy suit jackets and top hats. Some of the fanciest of the sperm will even wear cummerbunds! 

This way, when they meet in my fallopian tubes/womb, it'll be instant attraction, and it will be impossible for pregnancy to not happen!

My roommate is an artist, I am hoping she will draw this out for me. 

Still waiting for the follicle tracking on Thursday. I hate waiting.


----------



## fossie

mhankins - I was definitely all of those things before my first one, too. I think you just have to experience it and handle it how you'll handle it. You can read on here a million times to not symptom spot or test early, etc. but you really just have to get through it in your own way. :)

mirandala - my RE told me that the difference in success rates with one insemination vs. two was so minimal that they do not even do back-to-back iui's. But if you are doing at-home and don't have the full monitoring (hence no costs incurred for office visits, etc.) it may not be a bad idea to do 2. Do you have a midwife do the IUI?

amigone - I love, love, love your imagery! Ha ha ha! It's perfect. Mine should be dancing right about now I think. ;) And yes, I hate waiting, too. It seriously feels like time slows down during this whole process.

afm - I had my IUI this morning. I had 19 mil post wash which was better than last month (15 mil)! It made me a little uneasy that the doctor had trouble getting the catheter into my uterus, kept having to adjust the speculum, so then I was all worried that something wasn't right! But I've actually been much more relaxed and calm overall this time around. I'm glad because that's my goal: to stay that way! Last IUI I was extremely bloated and crampy, today I've had zero side effects, outside of what feels like ovulation pains. Strange...


----------



## Amigone

I'm stressing big time, and I'm not sure why. Maybe it's the clomid - did anyone have side effects AFTER the pills were gone? Today was CD8 and I have been extra anxious and easily upset all day. Also, headache. Maybe it's just a bad day.

My psychologist said I need to relax because when our bodies are stressed, they will not conceive. They just say "now's not the time" and it won't happen. So I'm scared that because I can't relax for long enough that I won't get to have a baby. Which stresses me out more and means I can't relax. It's a nasty cycle. I'm in tears now just thinking about it. 

The sperm hasn't even gone in yet and I'm already so upset. Maybe I shouldn't even be doing this.


----------



## Savasanna

Amigone - yes, I had effects last the entire month, including the restlessness and irritability/moodiness. Clomid can be quite a trip. I'm sorry you're stressing so much though, I understand the nastiness of that cycle. Just try to breathe and be kind to yourself. 

Hey Mirandala! Welcome over to this thread! I've heard back to backs don't really increase the odds, however I find them more comforting as then I'm less likely to stress over the timing - especially when using frozen sperm. 

Glad to hear everything went well, fossie. Fx for you!


----------



## Piper183

mirandala said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I'm going to be doing an at home unmedicated IUI with frozen sperm in the next few days. I've done it once before and it was successful, but an ectopic pregnancy. I'm trying to decide whether I should do one IUI or two. Any thoughts?

I'm curious. How do you do the IUI at home?


----------



## mirandala

Thanks for your advice all :) I've picked up two vials of frozen sperm. I think I may only do one IUI, but if I have anxiety over the timing I'll do a vaginal insemination too. I agree with you, Sav, that it is more for comfort than anything. I really hope this cycle is successful as I probably won't be able to try again until Jan if this doesn't work. 

Piper- a midwife comes over to your home and does the insemination. I live in the San Francisco area and there are a lot of midwives here who do it. Last time I did it at 11:30pm and after she left I didn't get up, I just fell asleep for the night. It was really nice doing it in the stress free environment of my own bedroom, and my last insemination was successful.


----------



## Amigone

Thanks for the advice, Savasanna. I was in a dark spiraley place and struggling to pull myself out. Today I focused on self-care, and it was a better day.


----------



## lusterleaf

Hello all! I am just checking in again. I actually have some news. After my 4th failed IUI in September I did not start another cycle because I could not get to monitoring appointments. DH and I decided to try on our own (I used OPK's and followed Deanna's Plan- if you google it you can see what i'm talking about) and used the crinone I was using during my IUI cycles during my 2ww b/c I have a short LP. I have been testing on wondfos and have been getting squinters since 7dpo but I thought maybe I had a faulty batch. On the morning of 10dpo I woke up and I had bleeding, I was so upset and thought I was starting AF. I took a shower and it stopped, so I decided to put another crinone in just in case. After I got home from work I decided to use a FRER and lo and behold I got a clear line!! I can't believe it!! I'm really concerned that I bled so I put in another dose of crinone last night (usually I would take it 1x a day). I called up my RE office to come in this morning for beta bloodwork, we will see what happens. I also hope they let me continue the crinone 2x a day for peace of mind! Please let this stick!


----------



## raelynn

lusterleaf - Congrats! I'm so excited for you! I take progesterone suppositories twice a day so hopefully they let you stick with 2 as well. The bleeding could have been from implantation! Keeping my fingers crossed for your beta today!


----------



## Savasanna

LUSTER!!!! What incredible news!! Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I can't wait to hear what your beta comes back with!


----------



## lusterleaf

Thanks ladies!!! So my beta is 29 at 11dpo, I guess this is ok? And my progesterone level came back at 17, so the Nurse told me not to do the crinone 2x a day, just once a day.. I said that I was concerned that I was bleeding and she said that my level is high enough that the bleeding must have not been from low progesterone... but I am so nervous! I'm afraid that I may wake up tomorrow again with bleeding again :( I have to go back on Thursday for another beta check.


----------



## raelynn

29 sounds ok for such an early beta. I didn't get my first beta until 14 dpo. Really the numbers don't matter as long as they're going up! Congrats!


----------



## Savasanna

Ditto to what Raelynn said. Don't fret over that beta number - it's there. You're pregnant! Hopefully tomorrow's news will calm your fears. 

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## lusterleaf

Thank you!!! How are you ladies doing? It has been a while since I have been on here.


----------



## fossie

Hi Ladies!

Luster - that is soo exciting!! Congrats! Go figure, 4 cycles of monitoring and boom! BFP when you're trying on your own. :)

Rae - how are you feeling??

Today is 3dpiui for me. I'm trying not to worry but I just am after my experience on Sunday. The doc had a hard time getting the catheter into my uterus and then I had quite a bit of discharge after, so of course I'm thinking she didn't get it in and all the sperm leaked out!! Lol! I know they say that the IUI can loosen up CM, it's just that I didn't get that at all with my first one. So I'm sure I'm being overly paranoid. Anyhow, I am still overall feeling much more calm this time around, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## fossie

amigone - is your u/s tomorrow??


----------



## raelynn

Fossie - I wouldn't worry about it (I know, easier said than done!) but discharge is normal after an IUI. Mine had some trouble with the catheter too. She had me cough during it so she could readjust the speculum. But hey, it worked!

I'm not feeling too well. Morning sickness is kicking my butt. I'm nauseous all day and it is making me feel miserable. I know it is good because it means my hormone levels must still be high but man is it a killer. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## fossie

Rae - that's a bummer! Were you sick like that with your first one? But that's exciting about your u/s today! What is it that they look at this early? Is there a heartbeat?


----------



## raelynn

I had some morning sickness with my first but it was mostly just throwing up not the all day nausea. Today has been better though. They look to see the sac and the yolk sac and possibly a heartbeat. Just basically making sure everything is growing and is in the right place. Everything was good with our little blob today.


----------



## lusterleaf

Fossie, thank you and good luck! I also had discharge after IUI, totally normal

Raelynn, hope you feel better and glad that your sono went well!


----------



## Amigone

Yes, Fossie, this morning was my ultrasound! CD12!

My doctor found one follicle that was 17mm already in my right ovary, and two that were 13mm in my left. She told me to take my HCG trigger at 23:59 tomorrow night, and then they will inseminate about 1:30 in the afternoon on Sunday the 26th!


----------



## Savasanna

Luster - let us know when you get your beta from today back!


----------



## Savasanna

Amigone! So exciting!! Big weekend for you!


----------



## Amigone

Very big weekend. I'm hesitant to jump back on this rollercoaster again, but here goes nothing!


----------



## lusterleaf

Amigone said:


> Very big weekend. I'm hesitant to jump back on this rollercoaster again, but here goes nothing!

Good luck!!!


----------



## lusterleaf

So update with Beta #2 at 13dpo- went up to 136 (was 29 at 11dpo) so it more than quadrupled! I can't believe it. Progesterone is at 21 now so I will continue the crinone 1x a day. I don't go in for my first sono until Nov 4th (since I have to wait until I'm at least over 5 weeks) so this wait is going to kill me!


----------



## Savasanna

YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

:dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## raelynn

lusterleaf - Congrats!! So glad your beta was good. I have our second scan on Nov 3 so we'll be pretty close on that.


----------



## fossie

luster - that is great news about your beta!!

rae - your little blob, lol! Cute! Glad to hear that all is well (outside of the nausea).

amigone - that's so exciting! And you'll be exactly one week behind me! :D


----------



## Amigone

My ovaries have been served their eviction notice via trigger shot - 24-36 hours to shape up and ship out! I am hoping that at least two of the three ripen and come to meet their spermie friends. I know we'll never know, but I'm big on visualizations.


----------



## Savasanna

How'd everything go yesterday?


----------



## fossie

Hey ladies!

amigone - your imagery cracks me up! Love it! Did you get your IUI yesterday?

luster - that's awesome news! Is that wait for the sono as bad as the 2ww? Or easier because at least you know you're pregnant?!

afm - Today is 8dpiui. I haven't felt a whole lot of anything outside of sore boobs, but now that I am about a week away from AF, that's pretty normal. I swear I felt more last month! Oh well, time will tell. I've promised I won't test until Saturday, which will be 13dpiui.


----------



## lusterleaf

fossie- I guess it is even more nerve wracking because I just want to be able to see that everything is developing normally! Although when I go in I'll be 5.5 weeks so they'll probably only really be able to see a sac and fetal pole at this point. On a side note, I didn't have any symptoms whatsoever (besides bleeding briefly at 10dpo) so hoping you get a BFP soon!

Rae good luck at your sono!!


----------



## raelynn

fossie - Same here. I didn't have any real symptoms until closer to test day. Even then, nothing major, I just had a feeling of my uterus being bloated or full when I laid on my stomach. Last pregnancy my only real symptom was that I was super thirsty and a little crampy at 10dpIUI. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Amigone - Hoping everything went well with your IUI! Good luck and hopefully the TWW flies by!


----------



## Amigone

My IUI hurt a lot. I have a curved cervix. Probably why my HSG hurt too - trying to put a straight catheter into a curved cervix isn't very nice. I cramped for about six hours. My wife and I went to the mall to distract myself.

Years ago in 2008, we made a joke when we were trying to conceive - we called our unconcieved baby Nemo and I had to take my prenatal vitamin so that this Nemo doesn't have a bad fin. At the mall, I saw a DVD of finding nemo and my eyes filled up with tears.

Because we have been wanting a baby for SO LONG, and had to wait to save money, having one has been very abstract. It became VERY very real and overwhelming while in the IUI room. I cried most of the procedure, not because of pain, but because it was so very real. This could very well be it!

My clinic says that test day is 18dpiui, so I am going to test on the 13 of November if I miss my period. That is due on or around the 9th. I am keeping busy with work and school and life, in the meantime, while trying to be very hopeful and realistic.


----------



## Savasanna

Awww - :hugs: that's such a sweet story, Amigone. I completely understand what you're saying. Because conceiving has been so difficult the idea of having a baby has become very abstract. Every now and then we drift too close to the "it might really happen" or, even worse, "what if it never happens" line and the emotions can ben intense! Fx this is it for you and your ttc journey is almost over.


----------



## fossie

amigone - this time my IUI was pretty painful, too. The doctor kept having to re-adjust the speculum, it felt like it was pinching me. It hurt! And caused some spotting. I so understand your emotion, you will find your Nemo. ;) Keep us posted, sounds like you have a good plan of staying busy. 

Well, today is 10dpiui, and as hard as I tried, I couldn't wait any longer to test. 2 FRER's and 1 Clear Blue Digital that says 'pregnant'! Aaagghhh! I'm kind of in shock. I don't have my beta until Sunday so I know I'm going to test every day until then, lol! I can't believe it! I tested late last night and got a faint positive, this morning the line was slightly darker, then CBD after work with the positive. :D


----------



## raelynn

Oh my gosh fossie!!! Congrats! Sooo excited for you. I got my bfp 10dpiui too and I kept testing even after my beta :)


----------



## fossie

Thanks, Rae!! Yeah I tested again this morning, FRER and CBD, still positive! The line is definitely getting darker. Keeping fingers crossed that this Lil' Bean sticks around. May try to see if I can get my beta sooner than Sunday.

How are you feeling? Still the nausea? I guess it takes awhile for that to subside...


----------



## raelynn

Its been better but I moved on to full blown morning sickness. Can't keep most meals down. It has been a little better the last couple days. I kept dinner down last night. If it is anything like last pregnancy it will go away around 13 weeks. Feels like forever away now though.

So glad your lines are getting darker. How exciting!


----------



## fossie

Oh man, that doesn't sound fun at all. :/ Hurry up 13 weeks, haha! 

I decided to call and get my beta moved up to tomorrow morning. I know I'm pregnant, I just want to hear the numbers! :)


----------



## raelynn

Good luck on your beta!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Fossie! What wonderful news!


----------



## Mhankins

How exciting!


----------



## fossie

Just got the call, beta is 114 with progesterone at 45! I can't believe it! I feel like it's still not really sinking in. Go back Monday for my second check.

I'm hoping this post is what we'll be seeing from you very soon Savasanna and mhankins!! How are things going for both of you?


----------



## Mhankins

Aw thanks fossie! I am actually waiting for my cycle to start, any day now..of course exciting and nerve racking haha. For some reason I have been worrying about when to say the first day of my cycle actually is, something it starts late at night but isnt much, sorry for the tmi! I Came across a few questions thought I would ask you guys..

How long is the iui procedure? I was thinking it was it was just a few minutes with possibly laying around for a few more minutes, however, read some where the other day about a couple hours?

My other one is do your RE's have you go in 10 days after your cycle starts? What are they checking for? I'm sure I was told what for but I do not remember and I'm too lazy at this moment to look through my folder haha.. just wondering..

I know too that one I go through everything it will be so much clearer! haha...waiting waiting lol


----------



## raelynn

Fossie - Congrats on the great beta!

Mhankins - My IUI procedure was only a few minutes and then they had me lay there for about 10 min afterwards. The longest part was the waiting to be called in. Your day 10 may be what my day 12 was. If so, it was just to check the progress of your follicles and lining. I was always told that if full flow didn't start until after 6pm, count the next day as day 1 so if you had a late start, day 1 was probably the next day. Good luck!


----------



## Mhankins

So would that be an ultrasound? I sound/feel clueless but I feel with everything that was discussed and the excitement of starting this process I missed a few important steps haha... I appreciate all of your guys help so much, it definitely makes me feel like I am not alone!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, Fossie! I hope so too!

I'm doing.. ok. It's been a hard month but my appointment with my new doctor is next Thursday so I'm almost there! I"m reeeeaally hoping that they'll be able to get my donor in shortly thereafter so we can start trying again in November. 

Mhankins - The washing/thawing of fresh/frozen sperm takes about 30 minutes, the procedure was maybe 3 minutes, (mayb). and then they have you lay on your back for around 10 minutes. Car door to car door was a little over an hour. 

And yes, that's a monitoring ultrasound. They're measuring the size of your follie(s) in order to time either your trigger shot or the IUI. Monitoring is common with REs, but not necessary. Both my IUIs have been unmonitored. I'm not sure what my next doctor will recommend. 

Lastly, I was also told that if your period begins after six, even if it's heavy enough to warrent a tampon, you count the next day as CD1. 

Hope all this helps! 

Now.. c'mmmooonnnn next Thursday! :haha:


----------



## fossie

Thanks, Rae!

mhankins - yes, they draw blood and do an ultrasound. Mine was on day 10 as well. So like Raelynn said, they want to make sure the uterine lining is measuring properly (I think over 6mm? but not 100% sure) and they want to check how many mature follicles you have. I can't remember, are you doing a medicated cycle? Like taking clomid or femara? My RE really doesn't want to see more than 3 mature follicles. I can't remember what the measurement is to make them "mature" but high teens or around 20 is what they were looking for with me. With the bloodwork I think they measure estrogen and estradiol, which gives them an idea of when you are going to ovulate. My doc sent me home with a prescription for the trigger shot (that induces ovulation) but I ended up not having to use it once they got my bloodwork results back.

I'm sure this all sounds confusing! Hopefully one try will be all you need, but if you need a second, you'll be an expert by then! ;)


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you! That was all a lot of help! I would love to be so lucky and only need one cycle, wish we all could be! They are having me take clomid to better my chances, it shall be interesting how I react to that seeing how so many have had different experiences. I also had a high prolactin level but with medication it dropped a lot so that should help with my chances as well. Other than that I have no known fertility issues. We are using a donor because cancer treatment for my husband caused him to be sterile. 

Savasanna I can so relate to waiting for that appointment! Hope it passes by quickly for you!


----------



## Amigone

fossie, you are a baby-making superstar!! Congrats!

Today is my day 5 past IUI, CD20. I wonder why test day is so far away, on the 13th of November. Maybe to prevent us from seeing chemical pregnancies and having hope dashed away. I promised my wife I wouldn't test a day before that. My period is due on the 9th. I guess I just keep waiting and hoping!


----------



## raelynn

Mhankins - We used donor sperm as well since my hubby is also sterile (we don't know why). At our clinic, you call ahead to have them put the sperm in an incubator so we didn't have any added waiting time. I think they were looking for follicles at 19mm or larger before I triggered. I did a both a cycle with no trigger shot and one with a trigger shot so it can go either way depending on your body.

Savasanna - I hope everything gets sorted out with your donor so you don't have to wait any longer!

Amigone - Good for you with waiting to test! I caved early, plus I was testing out my trigger shot too. I think they put the test day so far out because some people don't see a BFP until later anyway, plus chemical pregnancies like you mentioned, and also wanting the trigger shot to be gone for those who take one. It certainly feels like a very long wait.


----------



## Mhankins

We are looking into the ordering process now. Did you have any trouble deciding on a donor? My husband seems fine with the whole idea, we did know it was a possibility for a while, but still. I am hoping he isn't hiding anything. We did go to the counselor and he was very open and that helped.. this is just me wondering haha.


----------



## raelynn

It took us a little while to pick a donor. At first we were looking for similar personalities but since our kids will pick up on hubby's personality, we just went for looks similar to hubby (hair, eyes, skin, height), blood type, and CMV status since I'm CMV negative. Once we ordered it, it was no problem. They ask when you need to have it ship by/arrive by and we always shipped several days early and our clinic stored it for us until IUI day. 

Something else to consider is how much to order. We originally only ordered two vials but once we got pregnant, we ordered two more since we want siblings to be by the same donor. It worked out but looking back, we should have ordered more and just kept them at the cryobank (the cryobank we use will allow you to return unused vials for 50% price as long as they store them for you) I wish we had had more vials because our donor is now inactive and sold out and we only have 1 vial left so had I not gotten pregnant this round we could have been looking at having to choose a different donor for our second child. Just something to consider if you're planning on having more than one child and want to use the same donor.


----------



## Mhankins

I am cmv negative also.. Prior to knowing we had a donor picked out that I thought looked a lot like my hubby. However, he is cmv+ so we had to begin looking again. We decided to use someone that had the same qualities and features but doesn't really look like my husband. That probably makes no sense haha! We were planning on order a couple vials but are hoping we don't have to use them all right away :)


----------



## fossie

Hey ladies!

Savasanna - I feel like you switching doctors and going to a specialist is a big positive, and will lead to a big fat positive! ;) Thursday will be here before you know it!

amigone - how are you feeling? 

mhankins - choosing a donor was fairly difficult for me. I had a couple of specifics that I really wanted physically, but definitely wanted to balance it with character traits. I had my heart set on a donor before I was tested for CMV. He is positive and it turns out I am negative, but I spoke with my doctor about it because I was really conflicted. They are required to advise against it, but I did a lot of reading and research and decided on my own to go forward anyway. My doctor did also tell me that she had not personally seen a reported case of a woman/baby contracting it when a negative mother used a positive donor. Not saying I recommend that, it's just what I decided to do. :) And I definitely second what Rae said about considering the quantity. I, of course, was trying to be very cognizant of costs so I only ordered 2 vials. Thank goodness this second one took, but now I've gone back online and he doesn't have any more IUI vials available in case I decide to have a baby in the future. I'm kind of bummed about that and may see if I can be put on a waiting list if anymore vials become available. So if you know you'll want another baby eventually, not a bad idea to invest now.


----------



## fossie

Rae or Luster - I meant to ask, do you experience cramping regularly? I've had a fair amount of cramping and it's kind of freaking me out. I've read online that I really shouldn't worry unless the cramps are severe and/or include bleeding, but it's hard not to worry. I've never been pregnant so I'm totally in the dark on what to expect! Tuesday I will be 4 weeks, I wonder if it happens throughout the whole pregnancy?


----------



## raelynn

Cramps are completely normal. It is just your uterus stretching and making room for baby. I get them now and then, especially if I stretch weird or stand up fast. They're probably still there but since morning sickness has set in I feel like my focus is more on how my stomach is feeling rather than the cramping. I feel like I had more with my first too.


----------



## Mhankins

Started my cycle today, feels like were getting the ball rolling but it is still a waiting game haha..They need to call me back to schedule a HSG, anyone else have this? We also need to go over the ordering process with them, apparently they do the ordering. We were going to order a couple vials and with any luck we can store the unused ones for a later date.

Fossie we had the same situation as yours but decided to pick another donor similar that was CMV-. You said your donor no longer has any IUI left. Is ICI an option? Our doctor said that if IUI wasn't available they can use ICI and wash it themselves which is a $100 fee but it evens out to the price of an IUI vial. At least with the bank (fairfax) we are using. Maybe that is an option for you as well? This is what we have to do because our donor doesn't have any IUI vials either. 

I just wanted to say too that I am so excited to see your guys pregnancy talks :) it makes me excited for you guys and I can only hope that I join you soon, that we all join you soon.:)


----------



## Savasanna

I did the ICI instead of IUI route once because my cryobank (Pacific Reproductive) called me the DAY OF shipping to tell me that my donor was out of IUI vials. They said the same thing - just have your obgyn wash the ICI vial and you'll be good to go. I even double checked with my obgyn and the call center people supposedly spoke with my doctor who endorsed this plan. .... And then I showed up for the IUIs and my doctor was all "why did you order the ICI? That was a terrible idea and not one to do again". I don't know whether they have an inferior process to wash the machine but they said they 'lost some" in the washing process. 

However - I've had so many mixed messages from that office that I don't know who to believe anymore.. Just thought I'd throw my story out there for whatever it's worth. 

___

You guys are SO sweet. This month has been trying and to see that you all took the time to send such positive thoughts my way is really touching. I know it may sound silly - but it really made me feel better this morning. Thank you! I'm glad you've stuck around!

I agree with Mhanks and can't WAIT to join you. 

Mhankins - Picking a donor is such a weird/funny process. We spent like a month choosing ours and looked at almost every picture from every Italian donor (my wife is Italian) that we could find before finally picking one. Then once we found out that he was out of IUI vials we thought we were going to have to pick a new one. That one we picked in about 10 minutes. Found one - bought the pic - looks good enough - ok. Done deal. We never ended up using him as my brother-in-law is tentatively back in the picture (I still think he may flake out on us.. jury's still out on that one) but at least we have one picked out. 

Good luck with your cycle! So you're looking at an IUI probably somewhere around the 17th or so? If we can get everything in order in time I might be about a week behind you!


----------



## fossie

Raelynn - thank you, that makes me feel better! It's so hard not to be paranoid about every little thing!

mhankins - that's exciting that you're on cd1, it'll all happen fast now! I did have an HSG and it was pretty darn uncomfortable. I just closed my eyes and took deep breaths and prayed that it would be over soon, ha! They told me to take 4 ibuprofen an hour before the procedure to help with the discomfort.

The only vials my donor has left available are ART vials, which I'm pretty sure are for IVF only, the count is really low. So if ICI does come available, I would definitely consider it. I'm really hoping that more IUI ones come available!

Savasanna - fingers crossed that everything comes together for you this month! It's funny, when I was younger and not even thinking about TTC, pregnancy seemed like such a no-brainer, easy thing. Now I completely understand the small window of opportunity and how _every_ month matters! So I get how you're feeling. But sounds like everything is shifting in the right direction.


----------



## raelynn

mhankins - My clinic said the same. They wash the sample themselves no matter what so we could order whatever type was available. Unfortunately, our donor must have stopped donating all together because he is sold out and inactive (we also used Fairfax) But it all worked out assuming this pregnancy goes to term.

Savasanna - That is so strange that your clinic got upset for you ordering a different wash type. I guess they don't all handle them the same. Hoping your donor situation works out!

fossie - Glad to help! There is so much to worry about, every new stage comes with new worries I feel. And it never ends, even after baby is here.

AFM - I had my second scan today. Baby is measuring right on target and we saw a heartbeat measuring 168bpm. I got discharged from the fertility specialist today since we'll be away when my 3rd and final scan would have been. I have to call my OB now to schedule an appointment.


----------



## Mhankins

Yea I would say around then. I am really nervous for the HSG, which has been schedule for Monday in the afternoon. I just feel like it is going to hurt. Maybe because I was told several times they recommend taking 600mg of ibuprofen and hour before... at least it seems like a one time thing. 

Savasanna I hope everything falls in place for you guys and this will be our month! Woo! Hehe

Fossie I am sure I will be the same way as you and be worried about every little thing. I think because of what we need to do to get to that point makes up more sensitive to things other people wouldn't normally think about.


----------



## raelynn

My HSG wasn't very painful. For me, it was just a little more uncomfortable than a pap smear. I had some mild cramping afterwards but nothing terrible. Hopefully yours will be like mine! I did take the ibuprofen ahead of time too.


----------



## Mhankins

I hope so too! Thanks for the comforting words :)


----------



## fossie

Rae- that's great about your scan!! It's gotta be amazing to hear your baby's heartbeat for the first time. How many weeks along are you now?

I got my second beta yesterday, it's 577 which seems a little high for 15dpo/iui, but I've read enough about all women being different and not to read too far into those numbers. Go back in Thursday morning, she said they'll likely do 2 more betas before scheduling my first u/s.

Excited to be on this journey with all of you ladies! :)


----------



## Mhankins

So exciting! :)


----------



## Savasanna

ohhhhh, Fossie.. High beta = twins??


----------



## Savasanna

My update - I just heard from our donor and he thinks he'll be available to visit the 19 - 21st. As long as my clinic has an available appointment on those days we should be all set for a November try!


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - Great news!

Fossie - I'm going to be 8 weeks on Wednesday. I had 4 betas before my first ultrasound too. Then I would have had 3 ultrasounds with the fertility clinic but we have a trip scheduled that interferes with the last ultrasound so they discharged me early since they're not allowed to keep you after 10 weeks.


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- That's great news! Hope it all works out!


----------



## lusterleaf

Forgive me since I haven't checked in a few days...

Savasanna great news! Hoping November is your month.

Fossie so glad to hear about your BFP! I also had high betas with my first. My first beta was in the 300's and second in the 500's but there was only one baby in there! I also did 3 betas because they weren't doubling and I was a nervous wreck, but all turned out okay.

Rae that must have been wonderful to hear the HB.

So I had my first scan today at 5w4d and saw a yolk sac... I go back next Wednesday to hopefully see a heartbeat!!


----------



## Mhankins

Sounds very exciting Lusterleaf!


----------



## raelynn

Congrats lusterleaf. That is pretty much exactly how my first scan went. Just this tiny little blob of a yolk sac on the side :)


----------



## Savasanna

Awesome, luster! You must be so excited for your heartbeat appointment!


----------



## Mhankins

Good evening ladies!

I am supposed to start taking Clomid today.. I decided I will take it at night with the hopes that I will sleep through any side effects. I read some people had them a week after taking it so it may not even matter.. Anyway.. I feel like I am very emotional today and I haven't even taken it yet.. darn hormones haha..

I was thinking about this earlier and thought I would share with you guys...
Our insurance doesn't cover much and none of the treatments, I don't know your situations but I am throwing this out there because it has helped me. In the beginning of our process my prolactin level was high and they prescribed me a medication.. which was going to cost us $141 for a month supply.. I researched a little and came across a website called goodrx. It tells you where in your area you can get whatever prescription and for how much. I was filling mine at Sam's club but this site offered a "coupon" to take in and it would bring the price down to $37! Over $100 in savings. I was a little unsure about it but we took it into Sam's and it worked! I felt like I was doing something wrong but was totally excited that it worked! Now when I go in for the refill it is automatically that price.. 

I am sorry this is a long post but I thought maybe someone on here could use the help and thought I'd share.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks for that info Mhankins! My insurance doesn't cover any of my treatments either. :( I'll check out that website though!

And yes, some side effects of clomid primarily occured while I was taking it, but some lasted for most of the cycle and DEFINITELY during the tww. If you didn't know, clomid mimicks pregnancy symptoms so, as much as you can, DON'T symptom spot while taking it. I was sure I was pregnant that first cycle and was pretty bummed/felt fooled when it turned out I wasn't. 

Intake appointment today!!


----------



## Mhankins

Yeah I have heard that too. I am going to do my best to not think about it.. HA. So far I haven't noticed anything different since taking the clomid...but that was just last night.. However, I COULD NOT sleep last night. My mind would not stop thinking no matter how much I tried.. Stupid stuff to like singing a song in my head lol. I even tried to count to make me go to sleep and I found myself stopping and wandering off thinking of something else.. lol...

Good luck at your appointment! Very exciting! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## fossie

mhankins & Savasanna - excited for both of you! Fx'd November is your month!

luster - that makes me feel better that your betas were so high, too, and you had a singleton. As much as I know twins would be a blessing, I think one baby would be plenty for me to handle, haha!

mhankins - I took half the normal dosage of femara/letrozole (25mg) and experienced very few side effects. I think the trouble sleeping is part of this whole process! Same thing happened to me last night and now I am sooo tired today!


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna how did your appointment go today?


----------



## beneathmywing

Savasanna said:


> Thanks for that info Mhankins! My insurance doesn't cover any of my treatments either. :( I'll check out that website though!
> 
> And yes, some side effects of clomid primarily occured while I was taking it, but some lasted for most of the cycle and DEFINITELY during the tww. If you didn't know, clomid mimicks pregnancy symptoms so, as much as you can, DON'T symptom spot while taking it. I was sure I was pregnant that first cycle and was pretty bummed/felt fooled when it turned out I wasn't.
> 
> Intake appointment today!!


Cant wait to hear about your appointment, hun!.


----------



## Savasanna

It was... ok. I left feeling pretty bummed, honestly. I think I was expecting to go there and leave feeling like this was going to be the miracle doctor who would make me pregnant like yesterday. haha. Sadly, there is no miracle doctor, or drug, or anything - just have to keep on trying. 

He was good though. Nice, compassionate, realist. He obviously deals with people ttc often, which was a nice change of pace from my obgyn. He said all the right things and, more importantly, DIDN'T say all the wrong things. 

He doesn't think we'll be able to have all the ducks in a row in time for a November try, which is sad. He did say it might be a good sign that I've been pregnant before.. but at the same time people with fertility problems sometimes CAN get pregnant so just because it happened once does not mean it's going to happen again.. at least any time soon. We spoke a lot about IVF, which made me nervous. I don't think I could ever afford that but he basically said that no one thinks they can ever afford it and that at a certain point it becomes wasteful NOT to do IVF. He said he wants to try three more IUIs and then revisit the IVF conversation. 

So.. yea.. I guess it was ok. I'm going back in for blood work on Monday and then the next step will be to make an intake appointment for our donor. After all the paperwork is cleared on thier side they can make the appointments where he gets all his blood work done and makes the donation. I guess we're just back to sitting tight until that happens.


----------



## Mhankins

I am sorry you came out bummed but all together it sounded like it went well. I am sorry that you may not be able to try this month :(. I am really hoping this all works out for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

Savasanna -- I'm sorry you didn't leave the appointment feeling a little better. There definitely is no touch thing as a miracle doctor -- but if you end up finding one somehow, I need his/her info ASAP! lol 

Sorry you won't be able to try this month, though. I know how hard the waiting is and how every moment not trying feels like a wasted moment =( Luckily, time usually goes by pretty fast and next month will be here soon! I really pray that the next 1-3 IUI's work and you do not have to go into IVF. Fx for you hun!


----------



## Want1Too

Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind if I join your conversation. I don't post a lot but when read through most of the previous post I could not just read and run. First I want to say:

Raelynn/Lusterleaf /fossie- congratulations! :baby:

Savasanna - I am sorry to hear that you have to wait. Stay positive love! :hugs:

Mhankins - Nov is *OUR *month!! :thumbup:

My DH and I have been trying now for over 2years and about 6 months ago we were referred to RE. I have had HSG, SONO, surgery to remove polyp, min endo and cyst. The doctor gave us options and my DH and I decided medicated IUI w/ monitoring. I was taking follistim (75 dose), then low dose HCG was added (2days) + trigger (250 dose), and 2 IUI (last Friday and Saturday). My DH had 20 million sperm both times and we had all 40 million injected. I am currently in 2ww. I refuse to do HPT. I have my next appointment on Nov 14th. We are hoping and praying for a :bfp:

Good Luck to everyone still trying and hoping for that BFP. :dust:

Good Luck and congrats to everyone that currently have their BFPs.

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Mhankins

Hello want1too!

Yes THIS IS OUR MONTH!... I still have to wait for my tww but in the mean time fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Mhankins

Good morning ladies!

So, yesterday my hubby and I were out shopping and I decided to go get the ovulation test so that I have it. My Dr suggest starting it on day 10 of my cycle. I went into Target with intentions to use the Clearblue brand, thanks to your suggestions. However, I think the $10 rebate grabbed my husbands attention and we ended up with the First Response Daily Digital test. Apparently at that moment I forgot about getting a Clearblue and didn't really think about them working differently.

The First Response test requires you to start day 5 of your cycle.. today is day 7 for me. I was up early this morning and ended up thinking about this test and started to worry. For one all signs show I will ovulate on the weekend. With my Dr office being closed I have to see how they will handle it ( I know they will perform the IUI on the weekend but Idk about contacting them with a positive ovulation result). I started to look up First Response and saw a lot of mixed reviews. I am debating whether to go out and buy a Clearblue test as well. Have any of you had experience with using First Response?
Also, think me starting day 7 rather than 5 will make a big difference?

Im sorry for the long post, but today this has me a little uneasy haha. I am wondering about testing twice a day as well. I really don't want to miss our chance this month.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks everyone for the positive words. I know this is the path and we just have to continue down it. Even though it feels like it's never going to be time, time has this crazy ability to keep moving forward and we'll be back to trying.. eventually. For now, I'm really curious what my AMH results will be. It's a silly thing to get excited about but I love learning about the human body so learning the specifics of mine can be fascinating. It's the little things, right? ;)

Mhanks - (I'm going to start calling you that.. I always write it, and then have to go back and change it to Mhankins, so I'm going to cut the middle man and just call you Mhanks. Hope that's ok! :) ) I used FR digital ovulation tests once and had a fine experience with them. People don't like them because the device "turns off" once you get a positive, so you can't test out your surge. However, most opks advise you not to test out your surge anyway, and the cb tests do the same thing so I'm not sure why everyone loves those and hates FR. 

I kind of liked the idea of FR better than the cb ones in that I like that it's comparing your hormone elves with your previous levels. I had this running theory that my LH levels were naturally high, because when I used FR non digital opus I'll get positive results for like 4 days or something. So, naturally because we ttc ladies are so good at worrying, I was worried what the opks register as a positive wasn't *my* positive, if that makes sense. The FR digital test took care of that for me. The only reason I stopped using them is I couldn't find them after that one month.

This is kind of rambley, but the moral is I think the FR digital ones are fine. I would've included those in my initial recommendation, but honestly I rarely see them around so I kind of forgot they existed. However, you should start using them asap because the whole idea is that you start testing before your lh levels begin to rise, even a little bit. 

Or you could switch over to the cb ones. Do whatever makes you feel the most comfortable. There really isn't a wrong answer. 

Want1 - welcome! Fx for you this month!! The 14th is just around the corner!


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- Thank you! Before I saw your post I ended up buying a clearblue test as well..I'm sure the other one would work but since this is my first time testing I think it is more for ease of mind haha..

I have my HSG test today. A little nervous but oddly excited at the same time haha. 

I know I would be much more nervous and letting my mind run wild with crazy thoughts and horrible scenarious..So I THANK YOU ALL SOOOOO MUCH! You have made this process easier! Hope you all have a great day :).


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck with your HSG test today, Mhanks! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## fossie

Morning, Ladies!

Savasanna - I so understand your disappointment, but I still think it's great that you are seeing a specialist. At least you know that you are going to get the extra monitoring and testing done so you'll have a better idea of exactly what's going on/how your body is responding to meds. You are definitely on the right path! Your time is coming! :)

mhankins - keep us posted on your appointment today! Fx'd for good results! For the OPK, I used the Clearblue that showed 4 days (2 days high fertility, 2 days peak), so I don't have any experience with First Response. Have you started using either? I ovulated earlier in my cycle (around day 11) so started getting my "high" reading around day 8 and "peak" on day 10. I think I mentioned before that on my first cycle of IUI, the OPK was not picking anything up on my first morning pee, so I was testing in the afternoon as well. Are they bringing you in for a cd10 or cd12 ultrasound and blood draw? That's really helpful as well in trying to pinpoint your ovulation.

Want1too - welcome! How are you faring in the 2ww? Kudos to you for holding strong about no hpt. I definitely tested early on my first IUI and swore I wouldn't test early on my second, but broke down and started 9dpiui on that cycle too!! Lol! Keep us updated on your appointment Thursday!

AFM - my third beta was, yet again, really high. I know this should be a good thing but these are the moments when I need to stop reading so damn much online about the bad things it can mean. I've never considered myself to be a worrier until this whole process started, it's insane!! But I'm just trying to stay positive and appreciate that my numbers are good. They decided not to do a 4th draw, have my first u/s scheduled for 11/19. That feels light years away, ha! I'll be 6w1d by then so hoping to hear a hb!


----------



## fossie

Amigone said:


> fossie, you are a baby-making superstar!! Congrats!
> 
> Today is my day 5 past IUI, CD20. I wonder why test day is so far away, on the 13th of November. Maybe to prevent us from seeing chemical pregnancies and having hope dashed away. I promised my wife I wouldn't test a day before that. My period is due on the 9th. I guess I just keep waiting and hoping!


Been thinking about you! How are you feeling/doing? Holding out on no home tests?


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks fossie! I am so excited for you and your appointment! I can only imagine how anxious you feel! Definitely don't read into things online! I was actually joking with my hubby last night saying.. before I knew our situation and we were "trying" I would basically give my self symptoms of pregnancy.. when I looked any up I was either dying or pregnant haha..

I started the FR test yesterday in the am and today I am going to start the CB maybe around 11/12? I figured since I have both I will space out the testing. I don't think they mentioned anything to me about an ultrasound but when I get a +O test I call and go in that day for bloodwork. Of course I could have totally missed something because hubby heard things I didn't so it wouldn't surprise me haha.. I get too caught up in the moment. I think I am listening to everything because I want to know everything but apparently it doesn't stick lol.

I already feel a little crampy today..maybe its the clomid? I took my last pill last night and so far have experienced no side effects...hope they don't show up next week like I have read...hoping I ovulate early so it is before the weekend hah
I have to be at my appointment by 2:30pm so I will let you know how it goes:)


----------



## Mhankins

Hey ladies..

Appointment went well.. It was uncomfortable and crampy during the procedure but it was quick and no more cramping now.. All was good and now we wait till this weekend when hopefully I ovulate..WooHoo


----------



## Amigone

fossie said:


> Been thinking about you! How are you feeling/doing? Holding out on no home tests?

Today is CD30, 15dpiui. I'm still holding out on not testing but just barely. I assume that the pregnancy symptoms that I'm having are just clomid side effects or side effects from the HCG shot. 

I'm scared to buy a test. I have a feeling I will bleed when I get it. 

Is it possible that clomid made my cycle longer?


----------



## Mhankins

Hello Amigone!

I just read in somewhere that Clomid can cause your cycle to be longer but I don't know how true it is..this was my first time taking it so I don't really know first hand. Fingers crossed for you that what your experiencing are pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Savasanna

Mhanks - glad to hear the procedure went well! I've heard that something about the HSG test can make you extra fertile that cycle so hopefully that bumps up your odds a bit too!

Amigone - Clomid can make your cycle a little longer. I was like 3 days late the last time I took it. It can also make your temps higher than usual. It's such a sneaky little thing.. BUT!! You know what else can make your cycle longer?? A bfp! Fxxx that's what's happening with you. Do you have a beta scheduled or are you just holding out as long as you can?


----------



## fossie

mhankins - glad to hear your appointment went well! Mine was definitely uncomfortable and crampy, too. Just wanted it to be over! I have also read what Savasanna said about HSG maybe making you more fertile that cycle so who knows? Getting excited for you, your IUI will be here before you know it!!

amigone - I didn't take clomid so can't speak for symptoms, but either way the fact that you haven't started is promising! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Mhankins

Oh I hope that is true! I am very hopeful but at the same time I want to control myself haha


----------



## Amigone

This is making me nuts. Why can't it be Thursday yet?


----------



## Savasanna

Is Thursday your beta?


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone I feel for you! Hubby says I will cave and do a hpt. I am hoping I can hold out and not do one. I don't want to get a positive only to be told I am not. I hope I can hang in there like you! Come on Thursday! I hope it flies by!


----------



## Amigone

I don't get a beta, Thursday is pee on a stick day, and if I am positive, I think I follow up with my GP. I believe the clinic is only for trying to make babies, not afterword at all (unless you need the psych there). 

Mhankins - when are you due to test? Let's hang in there together!!


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone I am waiting to wait lol..Hopefully I will have my IUI on the weekend.. right now I am just checking for ovulation..but for now I have my Fingers crossed for you and hope that the next few days fly by! :)


----------



## Amigone

Oh, my bad! LOL :)


----------



## Amigone

After band tonight I had to get some groceries. Unattended. 

I did not buy a pregnancy test. I stopped and looked at them, but I did not buy. 

If I make it to Thursday menses free, I will buy one that morning and use morning-ish pee to test with. 

I will not tempt fate and buy one early. 

I bet this isn't logical at all but it makes sense to me right now... 

:dust:


----------



## Mhankins

I totally understand Amigone! I am sure it is very hard waiting..I really hope I can hold out like you when the time comes lol..Hubby says I will cave and test so that is some motivation to not test hahhaha


----------



## Savasanna

Wow - amazing will power, Amigone! It's so hard when you're that close. Good for you for holding out! Fx for tomorrow - I can't wait to hear everything goes!!

AFM - not much new to report. We were given the go ahead for my donor to schedule his first appointment. My clinic has a sister clinic in a city close to where my donor lives so he doesnt' have to travel up to me for the appointments. This is good and convenient for him, however he doesn't quite have the same urgency as my wife and I do so it's hard for us to let up on the control of the situation. For example - I gave him the phone number yesterday morning and he still hasn't called. If it had been me.. I would've called not five minutes after I was given the go ahead. I hate relying on other people for something so important! 

Other than that I'm just obsessively checking the online portal for my clinic and waiting for my lab results. Nothing yet!


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna that has to be so frustrating! It is so hard waiting on other people when you want something so bad! I hope he realizes how important this is to you and your wife and gets his butt moving hahaha

I didn't like waiting for my bloodwork and I kept checking the app I have that shows me all that as well.. However, just saw the bill for all of my bloodwork..I could have waited to see that for years hahaha..Can't believe how much they charge and of course insurance doesn't cover anything!


----------



## Savasanna

Haha - right?! It's insane how much all this costs! What's even more insane is that I spent half the day today playing phone tag with my clinic trying to find out the costs of my donor's appts and blood work and NO ONE could tell me! You guys are really good at collecting but apparently suck at knowing what you're going to bill!! 

Mhanks - where in PA are you? (if you don't mind sharing) I grew up in Pennsylvania. About an hour north of Philly.


----------



## Want1Too

Amigone - hang in there its almost Thursday...I am the same way I want to test but I will hold off until Friday for blood work 

Mhankins - yeah for this weekend!! I am excited for you. Yes when that time comes prove hubby wrong and NOT test. Wow sorry to hear your insurance is not covering your blood work dear. These medical bills will drive you to drink and cry. Its crazy that there are insurance companies that don't cover all fertility procedures and meds.

Savasanna - sorry to hear your donor is not treating this situation with urgency...giving control to others is very hard but even hard when things are time sensitive. I am sure things will work out for you.


----------



## Mhankins

I am in the Mount Joy/Lancaster area :)

When you guys go in for your bloodwork after your tww do you find out some what right away or do they make you wait some more?

They billed us $1200 for my bloodwork..insanneee...they did test for quite a few things but gees! (this is the lab not my RE)..I am just going to focus on the fact that it is worth it rather than how much we are paying haha.. I think insurance should at least help with some of the testing :(


----------



## Savasanna

Nice - I grew up in the Allentown/Bethlehem/Easton area. I was so excited to leave when I graduated from high school, and LOVE where I live now.. but sometimes I miss the comforts of Pennsyltuckey! 

Woh that's a high price tag for those labs! My clinic told me that the labs they just ran on me weren't classified as "fertility" tests so I'm crossing my finger's my insurance will at least cover those. Absolutely no dice on my donor's blood panel though. Hence the curiosity of how much this is going to cost. I feel badly saying this but we've hit a point where this is a money game. I found out the IUI is literally double from this new clinic so we just need to do a little financial planning. 

Amigone! It's Thursday!! updates??


----------



## Mhankins

Good Luck today Amigone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is crazy what they charge..my clinic seems rather reasonable and I really like my Doctor.. Its the outside of the clinic stuff that is crazy! But for now hopefully that was a one time thing and wont be adding to our total too much more.. If you don't mind me asking Savasanna, are you set on using your friend as a donor? Or have you considered using a cryobank?


----------



## Savasanna

No, we're not set on using our donor. 

:) :) :)


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- Aww what a process! I know it is personal but I appreciate you sharing your story :). The reason I asked was I was thinking maybe it is worth not having to deal with your brother and things will be more on your terms lol..I am frustrated for you, I can only imagine how you feel. I hate relying on others to get what I want lol. With all the testing they might do..idk how much that is..but maybe price wise it will be better to do a cryobank..plus they are all ready tested lol.. I just hope this works out for you soon! Less frustration and more excitement! hehe

I don't know why but I do not like seeing these opk's test saying NO- haha I feel like I am failing something lol. Hoping we will be seeing it soon though:)


----------



## Mhankins

So my first response test this am said NO- but I just took the Clearblue one and it had a flashing smiley face. Which I guess mean high fertility and then a solid smiley face means the peak..and when Id ovulate I guess. I am unsure if I call the dr or not hahaha


----------



## Savasanna

I wouldn't call the doctor yet, no. This is why I don't prefer the flashing smiley ones - I feel like the give added stress! BUT, the flashing means your surge is coming, not that it's here. I'd bet that both your opks will be positive tomorow and your IUI will be on Saturday.

YAY!! Exciting stuf!!


----------



## Amigone

Um, I think it worked.
 



Attached Files:







2tests.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mhankins

OMG!!! SO EXCITING!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!! I am so Happy for you!!!

Im heading to the dr for Bloodwork to see if I am ovulating


----------



## Amigone

Those look positive, right?


----------



## Mhankins

Just saw your post Savasanna... I called the office because I didn't know what to do. They aren't really familiar with clearblue..they recommend some other expensive one haha.. but they suggested I go in for bloodwork to be safe... you are probably right.. that is kinda what I was thinking but I guess better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mhankins

They do to me Amigone!


----------



## Savasanna

Those are absolutely 100% positive!! AMIGONE!!! YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!


----------



## Amigone

Even though they're faint?

Betas in the next few days assuming I can get a damn appt.


----------



## Savasanna

A faint positive is still, by definition, A POSITIVE! 

CONGRATS!!!

Your doc might give you a hard time about getting a beta. Last time I was pregnant they kind of pressured me into not getting one, even though I was concerned (rightly so, it turns out). If you want a beta, stand your ground. Tell them you've had a hard time conceiving and that, because of the measures you've had to take, you'd like to confirm your numbers. DON'T let them make you feel badly about it either. If there's one thing I've learned how to do in this process it's been to be my own advocate. 

ahhh!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Amigone

The doc assist was mean. She said to me "This looks negative." I burst in to tears. She said I'll try another one but she didn't think so. Then the doc comes in, and says "I don't read these often, but I see lines on them". I asked for beta bloodwork and she seemed amused that I know a healthy pregnancy has numbers double every 2 days. So I will go in the morning and line up for a walk-in lab test, and then do that again Sunday I guess. Friday and Sunday the numbers should double?

I'm trying to not be stressed, but I am not doing very well at it. It was supposed to be easy after the BFP. Now I'm just more uncertain.


----------



## Savasanna

I know - they are mean. I don't know why.. but it seems to be a theme with practically every medical professional I reach out to. Part of me is saying to be patient and understanding, but the other part of me knows that if I don't speak up, phone calls won't get returned and questions won't get answered. I don't particularly enjoy being an annoying part of someone's day - and I'm always kind/polite while speaking with them - but if I've left you three messages and you're still not calling me back then I'm going to bombard your phone until you do. Sorry, not sorry.

In any event - good for you for speaking up. I wouldn't trust ANYONE who says those look negative. That's absurd. What - does she think your body just produces HCG for fun?! So dumb. I'm glad you're getting your numbers checked. You're only feeling uncertain because you've been trying for so long. This is a GOOD day for you. You're numb to it now, but hopefully seeing your betas will ease some of your fears and help this become more real for you. Looking forward to following your journey!


----------



## Savasanna

Sooooooooo - guess who just decided to switch to a cryobank and can now have a November try???


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone- I am so sorry they gave you a hard time..what crap... But like Savasanna said, I am glad you are checking your numbers..hang in there!

Savasanna- That is so exciting! Hope I wasn't the reason you changed your mind...or maybe it is a good thing..haha I am so excited to have another November buddy!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! So did you order yet? lol When in November will you be trying?

AFM- I got my results back and as I suspected it is too early. They said I can either do an Ultrasound tomorrow or monday. I explained that I had a feeling it was early but I wanted to be sure so I will keep testing and once I see the solid smiley face I will call..if I don't then I suppose its an ultrasound on monday!

I am so excited for you ladies! YAY!


----------



## Amigone

More expensive but no guarantee your known guy will follow through!


----------



## Want1Too

Amigone - Looks positive to me.... Congratulations!! :baby::baby:
I agree with Savasanna you have to be aggressive with them sometime and be an advocate for yourself because who else will. If you want that beta test you demand it its your money anyway not theirs.

Savasanna - You and I are a like if i dont hear back from someone I am calling the office back, and sending emails..heck if i could text them i would. ha ha ha 
We are paying all this money at least have the common courtesy to return my calls and emails. I only had to complain 1x at RE office and they have been great ever since. 

Mhankins - Wait until your get the solid smiley face, thats when your suppose to ovulate with 24/48hrs. I hope they can get you in for blood work tomorrow and over weekend. I hope you can have your IUI this weekend or early next week... sounding very promising. Yeah!!:happydance:


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks I want1too.. I have a feeling I will see that solid smiley face on saturday.. they are closed by when you call the office the person on calls gets in and they go in...I knew deep down it was too soon but I called anyway hahhaha...Id rather have the piece of mind then miss it..

How are you hanging in there want1too?


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> Thanks I want1too.. I have a feeling I will see that solid smiley face on saturday.. they are closed by when you call the office the person on calls gets in and they go in...I knew deep down it was too soon but I called anyway hahhaha...Id rather have the piece of mind then miss it..
> 
> How are you hanging in there want1too?

Yeah, it should come really soon @ solid smiley face. That's great the office is open on the weekends. Its okay you jumped the gun rather be safe than sorry...definitely don't want to miss the boat if you don't have to. 

I am doing great! I am just staying positive about tomorrow. I go to have my blood work completed and then the office will call me by 6pm with results. So I am really excited and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## Savasanna

Mhanks - you weren't THE reason for the switch up, but you definitely helped me talk things through. Thanks for listening to me!! I'm feeling pretty good and relieved once the decision was made. I was reviewing everything with my wife and she just said "maybe we just need to make a decision. Right here, right now. Maybe it's time to let __ go and just use a cryobank". I swear, as soon as she said it I felt like someone took a huge weight off my shoulders. I knew it was the right decision immediately. Yay!

So, I'm technically a November try.. but just barely. I'm CD2 today so my IUI won't be until around Thanksgiving (possibly ON Thanksgiving). Normally that would feel like forever away, but considering we weren't planning on this it feels like just around the corner! Starting clomid tomorrow! 

Want1 - good luck with your bloodwork today!

Amigone - How's that beta looking?!


----------



## Want1Too

Savasanna said:


> Mhanks - you weren't THE reason for the switch up, but you definitely helped me talk things through. Thanks for listening to me!! I'm feeling pretty good and relieved once the decision was made. I was reviewing everything with my wife and she just said "maybe we just need to make a decision. Right here, right now. Maybe it's time to let __ go and just use a cryobank". I swear, as soon as she said it I felt like someone took a huge weight off my shoulders. I knew it was the right decision immediately. Yay!
> 
> So, I'm technically a November try.. but just barely. I'm CD2 today so my IUI won't be until around Thanksgiving (possibly ON Thanksgiving). Normally that would feel like forever away, but considering we weren't planning on this it feels like just around the corner! Starting clomid tomorrow!
> 
> Want1 - good luck with your bloodwork today!
> 
> Amigone - How's that beta looking?!


I am glad that dead weight is off your shoulders. I am so excited for you and your wife. This will be YOUR month!! :dust:


----------



## Mhankins

Savasanna- I am glad you can focus on your IUI and not worrying about whether it will happen or not

Amigone- I hope you are holding up...COME ON 6pm! FINGERS CROSSED!

I am still a blinking smiley face :) Maybe tomorrow?!


----------



## Savasanna

Definitely tomorrow!


----------



## Mhankins

:) I wonder if I will have to go in for more bloodwork..


----------



## Mhankins

Have you guys ever tested twice with the clearblue digital ovulation kits? Or do you think that will mess it up since it stores your previous levels? I was just wondering haha...

Amigone- Any word? Fingers still crossed!


----------



## Savasanna

I've never tested twice because I was worried about it screwing with the levels, but I also don't know if that's a real concern or if that's something I just made up. Haha. The times I've "tested twice" I had two different boxes of tests. If I were you, I'd hold out until tomorrow morning (or whatever time you usually test)


----------



## Amigone

No results until after the 2nd beta on monday. Things are different here. No phone results. I am going to test again in the morn. I still hardly believe it.


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone- SO exciting :)

I am so confused with these darn test hahaha..I'm sorry I am probably driving you all nuts..I have gone nuts haha.. I am so worried about missing the spike this month that I think it has caused me to over think things..The FR this am still shows NO- so I guess I will see what the CB says later on today... In the meantime...hubby and I decided to put the xmas tree up...haha it is a little early but we won't be home for xmas so we wanted to get some use out of our new tree hahaha...hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Amigone

I peed on another test today. Still positive. I can't believe it! We waited SO LONG and our nemo is finally here!!


----------



## Mhankins

woohoo!! I am so happy for you Amigone! Are the lines darker today? YAY NEMO!! heheh

Another blinking smiley for me


----------



## Amigone

What does blinking mean? My OPK thingy didn't work at all, which is why they did follicle tracking.


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins - I have never tested 2x with CB ovulation test. I always thought it would mess something up too. Hang in there with those blinking smiley faces, it better than getting the solid circle. 
Girl you are really early with that tree. Its like radio stations playing Xmas music and Thanksgiving ain't even here yet. LOL :xmas9:

Amigone - YEAH!!! I am so excited and happy for you!!! :hugs:

Savasanna - Great news you can try this month. Good Luck with your IUI. :hugs:

So yesterday, I had my blood work done and i got a call from the office they said my hcg level was 280, but she wants me to come in Monday for more blood work before she gives me a concrete yes or no... so everyone please keep your FX for me and hubby. I am soooo excited and nervous at the same time. Its been a long journey and for it to be potentially happening beings me much joy! :yellow:


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone- The blinking smiley means high fertility and the solid smiley is supposed to be the peak..so hopefully I will see that soon..Which OPK did you use?

Want1too- We are definitely early on the tree! I even said the other day in the store oh no Christmas music hahaha... hubby and I thought it was a good way to pass some time and take our minds off things..especially me..seems how I am paranoid about ovulating lol..I think I am thinking too much into it..as usually..worrying about things I can't control hahah.. Fingers crossed extra for you and hubby!!

Thanks for putting up with me! LOL


----------



## Amigone

It was so long ago, I don't even remember. I got a smiley face once. I don't know if it blinked. That's why we tracked follicles - my RE said that the kits just don't work for some people.


----------



## Mhankins

oh great :( I really hope I didn't miss it.. Deep down I feel like I did


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins - I hope you didn't miss your peak either. I used the CB several months before we went to RE and we BD like no ones business and still AF showed her face everyone. Ugh. I use to start testing on day 10 by day 13 I would get blinky face then so many days later i would get the solid face. 
Whatever you have to do to get this journey off your mind, to give you a peace of mind do it!. It does drive you crazy and its such an emotional ride. I love Xmas even though i love a good Thanksgiving dinner. LOL
Girl I am here for you... I will put up with you forever! Let's get this :bfp: this month! FX you did not miss it, but was right on target!. :dust:

Amigone - When you did your 2WW, did you have blood work done? if so what was your HCG level?


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you Want1too!


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> Thank you Want1too!

Your welcome love! Did you test today with CB? How many days have you been getting the flashing face?


----------



## Mhankins

Yes I did test with CB and got another flashing smiley face. This is my fourth day with the flashing smiley face and it is my CD14. I don't know if they mean anything but with you pull the strips out of the reader you can see lines. Before only one line was visible but there was faint second line today. I have read they don't mean anything but I am kind of using it as hope that I haven't missed it yet haha


----------



## Want1Too

Keep testing love! Don't get discouraged you will get that solid smiley face. I am not sure if that faint line after you take the stick out means anything. I think your still in the running.


----------



## jenny9276

I am trying to understand my hormone levels - this is our first natural cycle with timed intercourse monitored by an RE. 

I have irregular cycles.

CD49
Follicles: 14.4, 15.6
E2: 98
Prog: .4
FSH: 58 (down from 90 in may, my doc isn't concerned with FSH levels)

CD51 (yesterday morning)
Follicles: 15.6, 20.7
E2: 94
Prog: .4
LH: 36 (normally it is high, back in May it was 60)
FSH: down to 52

Last night I noticed a small, pulsating twinge of pain - similar to the discomfort caused by the transvaginal u/s wand pressing on your ovary. This morning, I noticed the same twinge on the other side. Is this ovulation pain? I never quite knew what that should feel like. We dtd last night, as we are on an every other day protocol. 

I know the progesterone level means I haven't ovulated yet. Is it possible that my E2 was low because the larger follicle is empty, and the 15.6 isn't mature yet? Is the slight dip in levels with the rise of LH indicative that ovulation was about to occur? Or are my hormones yet again playing with my hopes? Everything I've read says that your E2 primes your uterine lining for implantation before ovulation, after ovulation, progesterone takes over. My lining on CD49 was 9mm, and I've read anything over 8mm is good. Please someone help me understand.


----------



## fossie

Ladies!! Oh my gosh I haven't been on in a while and so much is happening!!

Amigone - congrats!! I don't know how the heck you held out but obviously it was worth the wait. So awesome to see your BFP! Hate it that you had a hard time with the nurse, how can they be so insensitive about that stuff?! Anyway, you found your Nemo!! :D

Savasanna - awesome, awesome news that you're going with a cryobank so you know you can for sure try this month! Where are you in your cycle? Fx'd this is it for you. You're already on a great course seeing a specialist.

mhankins - I know how nerve wracking it is waiting for that solid smiley! Are you testing in the morning and in the afternoon? I know it says first morning pee but my afternoon readings turned out more accurate/in line with what my bloodwork was indicating, it was weird.

want1too - that is really promising! How many dpo are you? Excited to hear how your numbers are progressing!

jenny - welcome to the thread! I was also being monitored by an RE so they were checking all of those levels but they never shared with me in exact detail what they were/meant, so I don't have much insight on that, sorry! They just called and said, "yep, looks like you're going to ovulate soon!" and scheduled my IUI. But it definitely sounds like they will know exactly when you ovulate if they're measuring that often and giving that much detail. Good luck to you!


----------



## jenny9276

Thanks! And congrats on your BFP! 

I have other issues going on - hyperthyroid and high FSH. My husband has "superior" sperm. He has been unbearable since hearing that one... insists he's going to start charging per sperm. LOL.

I also had my first appointment on CD49, so they don't yet know what is going on with me, which I'm guessing is why I'm being monitored so heavily. I imagine if nothing has changed, they will induce my period.


----------



## Mhankins

Hello jenny9276! I wish I could be of more help to you but this is my first round with an RE and still learning the ropes! But I have FX for you!

AFM- Guess who finally got their Yes+ and solid smiley face?!?! Yeah...me! lol.. The FR came up positive this am and I decided to test with CB to see those results but I couldn't wait until my normal testing time of 11..They both had the same results and I called the office, had my bloodwork to confirm and no I wait for the results. :) I am pretty excited, hope it timed right and we can schedule my IUI for tomorrow!


----------



## Mhankins

IUI at 8 am tomorrow! :) They said all my levels were high which is good!:) FX!


----------



## fossie

mhankins - that is SO exciting! I remember that phone call, I was so freakin' excited, haha! I was really gassy (I don't know why I dislike that word so much) and bloated with some cramping after my first IUI (started about 5 hours after the procedure) and then really didn't feel much of anything with my second. Get ready for the longest 2 weeks of your life! Lol! Really excited for you!


----------



## Want1Too

Hi Ladies

First.... 
Jenny welcome! I am still learning the ropes with IUI process. Your follicles look really promising I know they said they like them between 18-22, I am not sure about the other #s. All these #s start running together so sorry I am not as helpful.

Mhankins - I am excited for you. This is your month love! FX

Savasanna - thank you! Blood work went great. I have my FX'd for you doll

Fossie - I triggered on Thursday 10/30 and had 1st IUI 10/31 and 2nd 11/1. yes back to back to increase our chances since its been a very long journey for us. My 2ww ended 11/14.....

Results are in
Blood work from 11/14
HCG 280
Thyroid ?
good progesterone

Blood work from 11/17
HCG 1147
Thyroid 1.8
Progesterone greater than 60

We are PREGNANT!!! I am sooooo over joyed.:happydance:

I would love to continue to stay on this forum and encourage you ladies. 

Sending baby :dust: to ALL of you ladies


----------



## Mhankins

Want1too how exciting!! OMG!! WOO HOOOOO!! hahaha! I hope you stick around and chat with us.. It would be awesome to hear about your progress! So happy for you!!!

I know this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever! At least I have my sister visiting with her hubby and my niece and nephew for Thanksgiving and I can look forward to that and baking some pies haha. I am glad the IUI is first thing in the morning so I am not thinking about it all day! I actually have to get up rather early to make sure I get there on time lol


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> Want1too how exciting!! OMG!! WOO HOOOOO!! hahaha! I hope you stick around and chat with us.. It would be awesome to hear about your progress! So happy for you!!!
> 
> I know this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever! At least I have my sister visiting with her hubby and my niece and nephew for Thanksgiving and I can look forward to that and baking some pies haha. I am glad the IUI is first thing in the morning so I am not thinking about it all day! I actually have to get up rather early to make sure I get there on time lol

Mhankins - Thanks! :hugs:
Good Luck tomorrow love! I am not sure how long they let you stick around before they kick you out. But lay there for at least 15 minutes. Then go home, sit down and relax let nature take its course. :book: 
You will have some pain afterwards. I will pray tonight the :spermy: find their way tomorrow. Stay positive and hopeful!


----------



## Mhankins

Thank you! About to head out now.. Just waiting on the hubby :)


----------



## Amigone

Want1Too said:


> :
> 
> Amigone - When you did your 2WW, did you have blood work done? if so what was your HCG level?

In Canada here, they are pretty hands-off when it comes to prenatal care. I had to beg for post-pee-stick HCGs, and they were probably only given to me because of my anxiety around the whole thing!

I get my results today in about 2 hours. Fingers crossed for doubled numbers!


----------



## Want1Too

Amigone said:


> Want1Too said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Amigone - When you did your 2WW, did you have blood work done? if so what was your HCG level?
> 
> In Canada here, they are pretty hands-off when it comes to prenatal care. I had to beg for post-pee-stick HCGs, and they were probably only given to me because of my anxiety around the whole thing!
> 
> I get my results today in about 2 hours. Fingers crossed for doubled numbers!Click to expand...

I got my fingers crossed for you love! Good Luck!


----------



## Mhankins

any results amigone?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Congrats amigone! Any test results?

AFM... I am 10DPO today. Last night I went to the bathroom and had some old spotting. I forgot to look this morning. I think potty training our little fur baby and her sister during the day is keeping me busy and too tired to remember when to temp test and check. I took an ic this morning bfn. I will test for the next 3 days unless the spotting starts back up.


----------



## Mhankins

FX for you FuturebabyG! 

I am still very bloated and crampy today..is that normal? I just had some very very light brown spotting but I think that is normal after an IUI?


----------



## FutureBabyG

I have had some brownish spotting after my 3 IUI's only when I wipe. Usually gone a day or so later. Good luck. Hopefully your sister can help keep your mind busy.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Off topic but would like to see what you ladies think. My brother got engaged late this summer and then asked my husband and myself to be apart of their special day. Of course we said yes. My brother was in our wedding 3 years ago. Well his future bride asked my mom and grandma to go shopping with her and her mom and grandma. When my mom went her other bridesmaids were there and they shopped for bridesmaid s dresses and mothers dresses. My brother was upset that she didn't call me directly after he told her too because my mom doesn't always remember til last minute to tell people things and she knows this. 

Any who they picked out this awful dress. I get a group message through Facebook the next day showing a picture of the dress and then the price. It will cost me 250 just for the dress. Then I scroll down and she tells us we need to buy these 70+ dollar shoes she's picked out. The wedding isn't until the end of august so I thought whatever I can budget for the dress and shop for some shoes that go on sell. The next day I get more messages telling me I need to get my dress in 1 week because it's 20 dollars off. I drive an hour to the store, was measured but couldn't buy the dress. I called my brother and told him I just can't afford the dress right now due to bills but I will budget and buy it late January early February. He understood because they done have money at all. I don't know what to do. Buying a bridesmaid dress a year early seems a little ridiculous. I don't want to spend 250 and not fit in it if I do get pregnant. Then today I got another group message telling me it has to be purchased by November 30. Seriously anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Mhankins

FuturebabyG- Wow.. I am so sorry you have to deal with this! Especially now! I have to agree that it sounds a little ridiculous to buy a dress so early..I can see maybe if the dress was going to be discontinued but still! The demands to buy it so soon and short notice sucks. I am also really sorry the dress is ugly! I had a similar situation with my sister-in-law..talk about bridezilla! It didn't help that I felt like a tomato in the dress...but I didn't complain about that..but when it came to my wedding she refused to wear the dress I picked out and all the other girls liked..she ended up in a different dress..UGH..(she likes to make things about her) The only differences in the dresses was the one I picked was heart shaped on the top and the one she got was straight across..anyway..back to you lol got carried away.. Are they aware of your situation? Trying to get pregnant? Is there a reason it has to be bought by November 30th? Is it a big name store like Davids? I am sure they would have another sale before august next year..


----------



## Savasanna

Or - does the store have any layaway programs? I've "bought" a bridesmaid dress before, to ensure the dress was available, and then picked it up after I was done paying for it. This was from a little local store - I don't know if it's a common thing or not.


----------



## FutureBabyG

I didn't put this in there but I also got my bridesmaids dresses at this store. You have to put down 60 percent now and when it comes in you have to pick up the dress and pay the reminding balance within 2 weeks.they also give you a wide range of when your dress could come in. There is no payment options.

No one on our family knows we are trying. My dh wants to talk to my parents either this weekend or next and explain.


----------



## Want1Too

Futurebaby G - Sorry to hear you FSIL is causing you more stress. Does she know your TTC? Even if she doesnt a whole year and the unknown is crazy. I know the last wedding i was in i told the bride ..what happens if i get pregnant to see what she would say. I think you need to talk to her and your brother together regarding cost and when you can get that god aweful dress. She is expecting you to buy dresses when you have bills and xmas right around the corner. NOT COOL. It sounds like you know how this store operates so is it possible to put down the 60% (which is steep) and then save monthly to pay if off when the dress comes in. 70.00 shoes what kind of shoes and can they be worn again with other outfits? 
I wish you luck doll.

Mhankins - How are you feeling?


----------



## FutureBabyG

My fsil doesn't know a thing. dh thinks i should just buy the dress one size too big in January if we can still order then. If I get pregnant I may or may not be able to be in the wedding depending on the due date. We will be doing 3 more IUI's a it my obgyn and then move on to fs if necessary.


----------



## Mhankins

want1too-Thanks for asking..Still a little bloated and crampy..extremely tired since I didnt sleep last night lol.. been bumming around...but the dogs are trying to get me to take them outside..I dont want to its cold hahaha


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> want1too-Thanks for asking..Still a little bloated and crampy..extremely tired since I didnt sleep last night lol.. been bumming around...but the dogs are trying to get me to take them outside..I dont want to its cold hahaha

Yes, lawd it is cold... I don't blame you. Well I hope you feel a little bit better over the next few days. Get some rest doll. I am normally fine during the day but at night I get a little uncomfortable. FX for :bfp:


----------



## fossie

Hi ladies!!

Mankins - glad your IUI went well! What you're experiencing all seems normal. Hoping these 2 weeks go by as quickly as possible!

Want1too - I don't remember if I congratulated you already (I'm on my phone and hard to go back), so congrats on your bfp!

Futurebabyg - I feel your pain. I also think being up front with them might be the best thing for you to do. They might hopefully all be understanding. 

AFM - I had my first u/s today (6w1d) and I'm still pretty much in a state of shock. There are 2 babies in there!!! I knew my betas were high but I honestly didn't feel like it was twins, just kept telling myself there was one baby. So I am, of course, excited, but I an also a little scared. 2 is a whole different ball game for this single mama! Fx'd for all you ladies that I'll hear about your ultrasounds very soon!!


----------



## raelynn

Ladies, I'm still here cheering you all on even though I'm quiet. We were on vacation last week and this week I'm feeling pretty horrible. Morning sickness (or all day sickness in my case) is rough this time around. I can't keep anything down but if I don't eat I'm sick too. Hope its better for the rest of you!

Fossie - Congrats on the twins. I'm sure it is scary and exciting.
Mhankins - Congrats on your IUI! Hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Savasanna

Twins!!! Crazy! I used to always say that I would hate having twins - but now I think that'd be a blessing. Lots of work - but what a beautiful bond to bear witness to! 

Mhanks - It's cold up in Maine too but I can't help but just be grateful I'm not in Buffalo!! 

CD8 for me today. I have acupuncture today and am not-so-patiently waiting to start opks on Saturday. Still undecided as to whether I"m going to just trust the morning one, or throw an afternoon one int here too. In the even that the morning is positive but the afternoon is neg - do you wait until the next day?? Hm..


----------



## Mhankins

Fossie- TWINSS!! How exciting! Congrats!!!

Raelyn- Thank you and I hope you start feeling better! My sister had it like that with her last baby but it all went away after her 1st trimester.

Savasanna- I am glad I am not in Buffalo either! So far we haven't had snow here but its the wind that has been brutal these last few days! Having the 2 test a day kinda calmed me down but in the end..I got the same result..Im still wondering if it was all time right.. what if it started the night before but I didn't see it until the next day... ahhh stupid things hahaha... Can't wait for you to start! One step closer! OUR MONTH OUR MONTH OUR MONTH! hehehe


----------



## Want1Too

Fossie - Thank you! I am really excited and nervous ...all at the same time.
1st beta 11/14 was 280
2nd beta 11/17 was 1147 (309%)
3rd beta 11/19 was 3312 (189%)
My 1st u/s is Monday! Again extremely excited and nervous. I agree @ twins putting a household in a different ball game. I am hoping for 1 but if we end up with 2...we have been blessed even more for our long long journey TTC. Can you share again your beta #s?

Raelynn - sorry to hear your not feeling well. Is there anything you can take to help with the morning sickness? I wish I could offer a solution.

Savasanna - I always waited but that don't mean your cant test. We cant wait for you to start your OPK.

Mhankins - Yes!! @ the wind. Its been brutal. Yes its OUR month Ladies! 

Sending Baby Dust
:dust:


----------



## Mhankins

That is so exciting want1too!! I loved when I was able to see my niece through ultrasound.. it was so neat.. yeah it is still a little early but still..lol..Can't wait until my hubby and I get to experience that! WOOHOO


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> That is so exciting want1too!! I loved when I was able to see my niece through ultrasound.. it was so neat.. yeah it is still a little early but still..lol..Can't wait until my hubby and I get to experience that! WOOHOO


Yeah pretty exciting! Yeah I have never seen a live u/s, but have seen pictures several times. LOL
I cant wait until we ALL get to experience this next step. I hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## jenny9276

Had more blood work, u/s, and a post coital test today...this is our first cycle with an RE so we are doing a non medicated natural cycle. His sperm are little supermen lol. Anyway, they called today....I have 3 measurable follicles on the left, 12, 13, and 15.3 (right side wound up being a cyst and shrank), and my estradiol is up to 228, AND my LH is going up. And we passed the post coital with flying (er, swimming) colors! Sooooo got the call to abstain tonight and bd tomorrow night! I go back on Saturday to confirm o, then I'll start on progesterone! They are going to give it two natural monitored cycles, then a medicated cycle, then IUI. 

Also finally quit smoking cold turkey last weekend and cut down to one cup of coffee a day. And woke up yesterday with a very painful UTI. Thanks universe. :growlmad:

They also think my right tube is blocked. Is an IUI a good alternative for a blocked tube?

Edit: Also my lining is 13mm :)


----------



## Savasanna

Wow Raelynn - I can't believe you're already 10 weeks! Time really flies when you're not working with two week incraments all the time.


----------



## Mhankins

Hi jenny9276! I wish I could give more on an insight on follicles and doing iui due to a blockage but I can't..FX for you and hope it will work for you with this natural cycle. Congrats on quitting smoking! Good luck tomorrow!

Savasanna- Ain't that the truth!!..12 more days lol.. I am so thankful my sister will be here soon..we are very close and it should help pass the time or if af decides to come..Have you started testing yet? Which did you decide to use?


----------



## FutureBabyG

Iui can be successful if you have follicules on the opposite side from the blockage. If both tubes are blocked or become blocked then ivf is recommended.


----------



## Want1Too

Jenny - wow the follicles size look promising. Good for you, that you stopped smoking and reduced your coffee intake. Good question...I think IUI might increase your chances. Did they do a HSG procedure to check your tubes? I know sometimes when this procedure is done, it pushes dye through your tubes and it can help or unblock the tube.


----------



## Amigone

Sorry for the delay. 

My betas were as follows. I'm trying to not freak - they seem a little low.

Friday 14 Nov was 106
Monday 17 Nov was 335

Doc said it's just early (and I was in my 4th-5th week when those were done) and as my request she drew another one on the 21. I will find out the results on Tuesday. Everyone else's are over a thousand, and mine were so low!


----------



## raelynn

Amigone - Don't worry about the numbers. I didn't hit the thousands until my 4th beta (I didn't even double to start out with) and everything is going fine.


----------



## Savasanna

I agree with Raelynn - the important thing is that they're doubling and not how high they are. You're not wrong to worry, it's what we do - but don't freak out. Fx your most recent beta calms your fears some. :hugs:


----------



## Mhankins

Good afternoon ladies! Hope you all had a great weekend!

Want1Too- Did you have your ultrasound yet?!

Amigone- I am not as familiar with Betas as everyone else here but I have heard they are supposed to double. I think that everyones pregnancies are different but it is hard not to compare yours to everyone elses. Wish you the best and hope this last tests eases your mind :)

AFM- I was checked for cysts from the clomid today and they did not find any so that is good.. They took blood to test for progesterone so I am hoping that comes back normal and I don't need those pills! lol.. They said no news is good news but personally I would rather have a phone call either way haha


----------



## Amigone

Thanks for the reassurance ladies!


----------



## raelynn

mhankins - I hear you on the progesterone pills! I was on them until 8 weeks and it was so great not to be so leaky messy anymore once I went off them. 

AFM - Bad news seems to pile up on us lately. We had to put our dog to sleep rather unexpectantly on Friday due to a sudden rupture of a disc in her back that we have no idea how it happened. She was only 5 years old and the grief seems to be swallowing me whole. I blame the pregnancy since it is heightening my emotions. On top of that, it looks like I'm going to have gestational diabetes again (and early this time). I'm already spilling glucose into my urine so they're sending me for the glucose test early. I'll no doubt fail since I have trouble with my sugars because of PCOS and I can't maintain a good diet with this morning sickness. Ugh - things are just really tough right now.


----------



## Mhankins

Oh raelynn! **Hugs** I am so sorry to hear about you dog! I have 2 myself and they are my fur kids. Such a hard thing to deal with especially when it is sudden. I am sorry you are dealing with gestational diabetes and morning sickness. I hope it all calms down for you. Keep your head up and I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Want1Too

*Amigone *- The good thing is the betas are increasing. Stay positive! FX for you that your #s continue to increase.

*Raelynn *- OMG I am so sorry to hear you had to put your dog down. I lost my dog last year after 9 years...she was my everything. :hugs: 
Also sorry to hear about you having to deal with gestational diabetes...by sister dealt with that during her last pregnancy. 

*Mhankins *- Yes! I had my u/s today it went great!! How are you feeling today?


Everyone - TMI... Late last night I had dark brown discharge... I was freaking out all night, I did not sleep a wink, when my alarm went off I was already up...my appointment was at 845am. My DH was able to go with me to the appointment. As soon as I got in the room I told the medical assistant what happen and that I was stressing out. She realized it when she took my blood pressure and it was sky high. Ugh 
I was so very concerned with miscarriage. I told the doctor and she said its actually normal, some women bleed during first trimester. The doctor said brown discharge is okay, however no bright red discharge (like fresh blood). So, overall my appointment went great and my nervous calmed down. They want to see me next Monday. I will be taking them darn progesterone pills throughout my 1st trimester. They seen 2 sacks but want to confirm it next week. SO excited and nervous @ possible twins. Has anyone experienced bleeding before??? Also both of my ovaries are swollen and I am on pelvic rest. That means..no sex, heavy lifting or going up/downs steps to much, restricted to walking but no working out. I did email the doctor tonight because when I went to the bathroom I seen some dark red mixed with dark brown not sure if its because of the vaginal u/s. But I am a worry wart.


----------



## Mhankins

Want1too-- Omg that would be exciting to have twins! But either way still exciting!! I would be a worry wart too! 

I had to start the progesterone pills.. mehhh lol.. but whatever it takes right.. I forgot to ask how long for..will have to do that tomorrow! I felt kinda bummed today as if I am out this month.. I feel how I do before I start my cycle and my face is breaking out like it tends to do as well... stupid acne! FX still crossed though its still little early lol


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> Want1too-- Omg that would be exciting to have twins! But either way still exciting!! I would be a worry wart too!
> 
> I had to start the progesterone pills.. mehhh lol.. but whatever it takes right.. I forgot to ask how long for..will have to do that tomorrow! I felt kinda bummed today as if I am out this month.. I feel how I do before I start my cycle and my face is breaking out like it tends to do as well... stupid acne! FX still crossed though its still little early lol

Mhankins - Don't count yourself out love. Yes super exciting but very scary. The nurse told my hubby after the exam that he should have seen my face. I was in total shock when they said potential twins. 
So I was told that I will continue to take the progesterone suppositories for the 1st trimester. Like you said "whatever it takes". It sounds like your on the right track if they have you starting progesterone pills. I am surprised they did not start you on it sooner. I started progesterone the next day after IUI. Again I think diff RE go by diff things. I am just really scared with the new bleeding issue and pelvic rest, but staying positive. I have off the next 2 wks so that will give me time to chill and relax. I am excited for you and will keep my FX for you. :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Mhankins - I broke out majorly right before my BFP so that could be a good sign!

I agree with you all on the progesterone - we do whatever it takes.

Thank you for the sympathy too. Our dogs were our fur babies before we had our daughter and we still love them like kids. They go on vacation with us and everything so it is hard. Plus our other dog is very confused - we got them at the same time and they have never been apart. Rough stuff but hopefully it will slowly get easier.


----------



## Savasanna

Amigone - Fx for good numbers today! Keep us posted!


----------



## Amigone

Beta results:

Nov 14: 106
Nov 17: 335
Nov 21: 1008

Doc says numbers are ok.


----------



## Savasanna

Yay!


----------



## Want1Too

Amigone said:


> Beta results:
> 
> Nov 14: 106
> Nov 17: 335
> Nov 21: 1008
> 
> Doc says numbers are ok.

Amigone - Those #'s look great to me! They more than doubled each time. My doctor would say your #'s look great. 
Congratulations doll!!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Yes, great numbers!


----------



## Mhankins

woohoo :)


----------



## Want1Too

Happy Thanksgiving Eve Ladies! 

Just wanted to see how everyone is doing or feeling today?

For me, I am trying to relax. We have family coming from NC. DH is cleaning cause I am on pelvic rest. TMI... still bleeding dark brown discharged. Ugh.


----------



## fossie

Hi Ladies!

Gosh, it's been so long since I've been on. I've been slacking on everything because, well, I feel like total crap. :/ I know it's all for a good cause but damn, this just ain't fun!

amigone - congrats on the numbers, they look great!

mhankins - how are you feeling?? You're half way there, right? Progesterone is a good step and can be helpful. I know it's so hard but try not to feel discouraged. Hopefully the next week flies by and you get your BFP!

raelynn - so, so sorry to hear about your dog. Losing a pet is such a hard thing to go through, can't even imagine having the added emotions from being pregnant. And I'm sure the gestational diabetes is a drag, too. :/ The things we go through for our bundles of joy, right?

want1too - OMG!! Maybe twins?! Trust me, if there's anyone who could understand the shocked look on your face, it's this girl! I broke out into a sweat and kept saying, "Oh man.... Oh man..." because I was freaked out. My mom was with me and she kept telling me that it was going to be ok. Ha ha ha! I have also had random brown spotting since about 4 weeks, I'm currently 7 weeks (seems to come and go about twice a week). From what I understand, it should be ok, but if you're getting red blood with it I would just stay in close contact with your doc. Also, my betas are in my signature (I know I'm super late answering that since now you've already had your u/s).

I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving! I'll be cooking up a storm tonight which shall be interesting because I haven't cooked a whole lot with this morning sickness - all food makes me so nauseous!


----------



## fossie

And Savasanna - where are you in your cycle? You have to be super close to your IUI, right? Or did you get it already? Excited for you, let this be your month!! :)


----------



## Savasanna

Hi, Fossie! 

I'm actually about to have my IUI! As in.. in 2 hours! The timing of this got a little screwy because of the holiday tomorrow. I think ideally I would've done it tomorrow morning. But we're going to go with this afternoon and just hope that this was the last minute change that was needed to finally find that bfp. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mhankins

Hello All!!

Happy Thanksgiving!! Hope you all start feeling better! I am still the same.. occasionally crampy and sometimes quick moments of nausea.. I am in my second week and have family up so that should pass the time quicker.. Still hoping AF doesn't arrive hahaha.. The progesterone capsules aren't as bad as I thought so that's ok haha.. 

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow! I am thankful I have you all here to chat with and join you all in your journeys!


----------



## raelynn

fossie - Sorry you got hit with the morning sickness too. It is awful! I'm counting down until 2nd tri.

Mhankins - All good signs! Keeping my fingers crossed!

Savasanna - Good luck with the IUI, hopefully the timing is just perfect!

AFM - I scheduled my NT scan for next week so we'll get to see the baby again, yay! I'm trying to push off my glucose test until week 13 since hopefully by then I'll be able to drink that sugar drink without barfing it back up. Prepared to fail again though but maybe, just maybe, if I can manage to get back on my diet by then things will go better. Doubtful though. The only positive is that it labels me as high risk so I get lots of extra scans at the end to make sure baby is doing ok. 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Mhankins

Hope so raelynn! :)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Mhankins

Well I sort of caved... Hubby wanted me to take a HPT since he will be away for work testing day..assuming I make it until then.. I went back and forth but decided to do it for him this am.. I got a negative which I suspected but it put me in a bit of a down mood.. I am still hoping though that there is still a chance and that it is still too early!


----------



## Amigone

How many DPIUI are you? There is always hope. I got such a faint positive 18DPIUI, it did keep getting stronger. I think if I tested early, I would have tested negative. 


Pregnancy is not for the faint of heart. I feel like I'm losing my mind most of the time. Today I get to cry all day. No real reason. I'm offically crazy.


----------



## Mhankins

Seeing that you got a faint positive 18dpiui I feel so silly lol.. if you count the day of the IUI, I am at day 12.. lol.. test day is tuesday..

I am sorry you think you are going crazy lol.. its funny what hormones can do to us.. Hope you have a better day tomorrow and no more unexplainable crying :(


----------



## Want1Too

*Fossie *- Yes! I was in total shock and my DH was too but we have gotten over the shock now. We go back in tomorrow and hopefully see sacs, yolks and hear heartbeats. I am very excited but nervous as hell. Sorry to hear about the nausea and I hope cooking went well for you. Gotcha at beta numbers...mine looked similar so that the spike is a sign of twins it looks like. :baby::baby:

*Savasanna *- YEAH!!!! Congrats @ IUI, Good Luck and FX for you!:hugs:

*Raelynn *- sorry your still having morning sickness. I am not looking forward to the sugar drink either. My sister failed it and was considered high risk. She even had to prick her finger daily. No fun and hope and pray I don't have to go thru that. 

*Mhankins *- Stay positive doll until you get your blood work done. Dont let that HPT get you in the dumps. FX! Good Luck on Tuesday!!! :dust:

*Amigone *- it's okay to cry and go a little crazy. we are putting our bodies and minds through so much. Its better to release it than keep it in. :hugs:


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks want1too! 

I am excited for your ultrasound tomorrow! HEHE..you will have to keep us updated!!

FX I make it to tuesday and get the right blood work results! :)


----------



## raelynn

Want1too - That is exactly what I had to do last time (and most likely this time). 4 finger pricks a day and I had to do insulin shots at night. Not fun but baby was healthy so that is all that matters.


----------



## Mhankins

Hey ladies!

Tonight seems rough lol... My Re told me to call when I start my cycle to start over or call if I don't start by the 2nd for blood work.. tomw yay! But I feel like every time I feel something going on down there..sorry for tmi lol.. I am expecting to go in and see AF.. so far no sign.. I keep having sharp pains and thinking any minute now...I also seem to get very nauseous at night.. so hope this isn't my head or meds lol

I started reading about the progesterone causing you to not get your period while you are on it... Some people get it once they stop the meds and others it didn't make a difference.. Now I am confused...I was hoping it was a good sign I made it this far with no AF.. Still debating whether or not to take a test tomorrow..I probably will so I can prepare myself.. I was counting down the days until tomorrow but now I am nervous as to what it will bring..

FX!


----------



## raelynn

Fingers crossed for you Mhankins! Progesterone does keep me from having AF. I wouldn't get it until 2-3 days after I stopped the pills.


----------



## Amigone

Mhankins said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Tonight seems rough lol... My Re told me to call when I start my cycle to start over or call if I don't start by the 2nd for blood work..

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D

:af: :dust: :af:



As for me - I have my dating US tomorrow. I'm scared and I think I know why. 

In March, we had planned to try to concieve in the spring. I had an Appt April 12, I think. March 3, my appendix busted, and when we got pathology back, I learned I had a rare tumor that could continue to give me grief. The tumor makes mucus, which makes more tumor cells to spread in my abdomen. My treatment? Cat scans every 6 months for 5 years. So I have this cancer thing hanging over me (10-20% chance to recur as psuedomyxoma peretonei), and I was told I can't TTC until Sept. 

I went to the hospital knowing damn well it was appendicitis, and come out with a cancer diagnosis. Despite the clear cat scan in Sept, I am scared they will look inside me and find more problems with what's in there. Or that something is wrong with Nemo. 

Regardless of the reasons, I'll be thankful to see Nemo tomorrow and I am so hopeful that all is well.


----------



## Mhankins

Oh wow Amigone! Hoping everything is great and you get to see little nemo!

I took a test this am and got a BFN.. little bummed but I guess I am supposed to call the dr anyway for bloodwork...

I guess the progesterone capsules really can delay AF


----------



## Savasanna

wow, Amigone - that's a lot to deal with/think about. Fx for a healthy scan today and I'm so excited you get another peak at Nemo! Keep us updated! 

Nothing new with me. 6dpiui today. I think we decided I'm going to test 12/11. This is my first cycle EVER not temping, which is a little weird. I think I'm probably going to temp the morning on the 11th, and then decide whether to test based on where I'm at.


----------



## fossie

Hi Ladies!

Savasanna - 6dpiui already?! Time is flying! I will be anxiously awaiting 12/11. :) Fx'd this is your month!

Amigone - wow, that is A LOT to go through, I completely understand why you would have some fear around bad news. But since your scans have been clear, stay positive that all you've got going on in there is a healthy growing lil' bean! Let us know how your u/s goes!! And as far as feeling crazy... get used to it! Ha! I went to the grocery store last week and the Salvation Army guy was playing Christmas Carols on a tuba and I started crying, lol! The funniest part about it was I was toasting pecans and burned them so I had to run back to the store and I cried *again* when I passed him!

Raelynn - that doesn't sound fun at all. :/ I'm kind of worried about hearing that kind of news as well. Hopefully you'll get some good news though!

mhankins - I totally know how you feel right now, that was me just 2 short months ago. It is still early so there's a chance that you could get a good result. For me, the thing that picked me back up after my BFN was the fact that AF came and then I was right back in it again and 2 weeks away from my 2nd IUI. I don't know why they say to not expect the first one to take, but I just thought of it as giving my body the heads up that "hey, we're doing this!", haha! So fx'd that you'll still get your BFP this time, but if not stay positive because round 2 will happen so fast!

want1too - I think the shock has finally started to wear off for me as well. I go in tomorrow afternoon for an 8 week scan and hoping that both lil' beans are still going strong. I keep telling my mom that we shouldn't buy anything until 12 weeks but I totally broke down and bought onesies last night - pink and blue - talk about wishful thinking!! Lol!

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I love having all of you on this thread! :)


----------



## Mhankins

Fossie your story made me smile lol.. but I just got the phone call with the confirmed negative.. Time to wait for AF and start all over! A little sad but ready to do it again!


----------



## Amigone

Fossie - sounds like me. Our football final in Canada is the Grey Cup, and one player ran a huge way for a touchdown on Sunday, only to learn afterward that it didn't count - another player acquired a penalty and so the whole play had to be redone. He thought he had won his team the game, then he learned about the penalty. The look on his face made my eyes well up. You know you're pregnant when...

Mhankins - Dammit. I'm sorry :( It'll work this next time, I just know it!

Thanks everyone for the support. I started to feel a bit better once I figured out what my problem was.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, fossie! I'm quite anxious to know this time around, that's for sure! 9 more days!


----------



## Amigone

Just 2 hours before my US, a lady in my due date group posted about her ultrasound. She's 7w2d like me, and they wouldn't tell her anything, or show her anything, saw nothing trans-abdominal, and wouldn't say a word about the trans-vag images. All they said was "go see your doctor"

I am not panicking (anymore). Her story is not mine, she is not me. 

Getting pregnant is hard. Being pregnant is just as crazy-making.


----------



## Amigone

Baby measures 10 days behind. 

I want to jump in front of a bus, or just never wake up again. I cant do this.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Amigone said:


> Baby measures 10 days behind.
> 
> I want to jump in front of a bus, or just never wake up again. I cant do this.

You already had your US? I thought it was tomorrow?


----------



## Amigone

No, it was today.


----------



## Mhankins

I am not sure what that means Amigone but I will be thinking about you your nemo


----------



## FutureBabyG

I am so sorry amigone. Will they do a repeat US in a couple days or weeks?


----------



## raelynn

Amigone - Sorry for that news. I'm with the others, will they do a repeat scan? I've heard that the scans can be up to 10 days wrong on either end so maybe baby is just a bit small now and will catch up at another scan?

Mhankins - So sorry for your negative but glad you are ready to get going again. How many tries is this for you now? It took us 3 cycles before we got our BFP this time. Fingers crossed yours is coming soon!

AFM - My NT scan is on Thursday so we get to see little one again. I found the heartbeat on my Doppler last night (not that I'm doubting baby is there since I've been so sick)


----------



## Savasanna

ohhhhhh, Amigone. It absolutely breaks my heart to read that. What did the doctor say? Just try to breath and work through this day by day. I know it's so so hard to accept, but whatever is happening inside your body is out of your control. And maybe everything is going to be fine and you'll look back on this as that time Nemo gave you such a scare! But I absolutely hear and remember the things you're feeling. We're all here for you, hun. Feel free to post (or not post) whatever you need to. BIG :hugs: and I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Mhankins

raelynn- This was just our first IUI..we were hopeful but we knew it would most likely take a few tries... Hoping it works within the next 2 since we have 2 vials left... Before we found out our situation I spent those 30 months hoping that month would be it..and making myself think that I was having symptoms or seeing signs.. Now knowing this time there was a real possibility I think it made it harder.. But we are ready to keep moving and try again until we get our little one :)... We would like to try in Dec but we have a trip to Florida to see family for Christmas and I don't know how that will pan out with my cycle but hopefully we can sneak it in before we leave! Being around family was a big help during this last TWW.


----------



## Want1Too

*Raelynn *- We do what we got to do for our healthy little ones. I am glad your baby was healthy,,, That's all we really want ..Right. I am terrified of needles but I will do it if it comes down to it. But I still pray and hope I am good for that test.

*Amigone *- OMG... I am so sorry to hear about this. I too almost had my appendix burst but my mom got me to the ER right on time I went in for emergency surgery. I pray and hope nothing is wrong with Nemo! FX and hugs!! :hugs: I feel bad for the lady in your due date group. I am sorry to hear about the size. I think as long as they are growing each time you have a scan you should be okay hun. They might have a spike in growth. My RE told me Baby B was bigger than Baby A and it was based on when they implanted. We also seen Baby B yolk before Baby A. Hang in there and don't stress yourself out. It easier said then done, believe me I know. Every time I have gone in my blood pressure has read high. I am such a worry wart the medical assistant told me.

*Savasanna *- Hang in there, I know the 2ww seems like forever. This is your month love!

*Fossie *- LOL! dont mean too but your grocery store story is too cute. My DH and I brought 2 onies before we even found out we were pregnant and clearly hoping for at least 1 baby and we would just give or donate 2nd outfit now we are praying for 1 each. lol.

*Mhankins *- Hang in there love before you know it you will be back in the mix. It is always very difficult to hear negative news. Lets stay hopeful and wishful that your next cycle is it. FX! Has your doctor offered a back to back IUI? Just a thought, since it helped us and my DH had 20 million after wash each time. I know they normally only do it when there is low sperm #s. Good Luck and FX!! :hugs:

*AFM*- We seen both sacs yolk and HBs. We did not get to hear the HB, but hoping next week we get to hear it. I did not ask about size so i am assuming they are growing fine. The RE has not said anything different. Baby A HB 107 and Baby B 110. I still hope and pray its a boy and girl. I know there are soooo many myths.. 

Ladies whats your thoughts on HB #s?


----------



## Mhankins

Want1too- My Dr said they don't see any better results with back to back IUI's... Since this was just our first I will see what the next one brings.. Then maybe mention it? I could see doing back to back because of timing.. hopefully our next IUI will be it!

Glad to hear things are looking good! So excited for you and hubby! I think it would be amazing to have twins.. nerve racking, scarey but very exciting!


----------



## Want1Too

Mhankins said:


> Want1too- My Dr said they don't see any better results with back to back IUI's... Since this was just our first I will see what the next one brings.. Then maybe mention it? I could see doing back to back because of timing.. hopefully our next IUI will be it!
> 
> Glad to hear things are looking good! So excited for you and hubby! I think it would be amazing to have twins.. nerve racking, scarey but very exciting!

I will continue to keep you and hubby in my thoughts and prayers for your BFP next cycle. Maybe now your body got the message that your ready. It's going to happen for you. Keep positive thoughts. You have us here if you need to vent or talk. Thanks, excited but scared.

Sending you baby dust love! 
:dust:


----------



## raelynn

Mhankins - My doctor said the same about back to back IUIs - that the odds don't significantly change one way or the other. The one thing is that if you do back to backs, you have to use 2 vials instead of one on the same cycle. So if you're limited already, that is something to think about. We were down to our last vial if this didn't work and I was already panicking so I know how that can be.

Want1too - I know there are theories around heartbeats but I don't know if any are true. I think the heartbeat this time was high around like 140-150 or something (can't quite remember) but I don't remember what it was with my daughter to compare it to. I guess it could also depend if you have a baby that moves around a lot too. My daughter wouldn't move for my high risk scans so they always had to put me on the non-stress test monitor and she was always fine. Just didn't want to preform I guess :) I was also scared to death of needles but with doing IVF, then IUI, then insulin injections I just got used to it eventually. Still never fun though. I was a huge baby and would always use an ice pack to numb myself before sticking myself too even though the needles were tiny.


----------



## Mhankins

raelynn- Yeah using two vials is one reason I would rather hold off for a little with that..hoping with the 2 we have we get our baby.. We have 2 they are holding but there seems to be plenty of the donor to buy more... just don't want to unless it is to store for future sibling... but whatever it takes right? If we need to buy more we will.. FX this next one though! :)


----------



## Savasanna

How're you doing, Amigone?


----------



## Want1Too

*Raelynn *- How did your scan go today?

*Mhankins *- Totally makes sense regarding you using one vial vs. 2 vials. You will make the best decision for yourself and hubby. We are here to support you and the next cycle is YOURS ... own it and put it out there in the universe! Good Luck and FX!! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Scan went great. Little bean was bouncing around all over the place. It was moving so much it took them forever to get the pictures they needed for the genetics testing but we got them finally and everything looks normal. I won't know full results until my next OB appointment since they have to wait for the blood test results back from the lab.


----------



## Savasanna

Great news, Rae!


----------



## Want1Too

raelynn said:


> Scan went great. Little bean was bouncing around all over the place. It was moving so much it took them forever to get the pictures they needed for the genetics testing but we got them finally and everything looks normal. I won't know full results until my next OB appointment since they have to wait for the blood test results back from the lab.

Raelynn - That's great! Do you mind me asking what they do for genetics testing? Is it required or you did you have to ask for it?


----------



## raelynn

It is not required but it is one of the normal genetic scans you can get. It is called the first trimester scan or the NT scan where they test for the likelihood of Downs Syndrome. They do a finger prick to get a blood sample and then measure the skin on the back of baby's neck in the ultrasound and something about the nasal bone too. I don't know the specifics of what they're looking for exactly just know that they measure and then tell you if it is normal or not. Then the blood test gives you the exact probability of the baby having Downs.


----------



## Amigone

What a week. As someone who has dealt with infertility for the better part of a decade, the rollercoaster of infertility is NOTHING like the rollercoaster of pregnancy. I'm not sure I'm cut out for this. (That was not to be dismissive at all - I can see how it might come off that way, but wow, is this really really hard).

After the ultrasound on Tuesday, where the baby measured 5w0d at 7w2d (based on LMP), I had an awful radiologist come and talk to me who told me that there's a chance the baby just stopped growing, or that my dates are off. There was no heartbeat. 

Weds I saw my GP. She said that the radiologist NEVER should have said that, and that I am to do betas every 2 days for 10 days. 

Thursday 3pm I began to bleed. Not too heavily, but heavily enough that I freaked. I left work with the charge nurse's blessing, and got myself to the ER where they took me seriously. They drew blood, and the doctor said if I am to m/c there's nothing they can do. But he looked at my cervix and it is closed. He reassured me sometimes bleeding happens and the baby is okay. He referred me for ultrasound the next day. I was to have the ultrasound in the community and then return to the ER for interpretation. 

So we went to a different clinic for ultrasound. The tech there was very nice, and she wouldn't tell us anything. My bleeding had slowed quite a bit, and for that I was grateful. The exam took about half the time my first one did, and then I waited in the room for results to be dictated, printed, and given to me to take to the hospital. The tech did have permission then to tell me that they found a heartbeat. I cried tears of joy, since I spent the several days prior preparing to grieve, but not giving up on my Nemo.

Going back to the ER, they reassessed me, and I waited about 90 minutes to see doctor. The results said that they see a single live gestation measuring 5w6d (only 3 days after Nemo's 5w0d measure), and a heartbeat of 116bpm. They also saw a small bleed, and recommended followup. 

I have another ultrasound on Thursday. My bleeding is spotting, and it's not bright red anymore. My betas are going up. I'm not sure if they are doubling, but it went from 5137 to 6200ish in 24 hours. And I heard that they stop doubling after a certain point. At this point I'm done analyzing and leaving it to my doctor. So much stress.

I'm not allowed on baby forums or to Google stuff about bleeding because it sets me off. But I will check in on this thread because you ladies are amazing support, and have been here for me since before Nemo was even conceived.


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone- I had all kinds of emotions reading your post..from worried, sad to excited and happy. I can only imagine how you felt. I am so glad they found a heart beat and the bleeding is slowing down. When my sister was pregnant..right around where you are now.. she had a lot of bleeding and panicked and went to the emergency room. They basically told her the same thing.."there is a chance you will miss carry. There isn't anything we really can do if that is what is going to happen." They had no idea why my sister had bleeding and they ended up giving her that shot (sorry dont know what it is called) that is for when one parent has neg blood and the other has positive blood type. Any way she has a beautiful 1 year old. I hope it will be the same for you and nemo and there are no more scares and you get to enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## Amigone

Just now, I fell on the ice. My stupid useless landlord was to clean out the gutters 2 years ago. I'm thankful I'm still early enough that the baby is behind my pelvic bone!


----------



## Want1Too

*Amigone *- Is your bleeding dark brown? I am soooooo glad you got a second opinion and look. I want to just cry at this whole situation. This was such an emotional rollercoaster. I can only image. No, we will not give up on Nemo! I am giving you a big virtual hug girl. I know what you mean about being scared. I started bleeding dark brown and i thought mc. I was told to stay off the internet/google. I was drving myself crazy. I immediately called RE and they got me in. The u/s came back fine and they found that i actually had a blood clot that needed to come out on its own. I am finally now spotting vs bleeding. This has gone on for almost 2wks. Ugh. 
I go back tomorrow for u/s, cant wait i just want to ensure they are growing and hopefully blood clot is almost done. Good Luck with u/s on Thur dear. 
~ I need your landlord to get it together @ you falling


----------



## raelynn

Amigone - So glad that you and baby are doing fine. Bleeding is definitely scary but I've heard it happens a lot in early pregnancy. Glad they were able to find the heartbeat! That is also terrible about the ice. Glad baby is tucked safely away!

How is everyone else doing? Still a lot of morning sickness here but ironically it is mostly at night. It is getting better though. We also announced the pregnancy this weekend.


----------



## Savasanna

I've actually heard that "morning" sickness is actually much more common in the afternoon. I'm not sure why we call it morning sickness. haha. 

13dpiui today for me. Almost there. I got a little down yesterday and convinced myself I'm out. I think I just need to prepare to be ok with whatever happens in the next few days. It's hard, but whatever is, is.


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - You're so close! Fingers crossed! When are you testing?


----------



## Savasanna

I think I'm going to hold out and test on Friday, as long as AF doesn't show.


----------



## Mhankins

raelynn- Congrats on the announcement!

Amigone- I think we need to get you a bubble lol. I am glad you and nemo are ok! Hoping for smooth sailing here on out! I think you have been through enough.

Savasanna- I am still hoping for you! I can relate to how you are feeling. Every inch of me wants this to work for you! Stay away AF! 

AFM- I think the Clomid is getting the best of me this go around. I have been very nauseous and last night I had to run to the bathroom to throw up.. almost didn't make it. Today the nausea is lingering. I think I am on my last 2 days of it though..


----------



## raelynn

Savasanna - Can't wait until Friday. No AF!!

Mhankins - I'm sorry clomid is making things so rough on you. I never had any side effects but I am very accustomed to throwing up now and it is no fun! Hopefully that just means it is working though. Have you been taking it at night? My doctor told me to take it right before bed so I'd sleep through any side effects.


----------



## Mhankins

raelynn- Last month I took it before bed and did not have any side effects, or I slept through them. This month I have been taking it a little earlier like around 6/7pm. The first few days I was nauseous but yesterday and today I am doing fine..Hopefully it is a sign it is working :)


----------



## Want1Too

*Raelynn *- That's awesome you announced your pregnancy!! We are still waiting to announce to everyone. We have told about a handful of people. 

*Mhankins *- I hope its working @ clomid

*Savasanna *- how are you holding up love?

*AFM*....ultrasound shows the twins are doing good. They are growing and their HBs increased to 152 and 145. Doctor said they are on target at 7wks. I am still spotting discharge. I also started recently feeling nausea at night. Nothing crazy though. I have also been very gassy with these progesterone suppositories. ugh.


----------



## Amigone

This is absolute hell.

My baby didn't grow any, according to the ultrasound I had yesterday and there's no heartbeat anymore. But my doctor said that also it's still very early and the doctor said that it could be the difference betweel skill level of the tech and machine quality. But probably not. My hormones are going up but not normally. 6000 to 6400 in 48 hours. But becuase it's so early, and becuase there is still uncertainty, they can't do anything. They can't make the miscarriage happen becuase they dont' know enough.

So I get to walk around with my probably dead baby still inside of me until my piece of crap body gets it shit together and begins to bleed, or I will have to take meds or get scraped out or something. I have a beta on Tuesday. I guess we'll see what happens then.

My doc wrote me off work for the next week which is good becuase I have no space for anyone else's grief aside from my own. I have no idea how I'm going to cope with this. My doctor is amazing. She cleared the rest of her afternoon for us, and she sat with us for over an hour.

My wife and I are going to try and scrape together the money to go away for a night or two to just get the hell out of this house.

I'm still in shock. I can't believe this is happening. They keep giving us hope and taking hope again. The doctor put it best when she said that we are 'stuck'. 

I dont' know how to do this.


----------



## raelynn

Amigone - I am so sorry you are going through this. They are right that sometimes this early on it is hard to find a heartbeat. At my almost 12 week appointment they spent almost 30 min trying to find it and we only heard it for a second when the Doppler happened to pick it up but couldn't find it again. Hopefully that is all that is going on for you. The waiting must be torture. I hope you have answers soon and that you and your wife can find some time to get away and focus on just you. I know firsthand that going through a miscarriage is a heartbreaking experience. Hoping time will give you good news or healing.


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone I am so sorry for what you are going through and I know there isn't anything I can really say to make you feel any better, but I am thinking about you and praying for you all. I hope you guys can escape for a while.


----------



## Amigone

Ive begun to spot again. I think this is the beginning.


----------



## Savasanna

Ohhhh.. amigone... :( :( :( :( 

I'm so so sorry to hear this. While no one REALLY knows what you're going through, my one pregnancy that I was able to have did end in a miscarrage and.. ugh.. I'm just so sorry if that's what's happening for you. It was an incredibly sad and unfair time. My heart breaks for you. 

I hope hope hope for a miracle for your family.


----------



## Mhankins

Amigone- I am still hoping and praying for your family!


----------



## Amigone

It's over. My betas are dropping. 

They are referring me to the early pregnancy loss clinic. 

I'm not ready to say goodbye. We just found our Nemo, and now he is gone. It doesn't make sense. I dont' know how to do this.


----------



## Savasanna

I'm so sorry, Amigone. Please please just be gentle to yourself. This is so hard and such a sad and unfair thing to be experiencing. Sometimes I don't even know how I got through it. I'm not as sad as I once was but I still get angry every now and then. If you EVER need to talk you are welcome to PM me. I also found a support thread on here that helped me ENORMOUSLY. Seriously.. my wife and that thread were my life raft. 

But, if you're not ready for all that then just know that it's ok to camp out on the couch and cry for a few days. Big hugs, hun. I'm so so so sorry.


----------



## Mhankins

I am so sorry Amigone! I have thought about you constantly this week and will continue to do so. Like Savasanna said, go kind to yourself and if you need to take time to yourself. I am so sorry.


----------



## Amigone

I went to the early pregnancy loss clinic today. The nurse who had the empathy of a cactus and appeared as if I was inconveniencing her with my questions and tears (and clearly wasn't used to patients who know about this stuff) made me take home 2 doses of misoprostol tablets and some tylenol 3's. A container to miscarry into and another to put the remains in. 

This still doesn't make any sense. A month and six days ago I peed on a stick and my wife and I celebrated and cried and she presented me with a can of coke that said "Share a coke with mom". Because we were going to be moms. 

Now we cry but for another reason entirely. My world is falling apart around me, they want my baby out of me, and I don't know how to do this.


----------



## FutureBabyG

Amigone sorry the ladies that work in such sensitive areas aren't providing the compassionate cares they should be. I can relate on a smaller scale. My dh and I have been doing iui so we go to one office for him to give his deposit and then anorther for the iui. The place dh gives his deposit has a lady at the front desk that I always want to ask why do you work here if you hate your job so much? Last time we were there a different lady helped us and when we left for the iui she said good luck and smiled. It made me rich with positivity. We got our bfp but had some funky labs and then Friday we found out it was ectopic. Not only was it ectopic but it had ruptured. I had to have emergency surgery and they took my left fallopian tube. I had a miscarriage in January so I have to believe third times a charm. We can start trying again in January. Dh and i will talk tonight because I am very unsure and scared of another ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## Want1Too

*Amigone *- I am soooo sorry to be hearing this. Words can't explain the sadness I feel. My heart goes out to you and your wife. There are some people in the world that should not work in the field of infertility. I am again so sorry love. I wish there was something i could do. however i will send you a BIG virtual hug/kiss. I will keep you in my prayers love. Don't beat yourself up and take time for you and your wife. :hugs:

FutureBabyG - sorry to hear about your situation. Good luck in Jan! :hugs:


----------



## FutureBabyG

Want1too. . Thank you. I will have my bfp in 2015.. no one can stop me now! My heart feels it.


----------



## Mhankins

FutureBabyG- I am so sorry about what happened :( But yes, 2015 is your year! I will go ahead and say mine too!! hahaha. Fx for you and your husband!

Amigone- I am so so sorry! I wish I knew what to say. My heart breaks for you and your wife. I wish there was something I could do! I will continue to pray for you and be here to talk to!


----------



## fossie

Hi ladies,

It's your long lost friend here! Sorry I've been MIA, I've still been thinking of all of you often. 

Amigone and Futurebabyg - I am so, so sorry to hear about your losses. I know how it feels to want something so badly and can only imagine the heartbreak of having it taken away. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones. 

Savasanna - any news?!

Mankins - did you guys get to try in December or are you having to wait for January? 

Want1too - how are you doing? Did things let up with your spotting? I woke up to heavy brown discharge this morning and I am quite freaked out. I have had on and off brown spotting throughout but nothing like this. :( I have my 12 week NT scan scheduled for Tuesday so I'll be getting an u/s then but thinking I may call my doc tmrw morn if this doesn't let up and/or gets worse. It's a relief to hear that all was well with you after, gives me a little hope!

Hope all of you ladies had a Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!!


----------



## raelynn

Fossie - I've always heard that brown discharge is fine and only worry when it is bright red. Also if you have lots of severe cramping. Hoping everything is just fine with baby!

AFM - I'm finally out of the morning sickness stage! I still get nauseous but I've only been sick once this whole week and it was because I chowed down on pizza. Otherwise, everything else is going well. We find out gender sometime in January if I ever get down to calling and scheduling the appointment.

How is everyone else? Hoping to hear more bfps soon!


----------



## fossie

Thank you, Rae! Yeah, it was just the amount that got me this time! Seems to be letting up, and only mild cramping, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

So glad to hear you're finally getting some reprieve! Pizza is so good, it's almost worth it! Lol! The last 6 weeks have been really rough for me, too. Most days it felt like there was no light at the end of the tunnel, ha! But I'm at least starting to get a sprinkling of "good" days. That's exciting that you get the gender scan next month! Excited to hear!


----------



## Want1Too

*fossie *- How are you girlie? I am hanging in here. Lately i have been getting evening sickness minus the vomitting. Yes, that discharge will scare the crap out of you. The discharge made me feel like i was on a period so it might hang around for a little bit. Shoot, I am still spotting dark brown. Ugh. Hang in there Fossie!

*Raelynn *- glad your morning sickness has come to an end. What you waiting for ... make that appointment girl?

*AFM *- Just evening sickness, lots of pain, but no vomit. Restless nights. Babies were doing great at last appointment. I have my 10 wks appt tomorrow, so hopefully my little ones are still growing strong and healthy. I am still waiting for the NIT test to be scheduled. I will check on that tomorrow when i go in. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## fossie

Want1too - thanks! This discharge business is seriously tough, so hard not to worry! That's exciting that we both get to see our beans tomorrow! At my 8 and 10 week u/s, Baby B was bouncing all over the place, I've deemed it the wild child already, lol!


----------



## Mhankins

SO glad to see you are all doing well!

AFM- I had to sit out January due to ovulating early..before they recommend testing, and now I got my period about a week early and since we are still in Florida, I couldn't get my ovaries checked, therefore, I can't take clomid and have to sit out again..The first time with everything going on it was kind of a relief but now that it happened again hubby and I are both disappointed. More waiting.. I feel like my cycle is all messed up because of these meds..I almost feel like I should have tried an unmedicated cycle first or something.. feeling a little down and confused..

Happy new year to you all! I hope it is a great one!


----------



## raelynn

Ugh Mhankins you can't catch a break! I was so upset with our one missed cycle I'm sure it is even more frustrating missing two! Maybe the little break will get your cycle back on track though and then you'll be all set for the next one. Will that be sometime in February?

Fossie and want1too - How did everything go today?

AFM - I'm back to throwing up. Ugh! But on the plus side, we took my daughter for her doctor's appointment today and it was supposed to be her first vaccine free visit but they sprung the flu shot on us. I was worried but she took it like a champ and didn't even react. She just wanted to play with the sparkly bandaid they stuck on her :)


----------



## fossie

Mankins - so sorry you're having to sit out, can only imagine how frustrating that is. But like Rae said, hopefully you'll get home and be back on track for your next cycle. Your day is coming! :) HNY to you as well, I'm jealous of the FL weather you're getting!

Raelynn - ugh, sorry to hear you're back to throwing up. That's the worst! Hope it lets up again soon. That's awesome that your daughter took the shot like a champ! Did you get one also? I've been so on the fence about getting one, especially since I've heard that the strand has mutated from when the vaccine was developed. Decisions, decisions...it seems like such a controversial topic on so many boards!

AFM - my appt went well yesterday. NT measurements looked good, both babies looked good. :) Baby B was definitely a little more calm yesterday, ha! I opted out of any further genetic testing, I felt like I could potentially be creating unnecessary worry, and since the scan looked good... They scheduled me for my anatomy scan on 1/27, I'll be 16 weeks - isn't that early?


----------



## raelynn

I did not get the flu shot. I never do and have only had the flu once. And you're right. Our pediatrician was very honest with us and said this years vaccine is only good for half of the flu strands that are out there right now. They are also anticipating another round of the virus to come on later which they have no idea what mutations that would include.

I still haven't scheduled my anatomy scan - I'm so distracted with other things going on it just keeps slipping my mind. Yours is early. They don't want me to have mine until between 18-20 weeks. I also have to go and get my thyroid levels tested again because they were low. Must be pregnancy related since I just had them tested in May and everything was fine. Can't seem to catch a break with all this testing. Something seems to pop up every few weeks.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Want1Too

Fossie - Funny you say that about baby B. I had my 10+4 u/s and Baby A was dancing while baby B was sleep. Both HB were strong. We have definitely deemed A my child and B my DH. LOL
I got the flu shot before they said the strand had changed so nothing i can do about it now. lol

Mhankins - Ugh. You cant catch a break love. Stay positive, I know how frustrating it can be to have you mind made up to do one thing and then the darn curve ball comes. FX for you in Feb! 

Raelynn - Sorry to hear that your back to throwing up. UGH. I sometime dry heav which is annoying as hell. Glad your daughter took her shots like a champ.

AMF - nothing new. Babies are fine. I get kicked out of RE next week at 11wks. Ugh...so sad. They are the best group of medical people i have ever dealt with. Then I go to my new OB/GYN the following week. I have several test scheduled but not sure what they for really. They are recommended but like you said Fossie dont want to worry myself more but on the flip side want to make sure the little ones are okay. So the appts are scheduled whether they get cancelled is another story.


----------



## Mhankins

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Want1Too

This are just going for me. I got kicked out of RE. Now I am going to see my new OB 2/3 and hope I get an u/s to see the twins and just reassurance. I just want to make sure everything is okay. Plus I am spoiled b/c I use to get u/s weekly and now I am almost at a month without seeing them on the screen.

How are you?


----------



## raelynn

Things are going well here! Halfway through this pregnancy. I'm going in for my second glucose tolerance test tomorrow and then they're having me test again at 28 weeks - overkill. Hopefully I pass again.

Want1too - Glad things are going well for you. Once you move from RE to OB the scans get a lot less frequent but since you're having twins I would think they would check you a bit more often. I only get 2 scans total I think unless I end up with gestational diabetes again and get labeled as high risk. Good luck with your twins!


How is everyone else?


----------



## Mhankins

Nice to hear from everyone! Glad all is well.. It is hard to think you are half way there raelyn, how exciting, do you know what you are having yet?

After the new year, I was paying the bill for my HSG.. I was trying to view the bill online and found notes from the procedure. There was a comment about possible bicornuate appearence to my uterus... They never mentioned that to me and of course I googled it and freaked out. I was also concerned they never mentioned it to me and because I brought it up they scheduled me for an MRI. Had it done last week and heard the results today.. I dont have a bicornuate uterus but I have a arcuate uterus and a large complex cyst on my right side... I already had an ultrasound schedule this friday to see how my cycle is going but now they are going to look at that too...I'd like to know why I am paying for a cyst check after the clomid for them to tell me I dont have any when I actually have a Large complex one.. I dont know what to think but hubby and I are slowly loosing hope in this office. I hope we dont have to sit out another cycle...

sorry for the long post!


----------



## raelynn

Yes, we're having another girl! Very excited.

I'm shocked that a large cyst was missed for you too. Especially with you being on clomid, they should be watching very closely for cyst growth. I'd be upset too. Hopefully everything is ok and you won't have to miss a cycle since that can be even more frustrating.


----------



## Mhankins

Congrats on the baby girl! So awesome!

They have done several cyst checks so I dont know why they couldnt find it... I feel as though it might have been there for a while. About 5 years ago I had an MRI done on my back and they mentioned a cyst on my left side... never really thought about it until now...could it be the same one?


----------



## raelynn

Have you done any birth control rounds? I know typically they stick you on birth control to shrink cysts. I guess it could be the same one if nothing was done to shrink it. Crazy that you've had so many checks and no one detected this until now!


----------



## Mhankins

I really hope they don't have to do that! The MRI showed a large complicated cyst... complicated? So maybe I will have to do something more invasive than the pills.. this is so frustrating! Also because we tried once in November and none sense.. also the fact that this wouldnt have been known had I not asked... I hope I am in the mood to tell them how I feel on friday! lol!


----------



## Want1Too

Raelynn - How did the glucose test go? I hope you ace that test and dont have to go through with being labled as high risk. I am so not looking forward to the glucose test at all. Yeah it seems like i will only have 1x a month when i go in and see them. However i might ask them each time just to reassure me things are fine. This is all new territory for me plus the RE spoiled us. Congrats on the baby girl!! I hope we get one of each. 

Mhankins - I am not sure if cyst move from one side to the next, i just know they grow. I had a cyst and they found it right away before i even had medication and IUI procedure. My cyst was small though and they removed it when they went in to remove the polyp. I hope its nothing major. oh i am sure you will be in the mood. They are stringing you along when they had to have seen that darn cyst during scans. I said it on another post if you want to go to another practice and dont mind traveling to DE, I would definitely recommend my RE. Good Luck, stay positive and keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

I haven't heard back for my second glucose test yet. I passed my first one no problem. Normally if I don't hear that means everything went fine but you never know. Hopefully I passed and will pass the next one too!


----------



## Mhankins

Hope you passed as well Raelynn!

When they did the check for cyst, they were like we are only really concerned with the larger ones....welll.... why couldnt they find mine! lol.. oh well.. see what they have to say this friday!


----------



## Want1Too

raelynn - I love the say no news is good news. My mom use to tell me that all the time. FX you did!

Mhankins - Any update yet?


----------



## Mhankins

So the cyst looked pretty large on the ultra sound lol.. At one point it looked like a Mickey mouse head lol.. anyways..They said they could go in an remove it but since I am in the middle of a cycle they wouldn't recommend that. They also said they could just monitor it and see if it takes care of itself. I said as long as they don't feel it is a problem I would rather push it aside at the moment. Maybe if this cycle doesn't work we can get it removed. I go back Monday for another ultrasound to see how the follis are and possibly get a trigger shot. They saw a couple that looked like that would be good size come Monday..I am also expecting that to be the day I get a positive OT.. Thanks for asking!

Hope you are all doing well! Any Valentine's day plans?


----------



## raelynn

Glad you can continue the cycle! Hopefully you'll be triggering soon!

We have no valentines day plans. We normally don't do anything special for it. News for me - my cousin just had their baby 2 days ago. Very cute!


----------



## Mhankins

Awe Congrats to them!

We don't really do anything for Valentines day either.. 

Got my positive OPK this am. The office is closed today but I talked to someone and I will be going in tomorrow at 730am for bloodwork, if it does show the positive ovulation I will have the IUI that day. So FX that this is it!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck!


----------



## Mhankins

Gerrr this is frustrating! lol

I had my blood work done this morning and thinking I would have my IUI as well. However, looking at the blood work the Dr feels it would be better timing to do it tomorrow morning. She said it is showing I am just starting my surge. I was a little bummed and a little concerned if waiting was the right thing to do. It is hard trusting someone with something I want so badly. I just have to learn to lol. Hopefully it is the right thing to do and it will be the one tomorrow!


----------



## Want1Too

*Mhankins *- Thats good you dont have to cancel your cycle. Yeah if that cyst is not causing any problems let it chill out. No need in going under if it could resolve itself. Thanks for the update. FX for you. yes it is so hard when your not in control, but trust them its what they do. :hugs:

No plans for us either. We will do something low key. Gotta save money now with 2 little ones coming.

*Raelynn *- Yeah!! @ cousin having baby. Definitely CONGRATS to them!! How you feeling?

*AFM *- nothing new


----------



## raelynn

Mhankins - Yay for surging! They can tell by your blood exactly where you are so good luck tomorrow!

Want1too - I'm feeling good. Definitely getting bigger and feeling it though. We're working on getting our house ready to sell and it is a lot of work!


----------



## Mhankins

Thanks. I just seems weird to me that they can tell so much about my ovulation by my blood. lol Yay for science! I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for science lol.. Im feeling better about waiting. FX!

Raelyn- Good luck with getting the house ready and selling it!

want1too- Definitely have to think about the 2 babies coming! So exciting!


----------



## Want1Too

raelynn - Oh my...bless your heart moving while pregnant. I am sure it is a lot of work. I hope you got some family and friends that can help out.

Mhankins - yeah i was totally surprised too about how blood and tell doctors a lot of things. 

I just need to get this house in order for the kids to come.


----------



## Mhankins

I asked them to explain the blood work to me..That helped a lot with thinking about timing. I was definitely just starting according to the numbers.


----------

